# Caf



## Mino

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*Caf*


----------



## ƒish

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Map</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>





_-made my yours truly : )_


*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Out Back</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>

Welcome to Out Back, this is out behind the Cafe, this is the place we will keep everyones fish they want as pets, you can come back here, and play with your pets, while you eat food     


Pets / Type Of Animal / Owners / Picture
Henward /


----------



## Sporge27

Can I have an Arowana?  Not to eat, but just to take home.

It's name.....

Edgar the Virus Hunter.


that shall be it's name.

MWUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Mino

*digs up some Buffalo Deathwings*

Mmmm, these are good.


----------



## Bastoise99

Let me remind everyone, if this gets to be a little like the termina cafe, it will be closed.


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Let me remind everyone, if this gets to be a little like the termina cafe, it will be closed.


 It's not spammy... there or here!


----------



## Bastoise99

it was time...also it was getting ridiculous! people were drop kicking eachother! That thread is done...


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> it was time...also it was getting ridiculous! people were drop kicking eachother! That thread is done...


 well, we will just have to be here, anyway, lets keep this related to the Cafe     

who wants some food?


----------



## Bastoise99

i'll take a coelacanth.


----------



## ƒish

*fries up Coelacanth*

Hot n' Ready!

*tosses to Bastoise*


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> i'll take a coelacanth.


 Here it is... do you want to keep it or eat it?

*grabs a fresh Coelecanth*


----------



## ƒish

ok... you get two


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *fries up Coelacanth*
> 
> Hot n' Ready!
> 
> *tosses to Bastoise*


 Oh nice going, you just fried my watch.   :angry:


----------



## Bastoise99

*eats coelecanth* very good! Its good fried!


----------



## ƒish

...i wonder what a coelacanth would really taste like fried... probably the same as everything else: Chicken


----------



## Bastoise99

it actually tasted like...well...toast.


----------



## ƒish

*starts acting french*

you call my verk toast, vell eat somvere else.

(just kidding, couldn't resist )

anyway... anyone else want something to eat? or as a pet?


----------



## Bastoise99

could i have arapaima with arawana bits scattered all over it with italian dressing?


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> could i have arapaima with arawana bits scattered all over it with italian dressing?


 ok     

*starts viciously cutting up an arowana for everyone to see*

*smears dressing on it*

*hands to Bastoise*

there you go, enjoy


----------



## Mino

*slides an Arowana under the bits*

There ya go!


----------



## Bastoise99

mm!mm!good! I tried to quote the mcdonalds commercial


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> mm!mm!good! I tried to quote the mcdonalds commercial


 if you thought that was good... you havent seen anything yet    			 try the Piranha a la mode


----------



## Bastoise99

I'll give it a try. I can only eat this much because of all that running i did today...a  2 whole quarters of a minute


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try. I can only eat this much because of all that running i did today...a  2 whole quarters of a minute


 *makes Piranha a la mode*

sorry it took so long... its hard to catch piranha's withyour bare hands     

be careful its sharp


----------



## Propaganda Man

I will be the head waiter


----------



## ƒish

ok bambam you can be the head waiter, but first you have to eat this 6 pound carp     

*give bambam carp*

eat up big boy   :eh:


----------



## Propaganda Man

O_O ok...
*eats 6 pound carp*
Can I go to the bathroom please... :wacko:


----------



## ƒish

ok, you're hired    			 oh, and the bathroom is right over there.


----------



## Mino

The Buffalo Deathwings are also good.  If you don't like spicy food, stay away!


----------



## ƒish

*eats buffalo wings*

gah! hot, hot, HOT!!!!

  :mez:


----------



## Bastoise99

piranha al mode was muy bien! Have anything to drink?


----------



## ƒish

sure... 

*hands Bastoise a large glass full of weird smelling liquid*

if you're wondering what it is... well... some things are best left unsaid    
^_^			 

*cough*crabjuice*cough*

anyway... its either that or water as of now


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try. I can only eat this much because of all that running i did today...a  2 whole quarters of a minute


     
You must be exhausted!


----------



## Bastoise99

You wouldn't beleive what I did today...I ran a whole minute on the treadmill, at difficulty level...you won't believe this...2!


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> You wouldn't beleive what I did today...I ran a whole minute on the treadmill, at difficulty level...you won't believe this...2!


 are you kidding me! you could have a heart attack, here have some Whale Blubber, you're skin and bones


----------



## Bastoise99

oh thankyou! I got on the scale today and I lost some weight. I orginally weighed 783.99999993 Lbs. Now I way...you won't believe this...783.99999992 Lbs!


----------



## ƒish

well you'd better eat up! you're wasting away to nothing


----------



## Propaganda Man

*flush*
Ok, I finnaly got it out.
And, just as a warning to whoever cleans it.
Procied with cation(sp)!


----------



## Mino

*runs*

Here throw this in there.

*gives BAM a Humuhumunukunukuapua'a*


----------



## Bastoise99

I need more coelecanth!!


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I need more coelecanth!!


 RIGHT AWAY!

*salutes*

*sautees a coelecanth*

*chucks it at BASTOISE*


----------



## Mino

*runs up a wall*

*grabs the fish in mid-air*

*chucks it at BASTOISE's plate*

LIKE THE MATRIX!


----------



## Bastoise99

AHH!!! GOD!!! YOU HIT ME IN THE @#$!*& FOOT YOU %&$ YOU!


----------



## Mino

That's you beating your foot with it.  :|


----------



## Bastoise99

I #%$^ KNOW! THIS &*%^ COELACANTH, IT SHOULD @#$%^& DIE!!!!!


----------



## Mino

Hmm, enough with your swearing... we shuold


----------



## Bastoise99

oh...I didn't see that...Can iI have a Diet, Vanilla, Coke?


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> oh...I didn't see that...Can iI have a Diet, Vanilla, Coke?


 *hands bastoise a diet? vanilla coke*

*starts singing songs about Fish*


----------



## Bastoise99

That was good. I want another.


----------



## Propaganda Man

*gives him a diet vinnila coke*
Here you go!


----------



## Bastoise99

*dinks* Instead of making you run around I want 50 diet vanilla cokes.


----------



## Propaganda Man

O_O
*gets 50 diet vininilla cokes*
*breaths hevaily*
You owe me one.


----------



## Bastoise99

*drinks all 50 cokes* You know what I could use now? Another 100 Diet Vanilla Cokes.


----------



## Propaganda Man

O_O   
:blink:			
*gets 100 more diet vinilla cokes*
*breaths heavily*
I need a raise.


----------



## Bastoise99

*drinks one* What?!? This tastes horible! :angry: I bet there all like this too! :angry: I want 100 new ones...NOW!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Propaganda Man

Wow diet vinnila coke and poisen really do taste different I always thought they tasted the same...Oh well here they are!


----------



## Bastoise99

*drinks one*  Much better! *drinks rest* Mmmmmmm...Now I think I want 50 Coelecanths for a light lunch.


----------



## Propaganda Man

light lol ok

Here are 50 coelecanths for a light lunch


----------



## Bastoise99

Hooray! :lol: *eats all coelecanth* That was good! i think I'm done eating for now...


*<big><big><big><big><big>BBBBBBBBBBBUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big><big><big><big><big><big>!!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big>


----------



## Mino

You just blew a hole in the wall!


----------



## Bastoise99

oh well....Not my fault!


----------



## Mino

Yes it is!   <_<


----------



## Bastoise99

Well...yah it is but to bad! Can I have another 25 doelecanths.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Sure here you go!
And it was kind of ine I gave him all those drinks.
I'll call somone to fix the wall.


----------



## Bastoise99

I'll call someone *calls mafia official repair men* There going to do it as a favor...I did something for them...well...I can't really say. They'll be here tommorrow.


----------



## Propaganda Man

The Mafia They thought I was dead and....I got to go.


----------



## Bastoise99

They know where you live!!! They have powers like  :jay:  that.


----------



## Propaganda Man

If anyone asks I am dead!


----------



## ƒish

gah! everyone... stop breaking the cafe     			  do it to sporges     

Bastoise, this repair bill is comming out of your tab


----------



## Mino

Which is astronomically high!  Try the price of the entire country of Luxembourg!


----------



## Bastoise99

IIIIII NNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD MMMMMOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEE CCCCCCOOOOOOOEEEEEELLLLLLLEEEEECCCCCCCAAAAANNNNNTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> IIIIII NNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD MMMMMOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEE CCCCCCOOOOOOOEEEEEELLLLLLLEEEEECCCCCCCAAAAANNNNNTTTTTTTTTHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ok, comming right up     

*starts cooking coelacanth*

*hands Bastoise a perfectly cooked Coelacanth*


----------



## Bastoise99

*eats coelecanth* good! You are truly a good chef!


----------



## ƒish

i know i am    
B)			 

anyone else need anything to eat?


----------



## Bastoise99

have any dessert?


----------



## ƒish

we sure do     

il whip up some Penguins Delight right away     

*whips up a penguins delight*

*hands to Bastoise*


careful, its cold, dont get your tounge stuck on the spoon


----------



## Mino

You forgot the not-so-little penguin!

Here ya go!


----------



## Bastoise99

This is more of what I've been waiting for...let's see...52 inches!?!?!? Well...Its time to tke care of this fish the only way I know how to...munchmunchmunchmunchmunchmunchmunchmunchmunchmunch!!!!....

*<big><big><big><big><big>BBBUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big><big><big><big><big><big>!!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big>


----------



## Propaganda Man

Hey guys I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
*is blown away from burp*


----------



## Bastoise99

That was a doozy!


----------



## Mino

Not again!  You blew a hole straight through BAMBAM!!  Your bill will now cost you the same as the entire country of Hungary!


----------



## Bastoise99

Hngary doesn't have that much stuff it can't be that bad * lokks up networth of Hungary* HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## Mino

That's right!  Better stop before you have to buy China!


----------



## Bastoise99

Hey! I could use China! *thinks of use for china* ok...I could send a army out of china, take Japan, take russia. Then I would have access to Europe. Take Europe...then...That's just some jiberish.


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Hey! I could use China! *thinks of use for china* ok...I could send a army out of china, take Japan, take russia. Then I would have access to Europe. Take Europe...then...That's just some jiberish.


 Um, China couldn't invade Japan or Russia.  :|

It's complicated, but they just can't.


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! I could use China! *thinks of use for china* ok...I could send a army out of china, take Japan, take russia. Then I would have access to Europe. Take Europe...then...That's just some jiberish.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, China couldn't invade Japan or Russia.  :|
> 
> It's complicated, but they just can't.
Click to expand...

 oh they could... with their surplus population they could take anyone    			 not to offend any chinese people, i think chinese people are cool     

anyway... back on topic     

who wants a Carp?


----------



## Mino

:no: 
No, not me.


----------



## Bastoise99

I do!


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I do!


 *fries carp*

*flips carp in the air*

*bicycle kicks it at the customer... LIKE THE MATRIX!*


----------



## Bastoise99

*jumps up at it all matrixy* *catches in mouth*

*runs at door* 

*breaks down door* TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino

Awright!

Yeah, that door will also be addded to your Hungary-size bill.


----------



## Bastoise99

But i scored a touchdown...


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> But i scored a touchdown...


 ok... fine, you can have a free glass of water for that     

*Hands Bastoise a glass of water*


----------



## Mino

We're all out of


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> We're all out of


----------



## Bulerias

Can I have a Matzo Pie please?  With chicken and mushroom filling.... mmm....


----------



## ƒish

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Can I have a Matzo Pie please?  With chicken and mushroom filling.... mmm....


 *hands bulerias a Matzo Pie*

here you go    			 its so yummy i could eat it... be right back...

*runs to kitchen*

*Chomp, Chomp Chomp*
yum...


----------



## Bulerias

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a Matzo Pie please? With chicken and mushroom filling.... mmm....
> 
> 
> 
> *hands bulerias a Matzo Pie*
> 
> here you go    			 its so yummy i could eat it... be right back...
> 
> *runs to kitchen*
> 
> *Chomp, Chomp Chomp*
> yum...
Click to expand...

 Thanks!

*eats Matzo Pie whole*

MMM!!!


----------



## Mino

:huh:			 

"Matzo"?

*takes a bite of a Piranha*

*screams*

IT BIT MY GUMS!

*sprints out door*


----------



## Mino

*starts wiping counter*

I reckon we'll be seeing customers anyday now...


----------



## ƒish

yeah... until then...

*eats Coelacanth*

*cleans grill*

ok everyone, the grill is clean, that makes food better.


----------



## Mino

*cleans... the George Foreman Grill*


----------



## ƒish

*spills oil all over MIN0*

umm... oops?  :r 

*makes


----------



## Mino

*eats burning hot


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

I want to be the first to say: congradulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






<----my cow is the second


----------



## Bastoise99

Yes, congratulations! Also since you won you can reenter in two weeks. This i just to give other threads a chance.


----------



## Mino

Are you going to put the banner up?


----------



## Bastoise99

Check the 1st post.


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Check the 1st post.


 Oh, there it is!  At the bottom.


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the 1st post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there it is!  At the bottom.
Click to expand...

thats a good thing    			 the top looks pretty already     

anyway, on to business.

Thanks to everyone that voted for us, since im so happy...

<big><big><big>Free Coelacanth All Around!</big></big></big><big><big>

seriously, you dont know how happy i am that we are the first people in the hall of fame     

*starts cooking Coelacanth*</big>


----------



## Mino

We're gonna run out!

*starts cathing coelacanths*


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> We're gonna run out!
> 
> *starts cathing coelacanths*


 thats right...

ok, Limit 1 per person, that meanse you Bob  <_<


----------



## Mino

[No message]


----------



## ƒish

hmm... did we ever fix that wall? i hope so... if not, the Coleacanth are getting rotten


----------



## Bastoise99

Give me coelecanth


----------



## JJRamone2

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Give me coelecanth


 ill take one also.


----------



## Mino

*deep-dat-dries two Coelactanths*

*tosses them at JJ and BASTOISE's plates*

There ya go!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

get me one to!! and you better not be selling cow!


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> get me one to!! and you better not be selling cow!


 *pushes white thing in to freezer*

Of course not!

*fries up a third coelacanth... LIKE THE MATRIX!*


----------



## Bastoise99

*eats* good!One more please!


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *eats* good!One more please!


 *hands Bastoise a Delicious looking Coelacanth*

i grilled that one to perfection, slow roasted, and smothered in our special sauce     

hope you enjoy it


----------



## Bastoise99

Mm Mm Good!


----------



## JJRamone2

Fingerlickin' good...I mean...copyright infringement.


----------



## Mino

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> Fingerlickin' good...I mean...copyright infringement.


 O_O!

*Attacks*


----------



## Bastoise99

Remeber everyone. No violence. We don't want locking.


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Remeber everyone. No violence. We don't want locking.


 What?  Is that a threat?!


----------



## Propaganda Man

*drink fish shake* This should be added to the menu!


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *drink fish shake* This should be added to the menu!
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/] [/quote]
> Weird...
> 
> *will add sometime*


----------



## ƒish

*starts making more food*

well well, we have some hungary people dont we     

*gasp*
im not a


----------



## FreakyLime

A String Fish and a Penguins Delight. Make it snappy!!!!

I heard this was the best fish cafe in town...now prove it    
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man

No the Termina is. This is the seconed best. Anyways here ya go!


----------



## JJRamone2

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingerlickin' good...I mean...copyright infringement.
> 
> 
> 
> O_O!
> 
> *Attacks*
Click to expand...

 AHHH!


----------



## ƒish

FREAKYLIME said:
			
		

> A String Fish and a Penguins Delight. Make it snappy!!!!
> 
> I heard this was the best fish cafe in town...now prove it    
^_^


 *makes snappy*

*gives a perfectly prepared Stringfish*

*gives a big bowl of Penguins Delight*

enjoy 

*drools*


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> No the Termina is. This is the seconed best. Anyways here ya go!


 OK, The Termina Cafe is not a


----------



## ƒish

*starts making really good food*

oh yeah... looking good... about ready for the 5:00 Rush


----------



## Mino

But it's 6:30, your time.    
:huh:


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> But it's 6:30, your time.    
:huh:


 <.< >.> 

umm... times backwards today...

 :eh:  :eh:  :eh:


----------



## Mino

Oh, right!


----------



## Bastoise99

Could I have a diet coke?


----------



## Mino

Well... OK...

*does a backflip to the soda fountain*

*grabs a cup and a lid*

*flips the cup under the Diet Coke dispenser*

*fills the cup*

*throws the cup in the air*

*runs up the wall... LIKE THE MATRIX!*

*puts lid on cup in midair and lands beside BASTOISE with cup in hand*

*hands it over*

*drinks milk*


----------



## Bastoise99

For your stunts I give you: 10/10!
*drinks diet coke*


----------



## Mino

*drinks milk... LIKE THE MATRIX!!!!!*


----------



## Bastoise99

How do you drink milk like the matrix?


----------



## Mino

Like this!

*drink milk like the matrix*


----------



## ac1983fan

Well stop drinking the milk and give me a carp.


----------



## Mino

One foppy coming right up!

*grabs a carp*

*Starts to fry it*

So tell me, how's it going?


----------



## Bastoise99

Could I have a arawana?


----------



## ac1983fan

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> One foppy coming right up!
> 
> *grabs a carp*
> 
> *Starts to fry it*
> 
> So tell me, how's it going?


 <big><big><big><big><big>I am not a Russian spy!</big></big></big>
uhh...
I mean, fine


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Could I have a arawana?


 *tosses in Arowana with Carp*

It'll taste extra good that way!


----------



## ƒish

*starts serving drinks*


----------



## Bulerias

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One foppy coming right up!
> 
> *grabs a carp*
> 
> *Starts to fry it*
> 
> So tell me, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>I am not a Russian spy!</big></big></big>
> uhh...
> I mean, fine </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 I didn't get that comment.  Why is it bad to be Russian?</big>


----------



## Mino

Um, want some borscht?

If I spelled that right then... *CHA YESSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Propaganda Man

MIN0 can we add kasilda Fish? I hope ?I spelled that right.....


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> MIN0 can we add kasilda Fish? I hope ?I spelled that right.....


 If you get a pic of one and eat a million of them, yes.


----------



## Propaganda Man

ok I will get it tomorow


----------



## Mino

*throws food at people who need it*

*starts slow-cooking the largest fish ever*

We're having a


----------



## ƒish

*starts dancing the happy dance*

 :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh:  :eh: 

who wants some


----------



## Mino

*<big><big><big><big><big>The*


----------



## ƒish

ooooo  a


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> ooooo  a


----------



## Furry Sparks

yay! i like


----------



## Mino

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> yay! i like


----------



## Mino

But first, you must eat a thousand Carps, OK?  You can't stop, either.


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i like
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Read the above post.


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> But first, you must eat a thousand Carps, OK?  You can't stop, either.


 ok... here I go 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 
10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 
20 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29 
30 31 32 33 34 35 36 37 38 39 
40 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 48 49 
50 51 52 53 54 55 56 57 58 59 
60 61 62 63 64 65 66 67 68 69 
70 71 72 73 74 75 76 77 78 79 
80 81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89 
90 91 92 93 94 95 96 97 98 99 
100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 
110 111 112 113 114 115 116 117 118 119 
120 121 122 123 124 125 126 127 128 129 
130 131 132 133 134 135 136 137 138 139 
140 141 142 143 144 145 146 147 148 149 
150 151 152 153 154 155 156 157 158 159 
160 161 162 163 164 165 166 167 168 169 
170 171 172 173 174 175 176 177 178 179 
180 181 182 183 184 185 186 187 188 189 
190 191 192 193 194 195 196 197 198 199 
200 these taste good!

About One hour later

999 1000!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bastoise99

fish fest...yay... :yes:


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay! i like
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> fish fest...yay... :yes:


 very yay     

*watches Zelda Pass out*

wow... someone had a few to many


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fish fest...yay... :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> very yay
> 
> *watches Zelda Pass out*
> 
> wow... someone had a few to many
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

*picks up ZELDA*

*throws him over on to the dock's pond*


----------



## Mino

Oops, the pond's duck*

NOW STAR FISHING!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks

*catches colecanth* yay! first fish! *catches red snapper* cool! i have reallly good luck today     			 *catches shoe*    
:huh:			 why was that there?


----------



## Mino

Well, do to the lack of PIRANHA2 today P) I've pushed the


----------



## ƒish

yeah, sorry im not here today... sort of a party going on     

*starts fishing*

oh... i forgot, Bambam, your Fired, due to lack of comming to work. sorry buddy


----------



## Propaganda Man

I have come to work alot....I jusve beensy with some other TBT stuff....but it is ok I was about to qiut anyways....


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I have come to work alot....I jusve beensy with some other TBT stuff....but it is ok I was about to qiut anyways....


 last time you did work was on April 17th :|

anyway, your fired, life goes on, end of that.


----------



## Furry Sparks

today is saturday!


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> today is saturday!


----------



## Bastoise99

Could I get a coelecanth?


----------



## Furry Sparks

I just got a coelecanth. Someone cook it


----------



## Propaganda Man

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> ok


 This post was made May 2 and one before was made April 28th. So you fired me for no reason.....


----------



## Mino

*hands


----------



## ƒish

*Greetings fello*


----------



## Bulerias

I'm not a VIF, but I can make a Henward Mushroom at the Mushroom Suites!


----------



## ƒish

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I'm not a VIF, but I can make a Henward Mushroom at the Mushroom Suites!


 thats not possible.... its just not... nobody can learn the secret ingredient til the become a VIF... its just not possible any other way     

the secret ingredient that makes the whole thing work, and even taste the way it should is in the VIF, you can eat them, but you wont taste what a VIF tastes


----------



## Mino

*is a VI


----------



## Bastoise99

Can I be a VIF?


----------



## Sporge27

THis means war Piranha!!!!

You are going down!
Stop advertising at my cafe or this place will be shut down!






and now Hammer Time!


----------



## Bastoise99

Seroiusly piranha, I'll lock your thread if you keep advertising.


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I be a VIF?


hmm... yes, you have been a loyal customer to the Cafe     

everyone! we have a new VIF     

please welcome our latest VIF, Bastoise!

he is the first nonworker to be a VIF     

here is the list of VIF's:

Piranha2
Pikmin042
Bastoise99


horray! Congrats on being a VIF! now you get 50% off (which is a big discount seeing how much you eat )

oh, by the way, i wasn't really advertising :| some people may consider it that... all i did was go over there and pretend to put up posters for the cafe... i dont see how thats wrong... after all, Sporge was putting up his own posters there for the Dark army :|

anyway, back to business


----------



## Bulerias

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a VIF, but I can make a Henward Mushroom at the Mushroom Suites!
> 
> 
> 
> thats not possible.... its just not... nobody can learn the secret ingredient til the become a VIF... its just not possible any other way
> 
> the secret ingredient that makes the whole thing work, and even taste the way it should is in the VIF, you can eat them, but you wont taste what a VIF tastes
Click to expand...

 :|  I was the first person to introduce Henward Mushrooms.  You bought a mushroom from my cafe, and said, "I'll name it Henward..."


----------



## ƒish

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a VIF, but I can make a Henward Mushroom at the Mushroom Suites!
> 
> 
> 
> thats not possible.... its just not... nobody can learn the secret ingredient til the become a VIF... its just not possible any other way
> 
> the secret ingredient that makes the whole thing work, and even taste the way it should is in the VIF, you can eat them, but you wont taste what a VIF tastes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|  I was the first person to introduce Henward Mushrooms.  You bought a mushroom from my cafe, and said, "I'll name it Henward..."
Click to expand...

 no... it was a normal mushroom there... Henwards are specail     

i'll ship you a few if you like     

Henwards are diffrent... not exactly mushrooms... they can swim... they are closely related to Fish, but not fish... why they are called mushrooms... dont ask me


----------



## Bulerias

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a VIF, but I can make a Henward Mushroom at the Mushroom Suites!
> 
> 
> 
> thats not possible.... its just not... nobody can learn the secret ingredient til the become a VIF... its just not possible any other way
> 
> the secret ingredient that makes the whole thing work, and even taste the way it should is in the VIF, you can eat them, but you wont taste what a VIF tastes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|  I was the first person to introduce Henward Mushrooms.  You bought a mushroom from my cafe, and said, "I'll name it Henward..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no... it was a normal mushroom there... Henwards are specail
> 
> i'll ship you a few if you like
> 
> Henwards are diffrent... not exactly mushrooms... they can swim... they are closely related to Fish, but not fish... why they are called mushrooms... dont ask me
Click to expand...

 YES, PLEASE SHIP ME A FEW!  please!


----------



## Mino

*shipes 50 Henward Mushrooms to the Mushroom Suites*


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *shipes 50 Henward Mushrooms to the Mushroom Suites*


 hmm.... maybe we should change the name to "henward Fishrooms" XD makes more sence


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shipes 50 Henward Mushrooms to the Mushroom Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.... maybe we should change the name to "henward Fishrooms" XD makes more sence
Click to expand...

 *changes name*

Henward Fishrooms!  Get 'em while they're hot!


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shipes 50 Henward Mushrooms to the Mushroom Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> hmm.... maybe we should change the name to "henward Fishrooms" XD makes more sence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *changes name*
> 
> Henward Fishrooms!  Get 'em while they're hot!
Click to expand...

 Yumzors!

   

yeah... Henward Fishrooms are pretty yummy


----------



## Mino

Actually, it's pronounced


----------



## Bastoise99

May I have a


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> May I have a


----------



## Furry Sparks

Its Christmas?
Oh crap! i set the alarm for 10:00PM insted of AM
Oh crap! I fell out of bed
Oh crap! i ran into the door!
Oh crap! I have to get everyone Christmas presants
Oh crap! there is only 5min of Christmas left!


----------



## Mino

Relax, it's only May...


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Its Christmas?
> Oh crap! i set the alarm for 10:00PM insted of AM
> Oh crap! I fell out of bed
> Oh crap! i ran into the door!
> Oh crap! I have to get everyone Christmas presants
> Oh crap! there is only 5min of Christmas left!


    			 thats my favorite decemberween one     


*hands you a Fishcookie*


eat it    			 it tastes like chicken... in a cookie


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Christmas?
> Oh crap! i set the alarm for 10:00PM insted of AM
> Oh crap! I fell out of bed
> Oh crap! i ran into the door!
> Oh crap! I have to get everyone Christmas presants
> Oh crap! there is only 5min of Christmas left!
> 
> 
> 
> thats my favorite decemberween one
> 
> 
> *hands you a Fishcookie*
> 
> 
> eat it    			 it tastes like chicken... in a cookie
Click to expand...

 yum it does taste like chicken!


----------



## Mino

Eew...

Chickens... in cookies...


----------



## Bastoise99

could I  have pollo?


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> could I  have pollo?


 uhh... sure     

*hands you pollo*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

MARCO!!!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> MARCO!!!


 *throws pollo at you*


 :eh:


----------



## Mino

Marco...  Polo...

*dies*


----------



## ƒish

NEW FOOD GROUP!

Shrimp     

im proud to announce we now have Shrimp     

Dig in everyone, i will be adding more items to the menu, a few every few days! be sure to come back and eat alot


----------



## Mino

We also have recently beat the War of the Musrhoom Kingdom as the largest TBT RP!  Can I get a w00t?


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> We also have recently beat the War of the Musrhoom Kingdom as the largest TBT RP!  Can I get a w00t?


 Woot!!!!

   

and we are still the largest Cafe here. due to Termina moving     


but hey! its always a party here! everyone is welcome


----------



## Mino

Due to Termina's deletion, actually...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*orders colosal shrimp*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *orders colosal shrimp*


 Here you go!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bastoise99

Couyld I have a shrimp cocktail?


----------



## Furry Sparks

*catches shimp* ok I can't cook so cook it for me


----------



## Furry Sparks

or maybe i could try to cook them...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *orders colosal shrimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!  Enjoy!
Click to expand...

 *eats*


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Couyld I have a shrimp cocktail?


 here you go     

@Zeldafreak- no     

no cooking if you arent a cook     

NEW ITEM FOR TODAY!

today i would like to introduce...

the LOBSTER! 

yay! now everyone can eat lobster!

  
:wub:


----------



## Mino

We are now a Sea


----------



## Bulerias

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> We also have recently beat the War of the Musrhoom Kingdom as the largest TBT RP!  Can I get a w00t?


 I've noticed... w00t...       
-_-


----------



## Bastoise99

can I have a coelecanth?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*eats some chicken*


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> can I have a coelecanth?


 *tosses a live Coelacanth at Bast*

You should try it raw and breathing!  It's good.  :yes:


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *eats some chicken*


 *starts edging towards the chicken*


----------



## Bulerias

I'd like to have your best dish, please!


----------



## ƒish

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I'd like to have your best dish, please!


 *hands you a tray with everything on it*

you said best... and everything is the best, so enjoy     

*stares at Lobster*

*licks lips*


----------



## Bastoise99

uhhh...the coelecanth is real...
*takes out pistol*
*shoots coelecanth*
Much better


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> uhhh...the coelecanth is real...
> *takes out pistol*
> *shoots coelecanth*
> Much better


     
that wasn't a coalacanth...

...you just shot your foot


----------



## Bulerias

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to have your best dish, please!
> 
> 
> 
> *hands you a tray with everything on it*
> 
> you said best... and everything is the best, so enjoy
> 
> *stares at Lobster*
> 
> *licks lips*
Click to expand...

 *eats everything in a second*

Now, how about your best DISH?


----------



## ƒish

our best dishes huh     

here we go     







*drools*

you can fit 3 Coelacanth on the side!


----------



## ƒish

*starts loading


----------



## Bastoise99

Could I have a cupof coffee?


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Could I have a cupof coffee?


 Coming right up!

*pulls coffee maker out of closet*

*puts in some coffee beans*

*waits*

Drip... Drip... Drip... Drip... Drip... Drip... 

Ding!

It's done!

*serves coffee to Bastoise*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*wants some tee* *please*


----------



## Bastoise99

Coffee is good. I could use another cup.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *wants some tee* *please*


 *hands you a golf tee*

there you go     

*hands Bastoise another cup of coffee*


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wants some tee* *please*
> 
> 
> 
> *hands you a golf tee*
> 
> there you go
> 
> *hands Bastoise another cup of coffee*
Click to expand...

 ROFL!

I love your way of serving people...

*grabs teapot*

What kind of tea would you like?


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wants some tee* *please*
> 
> 
> 
> *hands you a golf tee*
> 
> there you go
> 
> *hands Bastoise another cup of coffee*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> I love your way of serving people...
> 
> *grabs teapot*
> 
> What kind of tea would you like?
Click to expand...

 he wants allergy tea, it makes you allergic to whatever you eat next...

*hands bob a pizza after he drinks tea*


----------



## Mino

NOOOOO!OO!O!O!O!OOOOO!O!O!!!!  :O:O:O

*dives at Bob*

*takes pizza*

It's for your own good!

*gobbles pizza*

*force-feeds Bob Lutefisk*

New menu item!

Lutefisk
This Minnesotan dish is made from Cod... or is it?  __  At any rate, it's so nasty, it's at your advantage to cut off your tongue before eating it.  Also, when people invite you over for Lutefisk, you're extremely lucky to be allregic to it.


----------



## ƒish

hmm.... im wondering which would taste worse... a lutefish, or a carp     

probably a carp... you can tell by what they eat     


fun to catch though...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

um, no tee actualy. you can have it. *makes bambam drink it* *barfs the lukefish on to pickmin042


----------



## ƒish

so you dont want tea now...

too late


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

what was that all about?


----------



## Mino

*dives at BAMBAM!*

*takes whatever he was going to eat and burns it*

*force-feeds him Lutefisk*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*dances*


----------



## ƒish

bob... you've got some long hair there     

*hands you a large char*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

yah, I edited that in.


----------



## Bastoise99

Nice pics


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Nice pics


 so uhh... do we get a trophy for winning or what?

we have 2 "user posted images" but yeah... broken     

*blames bob*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> so uhh... do we get a trophy for winning or what?
> 
> we have 2 "user posted images" but yeah... broken
> 
> *blames bob*
Click to expand...

   
:huh:			 
*goes janitor on you*
You have been swept!!


----------



## Mino

Who wrote "user posted image" on our wall?    Twice!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> so uhh... do we get a trophy for winning or what?
> 
> we have 2 "user posted images" but yeah... broken
> 
> *blames bob*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :huh:
> *goes janitor on you*
> You have been swept!!
Click to expand...

 *coughs dust*

guh...


----------



## Mino

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Who wrote "user posted image" on our wall?    Twice!


 Janitor!  Wipe it off!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

I cant. You dont pay me enough.


----------



## UltraByte

I don't wanna copy Sporge, but I NEED a pet Coelecanth now! Please?


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I don't wanna copy Sporge, but I NEED a pet Coelecanth now! Please?


 Sure thing!

*pulls Coelacanth out of pocket*

*plops it in to Ultra's hands*

You're welcome.     			  What do you want to name it?


----------



## UltraByte

Hm... Gilgamesh? No... *thinks* WHEE! That's his name. Whee the fishy! Thanks!


----------



## UltraByte

Me and Fishy:


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Me and Fishy:


     

your a lady!     

*brings out henward on a leash*

play nice with Fishy henward     



everyone we have a new exibit in the back, its a Fish house     

we can all put our fish back there and play     

*Puts henward in the Fish house*


----------



## UltraByte

GASP! I know!

*puts Fishy in fish house*


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> GASP! I know!
> 
> *puts Fishy in fish house*


 0_o

wait... your a girl?

if your serious... im changing my memory around, please hold


----------



## UltraByte

Yeah... I am. I forgot to mention it, but I am. *makes it known to world*


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Yeah... I am. I forgot to mention it, but I am. *makes it known to world*


 *messes with head*

ok... Ultrabyte = girl... got it


----------



## UltraByte

I RP as guys, but I am a girl. That explains why my AC characters are guys.


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I RP as guys, but I am a girl. That explains why my AC characters are guys.


 i seel...     

well anyway, moving on...

*feeds Henward a hamburger*


----------



## UltraByte

I'm hungry... You have bacon here?


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm hungry... You have bacon here?


 of course     

*starts frying bacon*

*hands to Ultrabyte*


----------



## UltraByte

YAY! *eats bacon before you can say Bacon Bits*


----------



## ƒish

you ate more than bacon there... you just ate your plate


----------



## UltraByte

I did? EEW! *rushes to sink and starts brushing teeth*


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I did? EEW! *rushes to sink and starts brushing teeth*


 better start drinking this Fish Cocktail aswell... its so disgusting you will puke, that helps get all the Plate out of your system


----------



## UltraByte

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did? EEW! *rushes to sink and starts brushing teeth*
> 
> 
> 
> better start drinking this Fish Cocktail aswell... its so disgusting you will puke, that helps get all the Plate out of your system
Click to expand...

 Um... No thanks. *keeps brushing teeth*


----------



## Mino

I've got a fishy name Egnorth, he's the reincarnation of a llama.  I'll take a picture of him later...

*releases Egnorth in to the Fish House*

Play nice with the other Fish, ya'hear?


----------



## ƒish

*watches henward get bigger*


wow... he really likes hamburgers...

*feeds him another hamburger*

i think we will need a bigger tank


----------



## Mino

Hmm...






Will this do do you think?


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this do do you think?


 yeah... that will do     

in the mean time i better quit feeding him hamburgers....

*eats hamburger*

*sneaks one to Henward*

 :r


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

meet Jim the bull (caus cows are girls, and Jim is not a girl name). he has gills (you cant see them, thoagh), and can swim. gets along well with fish and other cows. he does not like llama's much, thoagh. Is curently looking for a cow who shares his intrestes: eating, swiming, eating, sleaping, and... um... eating.


----------



## Bastoise99

Can I have fish head soup?


----------



## UltraByte

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> meet Jim the bull (caus cows are girls, and Jim is not a girl name). he has gills (you cant see them, thoagh), and can swim. gets along well with fish and other cows. he does not like llama's much, thoagh. Is curently looking for a cow who shares his intrestes: eating, swiming, eating, sleaping, and... um... eating.


 Too bad this is a Fish shop...


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I have fish head soup?


 

OK.      

*chops off the nearest Fish's head*

OMG!  EGNORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NOOOOOOOO!!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 

Leave me alone so I can cry.     
:'(


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet Jim the bull (caus cows are girls, and Jim is not a girl name). he has gills (you cant see them, thoagh), and can swim. gets along well with fish and other cows. he does not like llama's much, thoagh. Is curently looking for a cow who shares his intrestes: eating, swiming, eating, sleaping, and... um... eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this is a Fish shop...
Click to expand...

 He's a Bull Fish.     			  Jim can play with Egnorth, Henward and Golga... mesh...  I think...  >__<


----------



## UltraByte

Um... You okay?


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Um... You okay?


 :''(

Do you want to be a *sniff* Chef by chance?  We could use some help and I'm out of the loop...

EGNORTH IS DEAD!@!@#!@!

   
:'(				  :wacko:     
:'(				  :wacko:     
:'(				  :wacko:


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... You okay?
> 
> 
> 
> :''(
> 
> Do you want to be a *sniff* Chef by chance?  We could use some help and I'm out of the loop...
> 
> EGNORTH IS DEAD!@!@#!@!
> 
> :'(				  :wacko:     
:'(				  :wacko:     
:'(				  :wacko:
Click to expand...

 I guess.


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meet Jim the bull (caus cows are girls, and Jim is not a girl name). he has gills (you cant see them, thoagh), and can swim. gets along well with fish and other cows. he does not like llama's much, thoagh. Is curently looking for a cow who shares his intrestes: eating, swiming, eating, sleaping, and... um... eating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad this is a Fish shop...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Bull Fish.     			  Jim can play with Egnorth, Henward and Golga... mesh...  I think...  >__<
Click to expand...

 Okay. And I think you ment Whee, or his nickname, Fishy.


----------



## Mino

I thought hisname was Golgamesh.    
:huh:			

Alright, you're the head chef, I'll edit you in.      

Oh, here's your Fish Head soup, Bastoise.

*decapitates several fish*

*Throws in to Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup.*

There.


----------



## Mino

*Staff needed for the followin' positions!*

Head Waiter: One spot available!
Waiters: Two spots available!
Chefs: Two spots available!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have fish head soup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> *chops off the nearest Fish's head*
> 
> OMG!  EGNORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(
> 
> Leave me alone so I can cry.     
:'(
Click to expand...

 um, that was _my_ head :angry: 

can I have it back??


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have fish head soup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> *chops off the nearest Fish's head*
> 
> OMG!  EGNORTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(
> 
> Leave me alone so I can cry.     
:'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um, that was _my_ head :angry:
> 
> can I have it back??
Click to expand...

 *hands you the nearest head*

hmm... your choice on what you want... Cabbage, your head, or a Fish head... i'd go with fish seeing how its got gills


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

I would like _my_ head, please.


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *Staff needed for the followin' positions!*
> 
> Head Waiter: One spot available!
> Waiters: Two spots available!
> Chefs: Two spots available!


 Can I get a Chef spot?


----------



## Mino

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Staff needed for the followin' positions!*
> 
> Head Waiter: One spot available!
> Waiters: Two spots available!
> Chefs: Two spots available!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a Chef spot?
Click to expand...

 Look at the first post.     			  You're the head chef.


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Staff needed for the followin' positions!*
> 
> Head Waiter: One spot available!
> Waiters: Two spots available!
> Chefs: Two spots available!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a Chef spot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the first post.     			  You're the head chef.
Click to expand...

 I am? Right. Nevermind...


----------



## Mino

*News:*

The first page is being updated!

Estimated finish date:

When I feel like it!  So buzz off!


----------



## UltraByte

*makes bacon and eats it* Yum.


----------



## Mino

You're now a V.I.


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> You're now a V.I.


----------



## Mino

Piranha2 will tell you how soon!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *News:*
> 
> thebob is looking for his head. if anyoune has seen it, please return. reward: -15 dolars.
> 
> The first page is being updated!
> 
> Estimated finish date:
> 
> When I feel like it!  So buzz off!


 *edit*


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Piranha2 will tell you how soon!


 oh... you ment now... right     

*PM's*


----------



## Mino

OK, you can have your head, but you have to get it without Bastoise noticing.


----------



## UltraByte

Head? *stares at kitchen, where the head may be lurking* Gross.


----------



## Mino

I think it's in Bastoise's soup, actually.     
:blink:


----------



## UltraByte

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I think it's in Bastoise's soup, actually.     
:b]
> GASP. Um... What do we do?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*has just finished eating a soup*


nuts...


----------



## Mino

...

How can you eat without a head?


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> How can you eat without a head?


 you pour it down your throat


----------



## ac1983fan

I'd like to be head waiter, please.


----------



## ƒish

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> I'd like to be head waiter, please.


 sounds good to me     

*waits for Min


----------



## ac1983fan

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be head waiter, please.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good to me
> 
> *waits for Min
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be head waiter, please.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good to me
> 
> *waits for Min
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be head waiter, please.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good to me
> 
> *waits for Min
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How can you eat without a head?
> 
> 
> 
> you pour it down your throat
Click to expand...

 But...  His head was in the soup...  He can't eat his own head...

I think.  :wacko:

Anyway, I can't edit, I can only delete.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How can you eat without a head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How can you eat without a head?
> 
> 
> 
> you pour it down your throat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But...  His head was in the soup...  He can't eat his own head...
> 
> I think.  :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, I can't edit, I can only delete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my esofogies turens into cheese when my head gets severd form my sholders.
> 
> 
> that should clear things up.
Click to expand...

     

that somehow does make sence


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> How can you eat without a head?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

*starts making fish head soup*

hmm... could use a little mustard...

*looks at Bob*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> *starts making fish head soup*
> 
> hmm... could use a little mustard...
> 
> *looks at Bob*


 no.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts making fish head soup*
> 
> hmm... could use a little mustard...
> 
> *looks at Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> no.
Click to expand...

 fine.... no mustard... then would you hand me that mustard thing right behind you     

*looks at bob (mustard is behind him)*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts making fish head soup*
> 
> hmm... could use a little mustard...
> 
> *looks at Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine.... no mustard... then would you hand me that mustard thing right behind you
> 
> *looks at bob (mustard is behind him)*
Click to expand...

 why is it there? it should be flying around the door...


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts making fish head soup*
> 
> hmm... could use a little mustard...
> 
> *looks at Bob*
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine.... no mustard... then would you hand me that mustard thing right behind you
> 
> *looks at bob (mustard is behind him)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why is it there? it should be flying around the door...
Click to expand...

 o_0

what.... the mustard is flying out the door?

*watches mustard float away*

oh no...

*runs after it*

bob! take care of the store, i've got to get the mustard before it scares some kid!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*starts to feed the store milk*


*from a bottle*


*that I bought is a store*

*doesn't want to be asked why*


----------



## Propaganda Man

I want 3 of everything on the menu and 100000000000 colas!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I want 3 of everything on the menu and 100000000000 colas!


 um...
*makes the order*
would you like mustered on that? 
*pulls out a large vat to mustered*


----------



## Propaganda Man

no I hate mustard, put some salt and sour craurt.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> no I hate mustard, put some salt and sour craurt.


 ok.

that will be... 50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x10^20bells.

(10^20= 10 to the power of 20)


----------



## Propaganda Man

ok * hands you monoply money*


----------



## ƒish

*catches the Mustard*

whew... it only scared the crap out of 3 people... i caught it before it went in front of that bus     

anyway.... anyone interested in buying this flying Mustard jar


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> ok * hands you monoply money*


     

you cant pay with that!

*throws you out of the cafe*

wait!     

*takes back food*

hmm.... we are 3 short  <_<  better bring those back


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> ok * hands you monoply money*


  <_< stop it. just give me that supper mop, and I'll let you goo.

*takes the monopoly money and the mop*
*puts the money in cash register*
*mounts mop*
*starts to fly*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*throws axe bottles with spray thingey duct-taped down at bambam*


----------



## UltraByte

*comes in* Hello! I'm coming in to my shift right now!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

UltraByte said:
			
		

> *throws axe bottles with spray thingey duct-taped down*


 *is mad*


*throws axe bottles with spray thingey duct-taped down*


----------



## Propaganda Man

can I have a fish?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> can I have a fish?


 shure. *hands you a


----------



## Propaganda Man

thanks* eats* *falls down on the ground**qand eats some m&ms*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*has just recieved rubber


----------



## Propaganda Man

**wakes up from slapping* why did you do that! that hurt....*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR




----------



## Propaganda Man

oh noes.....


----------



## Mino

OoOoOoOoOoOH!  I get it!  W00T!  Alright, Bob, you're now a Waiter and the Janitor.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> OoOoOoOoOoOH!  I get it!  W00T!  Alright, Bob, you're now a Waiter and the Janitor.


    			 do I get paid:?

also, can  be the "slaper"?

*holds up rubber


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOoOoOoOoOH! I get it! W00T! Alright, Bob, you're now a Waiter and the Janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> do I get paid:?
> 
> also, can  be the "slaper"?
> 
> *holds up rubber
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OoOoOoOoOoOH! I get it! W00T! Alright, Bob, you're now a Waiter and the Janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> do I get paid:?
> 
> also, can  be the "slaper"?
> 
> *holds up rubber
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bastoise99

Can I have a arawana?


----------



## Mino

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I have a arawana?


 Arowana!  Coming right up!

*waits for the rain to fall...*

Ah, finally!

*starts fishing*

*catches Arowana*

*chops in to bite-size pieces*

*sautees them*

*serves with something fancy*

W00T!  It's done!

*serves it*

Do you want a bib?  You're drooling a lot...


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I have a arawana?


 sure... mr Admin     

*hands you an arowana*

to keep or eat?

if you want to keep it, you can put it in the tank out back


----------



## Mino

You're now the


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a arawana?
> 
> 
> 
> sure... mr Admin
> 
> *hands you an arowana*
> 
> to keep or eat?
> 
> if you want to keep it, you can put it in the tank out back
Click to expand...

 That's your foot... again...

Here's a live one

*pulls an Arowana off the wall*

There you go.


----------



## Bastoise99

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a arawana?
> 
> 
> 
> sure... mr Admin
> 
> *hands you an arowana*
> 
> to keep or eat?
> 
> if you want to keep it, you can put it in the tank out back
Click to expand...

 I'll keep it! Thanks Mr. Sage!


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a arawana?
> 
> 
> 
> sure... mr Admin
> 
> *hands you an arowana*
> 
> to keep or eat?
> 
> if you want to keep it, you can put it in the tank out back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep it! Thanks Mr. Sage!
Click to expand...

 sage?

oh wait... thats me     

*keeps forgeting hes a sage*

hmm... its just going to take some time for me to get used to it    			 im sure you know, being an admin     

anyway, want to give it a name


----------



## Bastoise99

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a arawana?
> 
> 
> 
> sure... mr Admin
> 
> *hands you an arowana*
> 
> to keep or eat?
> 
> if you want to keep it, you can put it in the tank out back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep it! Thanks Mr. Sage!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sage?
> 
> oh wait... thats me
> 
> *keeps forgeting hes a sage*
> 
> hmm... its just going to take some time for me to get used to it    			 im sure you know, being an admin
> 
> anyway, want to give it a name
Click to expand...

 Your right about that...


----------



## Mino

Do you want to name it anything?


----------



## ƒish

Your right about that... [/QUOTE]
 yeah... im used to my name being purple... im getting used to the green, and i love the green     

but your name... no... its blue, still blue in my mind     


yeah.... time to name your lil Fishy, then chuck him in the pond


----------



## Mino

*cough ocean cough*

We kinda got it upgraded to ocean...


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *cough ocean cough*
> 
> We kinda got it upgraded to ocean...


 *still calls it the pond*

yep.... our bermuda triangle is awsome     

and yeah... only problem we have is jets falling in it from time to time.... and boats sinking.

*pets Henward*


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough ocean cough*
> 
> We kinda got it upgraded to ocean...
> 
> 
> 
> *still calls it the pond*
> 
> yep.... our bermuda triangle is awsome
> 
> and yeah... only problem we have is jets falling in it from time to time.... and boats sinking.
> 
> *pets Henward*
Click to expand...

 Yeah, there's supposedly some huge fault in it that could create some giant tsunamis...  But... who cares?  We've got


----------



## Bastoise99

I'm gonna name it Billy!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*slaps Billy*

welcome!!
*slaps bambam*


----------



## Bastoise99

*laughs at bob smacking Bam*
do it again!


----------



## Mino

You can slap Egnorth, but he has a tendency to eat Bobs whole.


----------



## Mino

By the way, it turns out that Egnorth actually was hiding in the closet all the time!  >_>  What a joker he is!


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> By the way, it turns out that Egnorth actually was hiding in the closet all the time!  >_>  What a joker he is!


 the closet underwater? 0_o

ok     

*throws henward a hamburger*


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it turns out that Egnorth actually was hiding in the closet all the time! >_> What a joker he is!
> 
> 
> 
> the closet underwater? 0_o
> 
> ok
> 
> *throws henward a hamburger*
Click to expand...

 *catches hamburger*

*see Henward growl*

Ermies...  *hands Henward the burger*

Yes, haven't you head of the water closet?

Oh man, that was bad.  {-____-}


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it turns out that Egnorth actually was hiding in the closet all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

oh, and bast, check your avitar. tis a red x...


----------



## Bastoise99

Thanks, Slap Bam again!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*slap*


----------



## ac1983fan

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *slap*


 *takes tray and whacks Bam*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slap*
> 
> 
> 
> *takes tray and whacks Bam*
Click to expand...

 *slaps you*

no. only I can slap BAMBAM. 

*slap**slap**slap*


----------



## ac1983fan

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slap*
> 
> 
> 
> *takes tray and whacks Bam*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slaps you*
> 
> no. only I can slap BAMBAM.
> 
> *slap**slap**slap*
Click to expand...

 *whacks you*
you slap.
I whack.
There's a difference.


----------



## Propaganda Man

the customer satistfaction here must be the highest in the world :|


----------



## ac1983fan

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> the customer satistfaction here must be the highest in the world :|


 would you like some food, sir?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

fine. wack away. slaping is better!!

*slap*


----------



## Bastoise99

I will hate this place unless you hit Bam 50 times with a rock lassowed to a stick.


----------



## Propaganda Man

*cries*


----------



## Bastoise99

Heres the stick:


----------



## Propaganda Man

*cries some more*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

um, ok.

*starts to slap bam with the stick*


I dont ever go to my anger theripist anymore...


----------



## Mino

You can slap anyone you like, except the staff.  Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*slaps heart out*

oh, crud. I needed that...


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *slaps heart out*
> 
> oh, crud. I needed that...


 You can use mine...  I don't use it much...

*faints*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> You can slap anyone you like, *except the staff.*  Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.


 but, if they insult me... *holds up a


----------



## Bastoise99

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff.  Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.


 come on! Hit him witht he rock attached to the stick!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slaps heart out*
> 
> oh, crud. I needed that...
> 
> 
> 
> You can use mine...  I don't use it much...
> 
> *faints*
Click to expand...

 na... 
*goes janitor-god mode, or JGM for short*
*exits JGM*
*is all better*

I am never doing that again... (that being the slaping the heart out)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff. Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.
> 
> 
> 
> come on! Hit him witht he rock attached to the stick!
Click to expand...

 *slaps you*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff. Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.
> 
> 
> 
> come on! Hit him witht he rock attached to the stick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slaps you*
Click to expand...

 Haha.     			  You got slapped.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff. Slap your heart out with your fish, but no sharp objects/hard things.
> 
> 
> 
> come on! Hit him witht he rock attached to the stick!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slaps you*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha.     			  You got slapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *slap*
> 
> 
> so did you!!
Click to expand...

 *grabs fish*

You're suspended from slapping for five minutes!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can slap anyone you like, except the staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Crap, you've got me there...


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

I will have a Dace!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hi TAG (tis an acronim)!! what up?
*serves the dace*
daces wild!!
lol
*enter*
tag... funny.
*slap*


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

lol tis an acronim does the same as my name! TAG very clever!

*eats it but spits it across the room from being slapped*-er-mind getting that?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

:angry:  :angry: 
fine
*cleans*
*takes fish out of dust bin*
*hands you the fish*



*pals*


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

thanks! *eats*


----------



## Mino

*does the Australain Dance...*

>__>
<__<
^__^
v__v
<__^
^__>
<__>
>__<
v__<

Yeah...  Something to that effect.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *does the Australain Dance...*
> 
> >__>
> <__<
> ^__^
> v__v
> <__^
> ^__>
> <__>
> >__<
> v__<
> 
> Yeah...  Something to that effect.


 I dont like that...

*slaps the dance*
*slap*


----------



## Bastoise99

*slaps you*


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

ow    
:'(				 come on there mate, is there any need for that?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *slaps you*


 *slap**slap**slap*

ha!


----------



## Bastoise99

*slaps with smashmaster*


----------



## Bastoise99

(smash master)


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *slaps with smashmaster*


 *steals masterhand's glove*
<big><big><big><big><big>*SLAP*</big></big></big>
I chalange you to a dule!!
*is going to make a dule thread, if you eccept*
boy, I am doing a lot of duling!!


----------



## Bastoise99

I ACCEPT!


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

I want a dace! there are pretty good!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
			
		

> I want a dace! there are pretty good!


 stop it...


----------



## ƒish

THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
			
		

> I want a dace! there are pretty good!


 here ya go     

*hands you a freshly cooked dace*

looks yummy     

oh, and bob... slow down all the slapping... this is getting out of hand...


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
Click to expand...

 Don't be rude to customers!

*slaps hard*

*throws in freezer*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be rude to customers!
> 
> *slaps hard*
> 
> *throws in freezer*
Click to expand...

 YOU NO SLAP BOB!! BOB MAD! BOB SLAP YOU BACK!!

DONT MAKE ME CHALANGE YOU TO A DUEL...


----------



## Bastoise99

*slaps pikmin*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go
> 
> *hands you a freshly cooked dace*
> 
> looks yummy
> 
> oh, and bob... slow down all the slapping... this is getting out of hand...
Click to expand...

ok... 
*goes into a suspended animation field*

suspended animation field: or SAF, if one were to enter one of them, one becomes into a state in which the body does not change, the mind does think, and it is a heck of a lot more fun then sleaping. Most frequently used to preserve pasangers in deap sace flight, and to keap dieing patients alive in hospitals. the user can only get out if some one turns it out on the outside.


----------



## Bastoise99

Do you have a link to that slap you kept doing? With the 'you are a idiot!'


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Do you have a ]
> *slap*
> http://laugh.at.fashykekes.and.his.fashnek.com/


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a ]
> *slap*
> http://laugh.at.fashykekes.and.his.fashnek.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I remember when that was made for FashyKekes...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

The site, I mean.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

why did you edit my post?


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be rude to customers!
> 
> *slaps hard*
> 
> *throws in freezer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NO SLAP BOB!! BOB MAD! BOB SLAP YOU BACK!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME CHALANGE YOU TO A DUEL...
Click to expand...

 I own this place!  *owns the place*

Now, prepare to face my owner powerz!

*holds Bob's contracts next to the Piranha tank*

I will!  Bring it!


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> why did you edit my post?


 He likes the feel of them.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be rude to customers!
> 
> *slaps hard*
> 
> *throws in freezer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NO SLAP BOB!! BOB MAD! BOB SLAP YOU BACK!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME CHALANGE YOU TO A DUEL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own this place!  *owns the place*
> 
> Now, prepare to face my owner powerz!
> 
> *holds Bob's contracts next to the Piranha tank*
> 
> I will!  Bring it!
Click to expand...

    			 I laminated them when you werent looking...


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be rude to customers!
> 
> *slaps hard*
> 
> *throws in freezer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NO SLAP BOB!! BOB MAD! BOB SLAP YOU BACK!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME CHALANGE YOU TO A DUEL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own this place!  *owns the place*
> 
> Now, prepare to face my owner powerz!
> 
> *holds Bob's contracts next to the Piranha tank*
> 
> I will!  Bring it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laminated them when you werent looking...
Click to expand...

 *eats it*

OH!  What now?  *takes janitor hat away*

Oh!  Cry!  Lemme hear you cry!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a dace! there are pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> stop it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be rude to customers!
> 
> *slaps hard*
> 
> *throws in freezer*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU NO SLAP BOB!! BOB MAD! BOB SLAP YOU BACK!!
> 
> DONT MAKE ME CHALANGE YOU TO A DUEL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I own this place!  *owns the place*
> 
> Now, prepare to face my owner powerz!
> 
> *holds Bob's contracts next to the Piranha tank*
> 
> I will!  Bring it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I laminated them when you werent looking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats it*
> 
> OH!  What now?  *takes janitor hat away*
> 
> Oh!  Cry!  Lemme hear you cry!
Click to expand...

 then, I coted them with a substance that maked people barf...


----------



## Mino

I have a strong stomach!  Like the Black Yoshi!  Now beg!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I have a strong stomach!  Like the Black Yoshi!  Now beg!


 as in, it could make homer simpsion barf.


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong stomach! Like the Black Yoshi! Now beg!
> 
> 
> 
> as in, it could make homer simpsion barf.
Click to expand...

 Well, Black Yoshis have stomachs of titanium alloy...  With diamonds and a whole bunch of anti acids and gravity far more powerful than that of the largest black hole.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong stomach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin

Waiter.....???????     Oh there you are. May I have a Red Snaper(or what ever you call it)


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong stomach! Like the Black Yoshi! Now beg!
> 
> 
> 
> as in, it could make homer simpsion barf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Black Yoshis have stomachs of titanium alloy...  With diamonds and a whole bunch of anti acids and gravity far more powerful than that of the largest black hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, fine. but still, it will make him barf. oh, and if the gravity is that strong, how do the nuteints get used?
Click to expand...

 They don't.  I'm a cyborg.  I don't poop.


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Waiter.....???????     Oh there you are. May I have a Red Snaper(or what ever you call it)


 *serves up a Red Snapper*

That was a snap!

*gets shot*

Urgh...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

fine...

I would like to apply for 3 jobs...


----------



## Justin

Thanks!

*eats it*

That was good

*pays you 5 bells*


----------



## Justin

*asks Maneger and owner*

May I work here??


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> fine...
> 
> I would like to apply for 3 jobs...


 Not until you beg!  Then you can have your Head Janitor job back!  Now grovel!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine...
> 
> I would like to apply for 3 jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you beg!  Then you can have your Head Janitor job back!  Now grovel!
Click to expand...

 *grovels*


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *asks Maneger and owner*
> 
> May I work here??


 The jearbs are listed on the first page.  Taketh your picketh.


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine...
> 
> I would like to apply for 3 jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you beg!  Then you can have your Head Janitor job back!  Now grovel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *grovels*
Click to expand...

 Oh, OK then.


----------



## Justin

Chef please.

*prays*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

please fix the first post so that I am the head janitor... *takes contract and hides it somewhere very safe*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> please fix the first post so that I am the head janitor... *takes contract and hides it somewhere very safe*


You always have been.    
:huh:


----------



## Justin

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Chef please.
> 
> *prays*


 Am I now a Chef???   
:huh:


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef please.
> 
> *prays*
> 
> 
> 
> Am I now a Chef???   
:huh:
Click to expand...

 Yup.  :yes:


----------



## Justin

*<big><big><big><big><big>Big Sale!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big><big></big></big>

All Barred Knifejaws only 1 bell!!


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big><big><big>Big Sale!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big><big></big></big>
> 
> All Barred Knifejaws only 1 bell!! </big></big>


<big><big>
 your catching those on your own you know     

have fun     

and Bob, if you dont lay off all the slapping... i will have your mop

*gives evil/weird eye*</big>


----------



## Justin

I just got a bunch of 5!!  You want one??


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I just got a bunch of 5!!  You want one??


 nah     

i've eaten too many whatevers today     

*eats a whatever*


----------



## Justin

*wants customers!!!*

Puts up sign thats says:*<big><big><big><big><big>First 5 customers get a free Barred Knifejaw!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big>


----------



## Mino

Well, the customers do something called sleeping sometimes...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big>Big Sale!!!</big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big><big><big><big></big></big></big></big></big><big><big><big><big></big></big>
> 
> All Barred Knifejaws only 1 bell!! </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> your catching those on your own you know
> 
> have fun
> 
> and Bob, if you dont lay off all the slapping... i will have your mop
> 
> *gives evil/weird eye* </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 not the mop...
ok.</big>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BK please!!!


----------



## Justin

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BK please!!!


 Raw or Cooked??


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BK please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Raw or Cooked??
Click to expand...

 BBQed!!


----------



## Justin

*BBQed it*



*puts on plate*



*Surves to THEBOBINATOR*


It's FREE!!


----------



## Justin

<big><big><big><big><big>*Next 4 Customers get a FREE Barred Knife Jaw!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*munch munch munch*

yum!!


----------



## Justin

You want another one???


----------



## UltraByte

Le head chef is le here!

*goes to kitchen and whips up her famous...*

<big><big><big><big><big>Bacon Arapaima!</big></big></big>

_It is an arapaima with the meat cut out of the inside (don't worry... the meat is off to the side) and bacon is put in it. Also served with a side of fries._



Who wants some?


----------



## Justin

Me.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Le head chef is le here!
> 
> *goes to kitchen and whips up her famous...*
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>Bacon Arapaima!</big></big></big>
> 
> _It is an arapaima with the meat cut out of the inside (don't worry... the meat is off to the side) and bacon is put in it. Also served with a side of fries._
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants some? </big></big>


<big><big>
 *steals them all*

yum!!</big>


----------



## Justin

You stoll them all!!  Now the Customers can't have any!!  

 *Slaps Bob on the head*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> You stoll them all!!  Now the Customers can't have any!!
> 
> *Slaps Bob on the head*


 don't ever slap me...
*slap*
*gives all but one ov the fish back*
*eats the one that he still has*


----------



## Justin

Fine, <_<


----------



## ƒish

*starts making a bacon taco*

*drools*

looks so good...

*eats before bob can see it*


----------



## Mino

Alright, ladies, stop the fighting.  Bob, you need to stop the compulsive overeating and slapping.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Alright, ladies, stop the fighting.  Bob, you need to stop the compulsive overeating and slapping.


  :angry: what ever  
*is on a tredmill thta is at its hightest speed, and is keeping up*


----------



## Bastoise99

*slaps bob*
i want to use it!


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *slaps bob*
> i want to use it!


 you can use ol' Speedzor 60000


----------



## Justin

Can too?? :r


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Can too?? :r


 You sure can...  Anyone can!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

fine. kick me off. what ever.

*goes to use the eliptical*
we need an exorsizing smilie!!


----------



## Justin

Thanks! *gos on* *turns it on*  *Screams! HELP!!!*   *gets off* *slaps bob to tell him that he can get back on*  *runs*


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Thanks! *gos on* *turns it on*  *Screams! HELP!!!*   *gets off* *slaps bob to tell him that he can get back on*  *runs*


 He's using the ellipitical right now...


----------



## Justin

*Puts up sign* It says:SALE!!: Free Red Snappers till tommorrow


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Thanks! *gos on* *turns it on* *Screams! HELP!!!*  *gets off* *slaps bob to tell him that he can get back on* *runs*


*does the super streach arm thin* *mega<big><big><big><big><big><big><big> slap</big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Justin

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *Puts up sign* It says:SALE!!: Free Red Snappers till tommorrow


 *SALE IS OVER IN 5 MINUTES!!*


----------



## ƒish

5 minutes.... so many fish, so little time...

*starts eating like crazy*

*looks fat*

bluh.... i just ate my weight in fish.... bluh...

*tries to dance*

*fails*

*starts wiggling*


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *Puts up sign* It says:SALE!!: Free Red Snappers till tommorrow


 You're catching those...  And no more sales!  :angry:


----------



## Bulerias

<big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big> </big></big>


<big><big>
    
*punch*
no, not that eather? ok then, how apout this:
*pat*</big>


----------



## ƒish

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big> </big></big>


<big><big>
 Thank you.

yeah... seriously guys, this got out of hand, all the slapping...

but anyway, back to business...


on a side note: I've locked Bob's Mop in the clos- maybe i shouldn't tell everyone where it is...

*eats key*</big>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big> </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> Thank you.
> 
> yeah... seriously guys, this got out of hand, all the slapping...
> 
> but anyway, back to business...
> 
> 
> on a side note: I've locked Bob's Mop in the clos- maybe i shouldn't tell everyone where it is...
> 
> *eats key* </big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big>
 nnnnnnnnoooooooooooo! not my mop!! that one has been handed down for generations in my family!! please give it back... I'll traied the rubber


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big> </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> Thank you.
> 
> yeah... seriously guys, this got out of hand, all the slapping...
> 
> but anyway, back to business...
> 
> 
> on a side note: I've locked Bob's Mop in the clos- maybe i shouldn't tell everyone where it is...
> 
> *eats key* </big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big>
> nnnnnnnnoooooooooooo! not my mop!! that one has been handed down for generations in my family!! please give it back... I'll traied the rubber
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO MORE SLAPPING</big></big></big> </big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big>
> Thank you.
> 
> yeah... seriously guys, this got out of hand, all the slapping...
> 
> but anyway, back to business...
> 
> 
> on a side note: I've locked Bob's Mop in the clos- maybe i shouldn't tell everyone where it is...
> 
> *eats key* </big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big>
> nnnnnnnnoooooooooooo! not my mop!! that one has been handed down for generations in my family!! please give it back... I'll traied the rubber
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puts up sign* It says:SALE!!: Free Red Snappers till tommorrow
> 
> 
> 
> You're catching those...  And no more sales!  :angry:
Click to expand...

                        			 *starts crying*  Waaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mino

50TH PAGE!

WOOT!


----------



## THE_AUSTRAILIAN_GUY

I'll have that fish!


----------



## Justin

I want some too. Let's split it equitly.


----------



## Mino

The


----------



## Justin

This should be called Fish party 6!


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> This should be called Fish party 6!


 Hmm...  No...  We don't want to sound overused.         			  :|


----------



## DSFAN121

I'd like to join, if there are any available positions.


----------



## Mino

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I'd like to join, if there are any available positions.


 The positions are all posted on the first page.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

>_> 
<_<
>_>
<_<
*eats cheese*
*hides*
*eats a carp*
*hides*
*comes out of hiding*


----------



## Bastoise99

Can i have a coelecanth?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

I am not a chef, but there is a cooked one in the fridge, I'll just pop it in the microwave...
*puts it in the microwave*
POP!!me (to microwave): I didn't mean it literaly...
microwave: sorry.
me: whatever.
*gets a newone*
*into microwave*
*waits*
ding!
*serve*


----------



## Bastoise99

Can I have some salt and pepper? Tabasco sauce would be good too.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Can I have some salt and pepper? Tabasco sauce would be good too.


 *serve*


----------



## Bastoise99

*drinks tobasco sauce8
Its not very hot...do you have anything hot actually?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> *drinks tobasco sauce8
> Its not very hot...do you have anything hot actually?


 *gives you a mettle sword fresh from the forge*


----------



## Bastoise99

Sorry, I meant spicy.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant spicy.


 oh.
*gives a halapeno*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> oh.
> *gives a halapeno*
Click to expand...

 that was my 1000 pokt!! woot at 1k!!


----------



## Bastoise99

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> oh.
> *gives a halapeno*
Click to expand...

 Not hot enough. More or something hotter.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*hands yopu a bucket of the hottest pepers ever(forget what they are called) that hasve been geneticly modofied to incress their spiceness 99999x10^99999 fold*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> oh.
> *gives a halapeno*
Click to expand...

 Do you mean a jalape


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I meant spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> oh.
> *gives a halapeno*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was my 1000 pokt!! woot at 1k!!
Click to expand...

 I don't get it...  Are you trying to point out something?  Behind your post count?


----------



## Bastoise99

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *hands yopu a bucket of the hottest pepers ever(forget what they are called) that hasve been geneticly modofied to incress their spiceness 99999x10^99999 fold*


 Hooray! 
*eats*
WATER!!!!!!!
*heads to pond*
*drinks all water in pind*
Much better.


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hands yopu a bucket of the hottest pepers ever(forget what they are called) that hasve been geneticly modofied to incress their spiceness 99999x10^99999 fold*
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!
> *eats*
> WATER!!!!!!!
> *heads to pond*
> *drinks all water in pind*
> Much better.
Click to expand...

     

eww... your all bloaty...     

*pokes you*

*watches water drain out of your face*

   

do it again!


----------



## Bastoise99

That was good water.
Do you have anymore hot food?


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> That was good water.
> Do you have anymore hot food?


 yes.... yes we do...

*hands you a carp*

this thing is really hot... trust me...


----------



## ƒish

heh.... it took you 2 weeks to eat that baby     

must have been warm... how about some peppers to ease it down  :yes:


----------



## ac1983fan

My note of resignation:
I will no longer be head waiter.  I hope you understand.
*Drives in a ferarii to Beverly Hills, California*Yee-haw!


----------



## ƒish

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> My note of resignation:
> I will no longer be head waiter.  I hope you understand.
> *Drives in a ferarii to Beverly Hills, California*Yee-haw!


 ok... you didn't really waiter yourself anyway     

*slashes your pockets*

*takes back pay check*

ok, your free to go.     

and yeah... umm.. have fun driving?


----------



## Mino

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> My note of resignation:
> I will no longer be head waiter.  I hope you understand.
> *Drives in a ferarii to Beverly Hills, California*Yee-haw!


 Are you leaving TBT?


----------



## ƒish

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> AC1983FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My note of resignation:
> I will no longer be head waiter. I hope you understand.
> *Drives in a ferarii to Beverly Hills, California*Yee-haw!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you leaving TBT?
Click to expand...

 hmm... maybe he is....


----------



## Bastoise99

Have any red hot chili peppers?


----------



## Justin

Oh!    			   Yes we do!  

*zooms in the kitchen*

Ah here's a nice sea bass with a hot chilly peaper!!

*serves*


----------



## Triforce3force

May I be a waitress here?


----------



## Bastoise99

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Oh!    			   Yes we do!
> 
> *zooms in the kitchen*
> 
> Ah here's a nice sea bass with a hot chilly peaper!!
> 
> *serves*


 Is it a red hot chili pepper?


----------



## Justin

Not a red one but can make it red by puting food coloring over it. Would you like me to?


----------



## Bastoise99

Sure


----------



## Krool

K. rool walks in. "Where's my fish!" he yells


----------



## Krool

he looks around seeing no one around. "Huh?" he thinks leaving


----------



## ƒish

Krool said:
			
		

> he looks around seeing no one around. "Huh?" he thinks leaving


 you can talk like a human here you know     

*hands you a fish*


----------



## Triforce3force

Can I work here?


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Can I work here?


sure... what position would you like     

im not sure if Mino could add you in... since he like... went to alaska and all    			 but yeah, you can work here...     

oh, and head waiter is open too, seeing how ACFAN just resigned, if you want that job you can have it, or something else if you wish


----------



## Krool

K. Rool comes back. "Whoo! Your here! Bogey down!"  :jay:  K.Rool starts dancing.


----------



## Triforce3force

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I work here?
> 
> 
> 
> sure... what position would you like
> 
> im not sure if Mino could add you in... since he like... went to alaska and all    			 but yeah, you can work here...
> 
> oh, and head waiter is open too, seeing how ACFAN just resigned, if you want that job you can have it, or something else if you wish
Click to expand...

 head waiter would be great, but I'm a girl, so it'd have to be head waitress!    
^_^


----------



## Krool

-_-			  tsk tsk. I wouldn't mind having a head waitress in my home.


----------



## Justin

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Sure


 There you go! Enjoy! Come again soon!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

shh

im here on behalf of The bell tree rebels

i need 183 fishes

its not important why i need them

i would like them in a black box placed under the old oak tree

shh

start making them


----------



## Triforce3force

Krool said:
			
		

> -_-			  tsk tsk. I wouldn't mind having a head waitress in my home.


  :angry:  if you're saying what I think you're saying, then I'd have to hit you 
*smacks across the face*


----------



## Krool

oh that hurt. (K.rool msacks her back.)


----------



## Krool

((Sorry I ment smack))


----------



## Triforce3force

ugh...  I'm walking away before this gets out of hand.  *walks away*


----------



## ƒish

wow.... whats going on here...

Krool... this isn't like... an RP, RP... its a Cafe, you dont need to talk third person    			 just talk like a human     

and yeah... guys... dont abuse eachother here... or i'll have you thrown out.


*starts making pies fish*


----------



## Triforce3force

Anyway... I apologize. He made a rude comment about Head Waitresses.  Do I get to work here?


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Anyway... I apologize. He made a rude comment about Head Waitresses.  Do I get to work here?


 i saw what happened     

and yes, your employed... only problem is i cant edit the first post    			 so yeah, we will have to wait for Min


----------



## Bastoise99

I can edit it.


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I can edit it.


ok, thanks     

yeah, just change head waiter to head waitress at the bottom, and take ACfan off the list, and put Tri3Force there     

yeah, thats about it, thank you


----------



## Propaganda Man

*comes in as TAG* Can I work here?


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *comes in as TAG* Can I work here?


 uhh... im not sure if any positions are open... and why would it matter of you came in as TAG... you're still the same kid...

yeah, i guess you could fill in for bob while hes gone... but no


----------



## Bastoise99

All editing done


----------



## Propaganda Man

I was fired before..and bored so said somthiong stupid....

And don't worry, I got slapped too many times to do it to anyone. Bashing is more my stlye


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I was fired before..and bored so said somthiong stupid....
> 
> And don't worry, I got slapped too many times to do it to anyone. Bashing is more my stlye


 no bashing... violence is taking over this thread...

but yeah, until bob gets back, you get his spot.


----------



## ƒish

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> All editing done


 thank you     

yay.... now things look orderly... hopefully that will staple us til Min


----------



## Propaganda Man

Kind if kiddinig there    			 and *eats fish*


----------



## Triforce3force

Thanks!  *works on plate balancing ability with plastic dishes*


----------



## picklewarrior098

*walks in* hey guys.. i hungry... cani have sum dace???


----------



## Triforce3force

All right! *serves dace* Enjoy your meal!


----------



## picklewarrior098

YAY *eats dace in one bite yum! thanks!


----------



## ƒish

picklewarrior098 said:
			
		

> YAY *eats dace in one bite yum! thanks!


 yeh, pretty good eh?

*starts frying up Carp for Carp Days*

if anyone hasn't heard yet, Carp Days is comming! free Fried Carp on the house! (limit 5)

yes, in just a few days we will start carp days.


----------



## Triforce3force

WOO! Free carp is good!


----------



## Krool

Yay! Free fish! Join the TBTK and you'll get more fish!!!


----------



## Mino

Krool said:
			
		

> Yay! Free fish! Join the TBTK and you'll get more fish!!!


 *boots from cafe*

No advertising!

By the way, can I have a list of new employees that aren't on the first post?  Anyone?  I'd do it if I had time.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*walks in*
wow!! the place has gotten so dirty in 7 weeks!!!
*god-mode*
*cleans*
*no god-mode*
better, but...
*spitts on a table, then wipes with a cloth*
perfect.


----------



## Justin

Anyone want fish????


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*is starving from the 1000000 hour bus ride. atleast it was a cotch bus....*
<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*ME!!!!!!!*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Justin

I'll give you 3 red snapers. 3 bells please.  


That was snap!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'll give you 3 red snapers. 3 bells please.
> 
> 
> That was snap!


   
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man

:huh:


----------



## Justin

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you 3 red snapers. 3 bells please.
> 
> 
> That was snap!
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:
Click to expand...

 What's wrong? Do they taste bad?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> :huh:


   
:huh:


----------



## SysteMeltDown911

Hi! I decided to try this place! Umm.... May I have 4 Carps?


----------



## Triforce3force

All right!  *serves plate with four steaming hot carp*  Enjoy!


----------



## FreakyLime

Can i have a freshly made spiced Coelacanth? and add a water aswell


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

FreakyLime said:
			
		

> Can i have a freshly made spiced Coelacanth? and add a water aswell


 *serves with a gallon of water*
*pointing at H2O*: you might need it.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911

Thankyou,that was delicious!


----------



## WailmerBoy1023

Could I be a chef?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

WAILMERBOY1023 said:
			
		

> Could I be a chef?


 um... 
*runs*


----------



## WailmerBoy1023

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> WAILMERBOY1023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I be a chef?
> 
> 
> 
> um...
> *runs*
Click to expand...

   
:huh:


----------



## Justin

You'll will have to probuly have to wait till Pikmin042 is back.


----------



## ac1983fan

Justin125 said:
			
		

> You'll will have to probuly have to wait till Pikmin042 is back.


 You mean PikMino42.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll will have to probuly have to wait till Pikmin042 is back.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean PikMino42.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I heard he's called Mino.

Anyway, I'll be PMing him.


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> :huh:


 Spamming = won't float in my boat (ermies).


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Spamming = won't float in my boat (ermies).
Click to expand...

 he was responding to the same thing that I said ":huh:" to.


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Spamming = won't float in my boat (ermies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was responding to the same thing that I said ":huh:" to.
Click to expand...

 That includes you then, write something in your posts, like "what do you mean by that?".  Also, he really didn't have to just repeat what you said....


----------



## Mino

<big><big><big>Workers:</big>
Owners and Managers: Piranha2 and PikMino42
Head Waiteress: Triforce3force
Head Chef: UltraByte
Waiters: DaBobinator (word)
Chefs: Justin125, WailmerBoy1023
Head Janitor: TheBobinator


----------



## Justin

Yep.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Workers:</big>
> Owners and Managers: Piranha2 and PikMino42
> Head Waiteress: Triforce3force
> Head Chef: UltraByte
> Waiters: *DaBobinator (word)*
> Chefs: Justin125, WailmerBoy1023
> Head Janitor: TheBobinator


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>Workers:</big>
> Owners and Managers: Piranha2 and PikMino42
> Head Waiteress: Triforce3force
> Head Chef: UltraByte
> Waiters: *DaBobinator (word)*
> Chefs: Justin125, WailmerBoy1023
> Head Janitor: TheBobinator
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>Workers:</big>
> Owners and Managers: Piranha2 and PikMino42
> Head Waiteress: Triforce3force
> Head Chef: UltraByte
> Waiters: *DaBobinator (word)*
> Chefs: Justin125, WailmerBoy1023
> Head Janitor: TheBobinator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bastoise99

Could I get a coelecanth?


----------



## Mino

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Could I get a coelecanth?


 How do you like it?

Raw
Wriggling
Burnt

Take your pick.  :r


----------



## zimoshi

I'm gonna take a chance and try this place.
Ok,may i have 3 shrimp and 2 catfish?


----------



## ƒish

zimoshi said:
			
		

> I'm gonna take a chance and try this place.
> Ok,may i have 3 shrimp and 2 catfish?


 three shrimp    
:huh:			 

just 3    
:huh:			 

*hands you 40*


eat it   

   

and heres your catfish(i)


----------



## Propaganda Man

I will have some puffer fish


----------



## zimoshi

I better not have to pay for 40 shrimp!I didn't order these.


----------



## ƒish

zimoshi said:
			
		

> I better not have to pay for 40 shrimp!I didn't order these.


 heh, its on the house     

*hands bambam his puffer fish*

would you like to name it or just eat it?


----------



## Propaganda Man

both


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> both


 Which one do you want to do first?


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> both


 you sick twisted man...

how can you name something, then eat it?

how     
:'(


----------



## Mino

Listen up everyone!  Now that the Termina Cafe is back, it's up to use to grind it in to the dust!  So expect some contests and many other specials, including a new menu!


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Listen up everyone!  Now that the Termina Cafe is back, it's up to use to grind it in to the dust!  So expect some contests and many other specials, including a new menu!


 yes, our menu as of now, is a complete mess compared to the one everyone can be expecting in the next couple days/week it will be beautiful.

*acts all french*


----------



## Mino

D'you think maybe we should start on that?  I'll wait for some time you are on....

*catches fresh Dace*

Free Dace if you name it first.  :r


----------



## Sporge27

*Walks in, slaps Pikmin*
How dare youy even try to compete!

We'll see who is ground into dust!


----------



## Furry Sparks

Hi do i still work here? i forgot.....


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> D'you think maybe we should start on that?  I'll wait for some time you are on....
> 
> *catches fresh Dace*
> 
> Free Dace if you name it first.  :r


 yeah, lets get started on that >_>

@sporge-     

@Zeldafreak- yes, i beleive you still work here


----------



## Sporge27

yeah how long do you think it will be until Pikmin realizes I slapped him....

Oh and Zeldafreak come to work at Termina Cafe!

And while i'm here....Pikmin if you don't know I have a sig request at your store!


----------



## Mino

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *Walks in, slaps Pikmin*
> How dare youy even try to compete!
> 
> We'll see who is ground into dust!


 *dodges it*

You can't slap me in my own cafe!

*calls for Bouncer, AKA Bobinator*

Oh, and he can work where he wants, and the best place for him is here.  >=D


----------



## Mino

The new menu is up, but it will continue to be revised.


----------



## Furry Sparks

ok i think i was the fish catcher.... *goes fishing*


----------



## Sporge27

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Walks in, slaps Pikmin*
> How dare youy even try to compete!
> 
> We'll see who is ground into dust!
> 
> 
> 
> *dodges it*
> 
> You can't slap me in my own cafe!
> 
> *calls for Bouncer, AKA Bobinator*
> 
> Oh, and he can work where he wants, and the best place for him is here.  >=D
Click to expand...

 hey hey that is god mod!

and I will be here until the bouncer arrives...


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Walks in, slaps Pikmin*
> How dare youy even try to compete!
> 
> We'll see who is ground into dust!
> 
> 
> 
> *dodges it*
> 
> You can't slap me in my own cafe!
> 
> *calls for Bouncer, AKA Bobinator*
> 
> Oh, and he can work where he wants, and the best place for him is here.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey hey that is god mod!
> 
> and I will be here until the bouncer arrives...
Click to expand...

 *gasps*

   

a Sporge has entered the cafe     

*charges*

*throws puffer fish*

*gets side tracked and starts eating some shrimp*

ehh...


----------



## Triforce3force

*dips Shrimp into cocktail sauce*  YUM!  *carries off platter*


----------



## ƒish

oh, just so everyone knows, i just finished one of my beautiful banners >_>

yeah, it should be up soon... whenever mino finishes playing halo


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> oh, just so everyone knows, i just finished one of my beautiful banners >_>
> 
> yeah, it should be up soon... whenever mino finishes playing halo


 It's up.


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, just so everyone knows, i just finished one of my beautiful banners >_>
> 
> yeah, it should be up soon... whenever mino finishes playing halo
> 
> 
> 
> It's up.
Click to expand...

 ahh, yes...

i dont know about you guys, but i like it     

i learned new stuff making it aswell


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*arrives*
*starts to jump*
*stops*
*picks sporge up by nape of neck*
no slaping Mino!!!
*boot*

5 min later:
thud


----------



## Mino

Yay, Bob has three four jobs now.      

By the way, I've added the job openings to the main page.


----------



## Sporge27

*walks back in*

I have a complaint about the new menu you have and will sue unless the item with my name on it is taken off,
I am not afraid to use legal action!.......or this lovely mace that I found in some creepy castles trash...(mace as in big metal spikey thing on a chain and not pepper spray!) :evillaugh:


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *walks back in*
> 
> I have a complaint about the new menu you have and will sue unless the item with my name on it is taken off,
> I am not afraid to use legal action!.......or this lovely mace that I found in some creepy castles trash...(mace as in big metal spikey thing on a chain and not pepper spray!) :evillaugh:


 well, we will take it off the menu, once you stop breaking our windows, and spraying "sporge was here" with your full address.... everywhere. once that stops, we will probably take it off...

and by the way... your mace is icecream to my piran-- umm... >_> pie >_> >_> ...

so yeah... hi


----------



## Mino

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *walks back in*
> 
> I have a complaint about the new menu you have and will sue unless the item with my name on it is taken off,
> I am not afraid to use legal action!.......or this lovely mace that I found in some creepy castles trash...(mace as in big metal spikey thing on a chain and not pepper spray!) :evillaugh:


 Your name is not copyrighted or trademarked, and names can't be copyrighted or trademarked, either.    Don't make us sue for property damage and assault.   :angry:


----------



## Sporge27

Yes but it is false advertising because you can't slap me in cafe fish because I won't be here!

*runs off*


----------



## Mino

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Yes but it is false advertising because you can't slap me in cafe fish because I won't be here!
> 
> *runs off*


 Caf


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Yes but it is false advertising because you can't slap me in cafe fish because I won't be here!
> 
> *runs off*


 *grabs*
*pulls back in*
*SLAP!!!!*
*starts to jump*
*boot*
*stops jumping*
bye!!


----------



## Sporge27

I have gils, and it was a mistake pulling me back bob thanks to my handy dandy speargun!

*shoots bob with a spear*


----------



## Mino

NOOOO!!

*jumps in the way*

*pulls Coelacanth from belt*

*throws it at Sporge*

*dart hits Ceolacanth and falls*

*fish slaps Sporge in the face*

*Sporge gets thrown back out of restaurant*

And stay out!  

*puts up anti-sporge defences*  :evillaugh:


----------



## Bastoise99

*puts vodca in everyuthing*
*runs*


----------



## Propaganda Man

*walks in*

I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.


----------



## Mino

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> *puts vodca in everyuthing*
> *runs*


 There are Anti-Sporge defenses here!

*Vodka evaporates*

Since that Vodka was at Sporge's cafe, it now is gone!


:rofl:	

And Bastoise...     
:'(				 you were our best customer!


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.


 Can I see your card?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I have gils, and it was a mistake pulling me back bob thanks to my handy dandy speargun!
> 
> *shoots bob with a spear*


 *boot*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gils, and it was a mistake pulling me back bob thanks to my handy dandy speargun!
> 
> *shoots bob with a spear*
> 
> 
> 
> *boot*
Click to expand...

 Uhh, I already saved you from him.  :lol:


----------



## Propaganda Man

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
Click to expand...

 to read it you need 3 eyes....


----------



## Bastoise99

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *puts vodca in everyuthing*
> *runs*
> 
> 
> 
> There are Anti-Sporge defenses here!
> 
> *Vodka evaporates*
> 
> Since that Vodka was at Sporge's cafe, it now is gone!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> And Bastoise...     
:'(				 you were our best customer!
Click to expand...

 I loved coming here. But the drive to become a bar tender was too strong...I couldn't help it.


----------



## Sporge27

And if you didn't read my post in Termina please do, I apologize and wish to stop the fighting.


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> And if you didn't read my post in Termina please do, I apologize and wish to stop the fighting.


 bout bloody time...

i was about to ask for both these threads to be locked... it got out of hand, we all forgot about our purposes...

to serve food, not kill eachother... this is a Cafe RP, not a War RP...

so yeah, lets both just stay in business...


by the way, if you want to be a bartender here, you may do that too Bastoise


----------



## Sporge27

Watch it Piranha, don't go stealing my staff now.


----------



## Bulerias

Woah guys, the fighting has to stop.


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Watch it Piranha, don't go stealing my staff now.


ehh... you stole my best customer... its a fair trade.

not like Bastoise is up for auction or anything... (atleast i hope he isn't >_>)


----------



## Sporge27

Quick!! Edit your post before Bastoise sees it or he will get ideas!


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Quick!! Edit your post before Bastoise sees it or he will get ideas!


 0_o like what?

sell himself?

i dunno.. the self sale market has been down recently...

he'd probably make like a quarter or something...

yeah, like i said, its been down recently... and all of the above is complete bull crap (not to be confused with bulerias... >_>)


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick!! Edit your post before Bastoise sees it or he will get ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o like what?
> 
> sell himself?
> 
> i dunno.. the self sale market has been down recently...
> 
> he'd probably make like a quarter or something...
> 
> yeah, like i said, its been down recently... and all of the above is complete bull crap (not to be confused with bulerias... >_>)
Click to expand...

 That was mean!  He's worth at least 50 cents!  >=D

Anyways, we won't have anyone selling their body to the night in this cafe!


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
Click to expand...

 I have three....







Now let's see that card.  >=D


----------



## Propaganda Man

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see that card.  >=D
Click to expand...

woops I sneezed when I said that. I ment E eyse


----------



## Bastoise99

I feel so wanted...

50 Cents? I'm definetly worth a $1


----------



## ƒish

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I feel so wanted...
> 
> 50 Cents? I'm definetly worth a $1


 50$ >

lets bid for Bastoise!   
^_^


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see that card.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woops I sneezed when I said that. I ment E eyse
Click to expand...

 Got those, too.  :lol:


----------



## Propaganda Man

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see that card.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woops I sneezed when I said that. I ment E eyse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got those, too.  :lol:
Click to expand...

 gah my bad you need B3 like that...sorry keep sneezing.....


































look just give me food, I don't need a badge. Its free anyways


----------



## Bastoise99

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so wanted...
> 
> 50 Cents? I'm definetly worth a $1
> 
> 
> 
> 50$ >
> 
> lets bid for Bastoise!   
^_^
Click to expand...

 Fine! Let there be a bet!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Woah guys, the fighting has to stop.


    			 your sig is to big!!



@bast: you can work at both places, I did. unfortunalty, I was forced to boot sporge on acount of my being a bouncer.


----------



## Bastoise99

Me nono...

my heart is split in two!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see that card.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woops I sneezed when I said that. I ment E eyse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got those, too.  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gah my bad you need B3 like that...sorry keep sneezing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look just give me food, I don't need a badge. Its free anyways
Click to expand...

 Alright, I'm the owner of this shop, and unless you have a two-eyed, three-eyed or E-eyed version, I won't allow you in.  >=D


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woah guys, the fighting has to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> your sig is to big!!
> 
> 
> 
> @bast: you can work at both places, I did. unfortunalty, I was forced to boot sporge on acount of my being a bouncer.
Click to expand...

 It was the right decision.  :yes:


----------



## Propaganda Man

I am in


----------



## Mino

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks in*
> 
> I am a food critic for the New York times....(maybe I shouldn't have said that) feed me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I see your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to read it you need 3 eyes....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have three....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see that card.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> woops I sneezed when I said that. I ment E eyse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got those, too.  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gah my bad you need B3 like that...sorry keep sneezing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look just give me food, I don't need a badge. Its free anyways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, I'm the owner of this shop, and unless you have a two-eyed, three-eyed or E-eyed version, I won't allow you in.  >=D
Click to expand...

 Of course, if you do get food without your press card, you can't critique it.


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I am in


 Well, I won't allow you near the tables!


----------



## Propaganda Man

fine >_>

________________
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|          
|/////////////////////|                     
|/////////////////////|
|///////press////////|
|/////////////////////|
|///////card/////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
________________
happy >_>


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> fine >_>
> 
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> happy >_>


 OK, works for me.


----------



## Propaganda Man

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine >_>
> 
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> happy >_>
> 
> 
> 
> OK, works for me.
Click to expand...

 good


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fine >_>
> 
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> happy >_>
> 
> 
> 
> OK, works for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good
Click to expand...

 *hands you appetisers*

hope you like them...

n'stuff


----------



## Mino

Wait a minute!

*grabs card*

Yours looks like this:
________________
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
|///////press////////|
|/////////////////////|
|///////card/////////|
|/////////////////////|
|/////////////////////|
________________

A real one looks like this:






>=D

*takes food*

You'll have to pay imaginary money for this food, bud.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

BamBam has a big sig, and a fake press card, so he gets:


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> BamBam has a big sig, and a fake press card, so he gets:


 >=D

Now to get food you have to be a customer and pay for it.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Mino

In case none of you have realized, we are the largest thread currently at TBT, that is, at least that normal members can see (I am a normal member, by the way, I'm not suggesting anything.  )


----------



## Propaganda Man

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!
> 
> *grabs card*
> 
> Yours looks like this:
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> 
> A real one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >=D
> 
> *takes food*
> 
> You'll have to pay imaginary money for this food, bud.


 no the that one is fake.


----------



## ƒish

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> *grabs card*
> 
> Yours looks like this:
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> 
> A real one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >=D
> 
> *takes food*
> 
> You'll have to pay imaginary money for this food, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> no the that one is fake.
Click to expand...

     

two imposters now...

but which one is the real bambam...

or should i call you.... "Sid Amsterdam"


----------



## Mino

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> *grabs card*
> 
> Yours looks like this:
> ________________
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////press////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |///////card/////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> |/////////////////////|
> ________________
> 
> A real one looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >=D
> 
> *takes food*
> 
> You'll have to pay imaginary money for this food, bud.
> 
> 
> 
> no the that one is fake.
Click to expand...

 No, it's real (probably not).  >=D


----------



## ƒish

did i neglect to mention that there will be a big map later on?

because there will be... its going to be probably the coolest thing anyone has ever seen... remember the camp hyrule map? well, heres a round 2 for us all...

also, im thinking of making an RP that will fit hand in hand with Cafe


----------



## Pie_Or_Die

i request

THAT MINO CHECK AIM


----------



## Mino

Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> i request
> 
> THAT MINO CHECK AIM


 OK.      

Anyways, we've got spots open for employment!  Check the first page!

Oh, and all staff, PM me now.  >=D


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i request
> 
> THAT MINO CHECK AIM
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Anyways, we've got spots open for employment!  Check the first page!
> 
> Oh, and all staff, PM me now.  >=D
Click to expand...

 holy carp     

well everyone, its time for a


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

#2


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pie_Or_Die said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i request
> 
> THAT MINO CHECK AIM
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> Anyways, we've got spots open for employment!  Check the first page!
> 
> Oh, and all staff, PM me now.  >=D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> holy carp
> 
> well everyone, its time for a
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

It has come to my attention that nearly everyone who worked here has left.  <_<  Except for TheBobinator.  He actually PMed me when I requested it, so he got 1K bells.

Now to all you people who "work" here, you just missed a secret chance to get 1K Bells.  Now, by not looking in this thread, you've blown it.  >__>

See?  This means that you should start posting here again.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*post*


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *post*


 ....

Thanks.  :lol:

Alright this means business, this place has fallen under the cloud of inactivity.  That is not acceptable.      

We need to get more workers!


----------



## ƒish

Everyone, now that Mino is gone... it seems im in charge... even though i was before     

so yeah, i hope people will start comming back... we are getting a map soon, as soon as mino finishes it...

what can we say... java is hard


----------



## MGMT

can i be mermaid even tho im a man?


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> can i be mermaid even tho im a man?


 maybe...

i cant exactly edit the first post, but as of now, you are the official, mermaid     

your duty's with this position...

talk to people at the cafe... dont scare the crap out of them, just have a nice chat or something    			 (not 6 posts in a row, i may add ) 
you also have to take pictures with them...     

and, for doing it, you get free Icecream every Tuesday     

unless you'd rather be a


----------



## MGMT

no thanks ill be mermaid lol and how do i take pics with them?


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> no thanks ill be mermaid lol and how do i take pics with them?


 i dunno... imaginary... or post a picture of a mermaid or something. (appropriate >_<)


----------



## MGMT

o ok thats wut i thought


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> o ok thats wut i thought


 cool, now we just need our customers back... only problem, is the good ol' termina cafe seems to have taken them... this is getting very annoying... seeing how much work has gone into this place... i spent 3 hours on the banner alone : \

and i cant even start about Mino's work here... he basicly did everything...


in other news...

peoples pets are still out back, i think im going to go out there     

*runs out back*

*plays with Henward*


----------



## MGMT

plays with wet cat i think i must have sprayed this cat already


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> plays with wet cat i think i must have sprayed this cat already


 heh, if you want, you can name it n'stuff, then i can put it outback when you are done playing

*stares at first page for more info*


----------



## MGMT

COOL il name it White SOX ( as in the chicago white sox)


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> COOL il name it White SOX ( as in the chicago white sox)


 alright, its in     

sure you dont have a pic?

(90x90 limit )


----------



## MGMT

nope cant find1


----------



## MGMT

srry im a employee at both cafes but we need more people to come here fish has worked hard cmon termina we were here first (no affence i still wana work at termina 2)


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Everyone, now that Mino is gone... it seems im in charge... even though i was before
> 
> so yeah, i hope people will start comming back... we are getting a map soon, as soon as mino finishes it...
> 
> what can we say... java is hard


 What?  o__O  What does Java have to do with this?

And I never said I'd be making a map.  >__<  I was making a menu, but I figured it was impractical.


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> srry im a employee at both cafes but we need more people to come here fish has worked hard cmon termina we were here first (no affence i still wana work at termina 2)


 Termina Cafe was here a while ago, but it was locked a bunch of times and was deleted with the Spam Site, then locked again.


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone, now that Mino is gone... it seems im in charge... even though i was before
> 
> so yeah, i hope people will start comming back... we are getting a map soon, as soon as mino finishes it...
> 
> what can we say... java is hard
> 
> 
> 
> What?  o__O  What does Java have to do with this?
> 
> And I never said I'd be making a map.  >__<  I was making a menu, but I figured it was impractical.
Click to expand...

 

i thought you were making the map...

hmm... this explains why we dont have one >_>

well, guess i'll make it... or attempt to.


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone, now that Mino is gone... it seems im in charge... even though i was before
> 
> so yeah, i hope people will start comming back... we are getting a map soon, as soon as mino finishes it...
> 
> what can we say... java is hard
> 
> 
> 
> What?  o__O  What does Java have to do with this?
> 
> And I never said I'd be making a map.  >__<  I was making a menu, but I figured it was impractical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were making the map...
> 
> hmm... this explains why we dont have one >_>
> 
> well, guess i'll make it... or attempt to.
Click to expand...

Well, I suppose I could take a crack at Flash sometime.  >__>

I mean, I've always wanted to....


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone, now that Mino is gone... it seems im in charge... even though i was before
> 
> so yeah, i hope people will start comming back... we are getting a map soon, as soon as mino finishes it...
> 
> what can we say... java is hard
> 
> 
> 
> What?  o__O  What does Java have to do with this?
> 
> And I never said I'd be making a map.  >__<  I was making a menu, but I figured it was impractical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were making the map...
> 
> hmm... this explains why we dont have one >_>
> 
> well, guess i'll make it... or attempt to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I suppose I could take a crack at Flash sometime.  >__>
> 
> I mean, I've always wanted to....
Click to expand...

 ok, we will both make one, then chose the one thats best     

how's that sound?


----------



## MGMT

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry im a employee at both cafes but we need more people to come here fish has worked hard cmon termina we were here first (no affence i still wana work at termina 2)
> 
> 
> 
> Termina Cafe was here a while ago, but it was locked a bunch of times and was deleted with the Spam Site, then locked again.
Click to expand...

 oo i didnt no i thought it was here first cuz he have more posts


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srry im a employee at both cafes but we need more people to come here fish has worked hard cmon termina we were here first (no affence i still wana work at termina 2)
> 
> 
> 
> Termina Cafe was here a while ago, but it was locked a bunch of times and was deleted with the Spam Site, then locked again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oo i didnt no i thought it was here first cuz he have more posts
Click to expand...

 his was here first... it was the first cafe here, which made it boom with activity by default... we came a little later, and we lived after sporges got deleted twice , Bambam made one the same day, it flopped shortly after opening.

>_> <_.< ours is better , or will be, once we finish the plan     

wow... history is weird


----------



## MGMT

when we get a 100 we should throught a party ill be getting alot of free food with all the greetings


----------



## Mino

Yeah, definetly, but we need people to come back here!


----------



## ƒish

my goal at the moment, is to be the first thread with 100 pages, that isn't spam.

and 100 pages in time for our first birthday.   
^_^			

that'd seriously be perfect timing... 100 pages... 1 year, 1 party. it all fits   
^_^


----------



## Mino

There's already a chat thread on the secret places that has over 100 pages.     			  But, it is all spam.


----------



## Sporge27

You'll never beat termina!!
I now have a chain in two other forums!!!
and the original was at 60 something.... then that was movewd to spam, then that board was deleted...., so I started a new one which is on page 2 and at 9 pages and now my latest and greatest is at 17 so we are close to 100 pages 

MWUHAHAHAHAAHAHA
my history is so complex not even I know it all!
Well and of course an Nsider branch will open when I can edit posts!


----------



## Mino

Uhh, we'd rather not open on other forums, considering we're not running around trying to brag about something that isn't even real.

Just stop being a moron, please.


----------



## Sporge27

i was just filling you in on the history of my thread,
I can sense when you type about it after all and come running.
but I see how it is, *poof*(is gone) h43r:


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> i was just filling you in on the history of my thread,
> I can sense when you type about it after all and come running.
> but I see how it is, *poof*(is gone) h43r:


 yes, we know the history... dont forget, we were big time members there, to start with...

but you cannot forget we are here too, we have a place aswell... quit prancing around like you own the board... im really getting tired of it.


----------



## Justin

This is becoming a flame war. I think both cafes need to be locked.


----------



## Sporge27

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just filling you in on the history of my thread,
> I can sense when you type about it after all and come running.
> but I see how it is, *poof*(is gone) h43r:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know the history... dont forget, we were big time members there, to start with...
> 
> but you cannot forget we are here too, we have a place aswell... quit prancing around like you own the board... im really getting tired of it.
Click to expand...

 Hey I hardly stop in here.  
I just happened to check today.


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> This is becoming a flame war. I think both cafes need to be locked.


 to most people, anything is a flame... really, im not flaming, im telling him how it is... hes prancing around pretending to own the place.

he needs to know, before everyone here explodes at him, im basicly doing the kid a favor.


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was just filling you in on the history of my thread,
> I can sense when you type about it after all and come running.
> but I see how it is, *poof*(is gone) h43r:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we know the history... dont forget, we were big time members there, to start with...
> 
> but you cannot forget we are here too, we have a place aswell... quit prancing around like you own the board... im really getting tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I hardly stop in here.
> I just happened to check today.
Click to expand...

 thats nice. 

im telling it like it is, really, you've been making me angry over the past few weeks, i've been mad at alot of people... you prolly did one thing i didn't like to see, then it shoved all this other stuff in to focus...

guess it was fate, sorry it may have to end this way.


----------



## Justin

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is becoming a flame war. I think both cafes need to be locked.
> 
> 
> 
> to most people, anything is a flame... really, im not flaming, im telling him how it is... hes prancing around pretending to own the place.
> 
> he needs to know, before everyone here explodes at him, im basicly doing the kid a favor.
Click to expand...

 if you say so. And I work for both.


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is becoming a flame war. I think both cafes need to be locked.
> 
> 
> 
> to most people, anything is a flame... really, im not flaming, im telling him how it is... hes prancing around pretending to own the place.
> 
> he needs to know, before everyone here explodes at him, im basicly doing the kid a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you say so. And I work for both.
Click to expand...

 dont worry, i wont let this get out of hand... i know what im doing, im doing what must be done... saying what must be said.


----------



## Justin

I'll have a red snapper!


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'll have a red snapper!


 *dumps alcohol all over a red snapper*

*lights*

*lets it burn off*

*puts spices on it*

*hands it to Justin*

enjoy


----------



## Justin

Oh and I'll have water with it.


----------



## ƒish

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Oh and I'll have water with it.


 okey     

*charges out back on a giant carp*

*scoops water out of a deep well*

*serves with lemon*

enjoy ^_>

i wish our waiters would show up once in awhile... not to mention the chef's...


----------



## Justin

I'm a chef and I show up.


----------



## Mino

*grabs water out of Justin's hand*

*gives it back to him*

Who says I don't do any work?


----------



## MGMT

can i have a slap at sporge its the only thing on the menu that costs butin


----------



## Mino

Sure, in fact, you can drop-kick him.


----------



## MGMT

YAY *drop kicks sporge* Says " That was for nothing i just felt like doing that


----------



## Mino

I drop-kicked Bastoise, and it was what led to it getting locked for the first time.  :lol:  Oops....


----------



## Mino

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> I drop-kicked Bastoise, and it was what led to it getting locked for the first time.  :lol:  Oops....


 Or was it Bob?  >__>


----------



## MGMT

lol


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drop-kicked Bastoise, and it was what led to it getting locked for the first time. :lol: Oops....
> 
> 
> 
> Or was it Bob?  >__>
Click to expand...

 no, it was you. I just got blamed because I was still there cleaning up when th mods showed. guild by asociation. man, I rember the big mess monsters, and spo much other stuff!! those were the good old days...


----------



## Furry Sparks

hey if i still work here i'll be here more! (i keep forgeting about Caf


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> hey if i still work here i'll be here more! (i keep forgeting about Caf


----------



## Mino

I'll have to find a picture of Egnorth.  ^__^


----------



## Furry Sparks

we are running out of fish!
*graps fishing net*
*runs to pond*
*dives in pond*
*comes up with full net*
lets see what did i catch.....  
 
:blink:			 there are sea bass in here! OH NO THEY ARE INVADING!!!!!
RUN IN CIRCLES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force

DAH! There are sea bass! They are evil!  *holds up Red Snapper* yay! I caught something good!


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> we are running out of fish!
> *graps fishing net*
> *runs to pond*
> *dives in pond*
> *comes up with full net*
> lets see what did i catch.....
> :b]
> get a hold urself *smacks him* * throws the fish back


----------



## MGMT

he fish ca u make a small sig that will still fit on my sig with my current sig that says 

"cafe fish" im only posting it here so all of us can use it cuz they see if its here


----------



## Mino

Gah!  Sea Bass!

*gets shotty*

Run!


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> he fish ca u make a small sig that will still fit on my sig with my current sig that says
> 
> "cafe fish" im only posting it here so all of us can use it cuz they see if its here


 ok, i'll get to it, thats a good idea   
^_^			

but, in the mean time...


*starts hitting Sea Bass with Mr. Saturn*


----------



## UltraByte

=O This spammy topic is STILL alive?


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> =O This spammy topic is STILL alive?


 alive and well, with 63% less spam, seriously, we arent as spammy as termina... we're more, person oriented.     
fancy a fish?


_________________________________________________


in other news, i've finished the addon







^^

thats the Under-Addon, if anyone's interested... OHE i'm looking at you


----------



## MGMT

nice


----------



## Furry Sparks

uhhh heres a tip, press enter in between your sig and the addon


----------



## MGMT

i was thinking of that    
^_^


----------



## Mino

Hmm, it looks great, Fish.     			  Unfortunately, I'd have to give up my current sig.      

Uhh, here's the code for it:



		Code:
	

[URL=http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/index.php?showtopic=1314][IMG]http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9677/uaddcafefish7vl.png[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Furry Sparks

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Hmm, it looks great, Fish.  Unfortunately, I'd have to give up my current sig.
> 
> Uhh, here's the code for it:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/index.php?showtopic=1314&st=720][IMG]http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9677/uaddcafefish7vl.png[/IMG][/URL]


but that takes them to page 73     



		Code:
	

[URL=http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree/index.php?showtopic=1314&st][IMG]http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/9677/uaddcafefish7vl.png[/IMG][/URL]

takes them to page 1


----------



## Mino

My mistake.  *edits it*


----------



## MGMT

lol ok


----------



## MGMT

bye cafe fish im leaving tbt


----------



## UltraByte

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =O This spammy topic is STILL alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 63% less spam
Click to expand...

 <__<; Um... This is still total spam in my book.


----------



## Mino

Uhh, that's great that you've stated your opinion, but we'd like to keep things Caf


----------



## ƒish

UltraByte said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =O This spammy topic is STILL alive?
> 
> 
> 
> 63% less spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <__<; Um... This is still total spam in my book.
Click to expand...

 how, i'd really like to fix that     

if you mean the seabass attack, that was just a joke really, something to keep this more fun than pretending to drink     


@OHE- i dont see a point to your leaving, i dont hate you, and i know a few others who done either.... but whatever, its your choice.


----------



## MGMT

keyword "few"


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> keyword "few"


 yes, and there are only a "few" of us here... really, i think like 2 people may not like you all that much, i remember i was irritated at you, because you'd double-Quad post, now you're getting better at that, im sure others are beginning ot see you change... soon everyone will like you...

there are people here who dont like me much, i just ignore them.


----------



## Zero_13

Give me Seaweed Grog.
and I might take one of those slaps of sporge. lol.


----------



## Mino

I'm gonna have to see some ID.


----------



## Zero_13

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to see some ID.


 lol. wait a sec...

*look for ID*

*gives you ID* 

there you go.


----------



## Mino

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to see some ID.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. wait a sec...
> 
> *look for ID*
> 
> *gives you ID*
> 
> there you go.
Click to expand...

 This says you are 14, but you need to be 55 to drink alkee-hol in this cafe.  >=D  You'll have to choose a different item or face...

7H3 63N3V4 F0N7Z0RZ

:evillaugh:

Hmm, the slaps at Sporge are popular.


----------



## MGMT

im only going away for awhile im just irritated because i think that i dont think that if sum1 hates me i dont belong there cuz they were probably here first


----------



## Furry Sparks

wH475 50 c00| 4B0U7 7h15 F0N7?
any way....
and OHE i didn't unstand your post...


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> wH475 50 c00| 4B0U7 7h15 F0N7?
> any way....
> and OHE i didn't unstand your post...


 he's leaving for a bit because he thinks people hate him... someone may, i know i dont...

*makes more maps*


----------



## MGMT

not cuz i think cuz i no and that person was here first and i wont point fingers because im not a taddle tale


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> not cuz i think cuz i no and that person was here first and i wont point fingers because im not a taddle tale


 but i want to know     


is it System


----------



## MGMT

uhh howd u no   <_<


----------



## SysteMeltDown911

XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD



ANYWAY....can i have an order of fried fish? ALSo, i wolud like to apply as waitor


----------



## ƒish

SysteMeltDown911 said:
			
		

> XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD XD
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAY....can i have an order of fried fish? ALSo, i wolud like to apply as waitor


 yes, and yes     

*hands you a fried fish*


and yeah, if anyones wondering, we have a drive thru service, you have to have MSN Messenger though     

how it works:

well, you Instant Message me, and i hand you your fake food.... yay.


----------



## MGMT

why am i not mermaid was i fired?


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> why am i not mermaid was i fired?


 no, you weren't fired... mino just forgot to add you     

now that you mention it you havent been doing your job     

be all mermaidy    
:wub:


----------



## MGMT

or right "welcome to cafe fish"


----------



## Mino

The new sta


----------



## Mino

Oh, and here's a picture of my


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Oh, and here's a picture of my


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

oh, and this is Jim:


----------



## MGMT

and this is my cat white sox
http://www.luckymojo.com/catwalk2.gif


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> and this is my cat white sox
> http://www.luckymojo.com/catwalk2.gif


oh, thats too big... it needs to be like 90x90... or so, its lenient, but not _that_ lenient.

if you can shave it down i'll add it  :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks

why don't i have a pet? *runs off to google to search for a pet*


----------



## MGMT

white sox


----------



## Mino

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> why don't i have a pet? *runs off to google to search for a pet*


 You have to buy one at our store.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*puts Jim on a zip line*


----------



## Harvestmoon

I want to be a waiter


----------



## ƒish

Harvestmoon said:
			
		

> I want to be a waiter


 alright, you get the job...

be sure to check up regularly... n'stuff     

@OHE- that will work     

@Bob-


----------



## MGMT

welcome to cafe fish


----------



## ƒish

guys... henward evolved... err... we could call it that... but then we would look like pokemon...

uhh... lets say, she turned into a prettier fish     

old:





and, please meet our new model...

new:




^^Sexier

yay   
^_^			

anyway, yeah, dont forget everyone, tuesdays are T-Shirt Tuesdays, thats where we all wear weird T-Shirts


----------



## Mino

Heh.      

I added you as a waiter HM.      

There are no more open positions for Waiters, now.  Until we lay some inactive people off, that is.


----------



## Triforce3force

*gasps* I'm not THAT inactive!  Please let me keep my job!      
:'(


----------



## Mino

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *gasps* I'm not THAT inactive!  Please let me keep my job!      
:'(


 I never said you were.      

It's odd that I posted that a few seconds before you signed on.


----------



## Triforce3force

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gasps* I'm not THAT inactive! Please let me keep my job!     
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you were.
> 
> It's odd that I posted that a few seconds before you signed on.
Click to expand...

 yep.  Sorry, I just like my job, though I seem to come on at off times.


----------



## Harvestmoon

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Harvestmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to be a waiter
> 
> 
> 
> alright, you get the job...
> 
> be sure to check up regularly... n'stuff
> 
> @OHE- that will work
> 
> @Bob-
Click to expand...

 Thanks!


----------



## shadow

ill take a job....as a belly dancer! :jay: 
(seriously... ill take any job    
:'(				 ...)


----------



## Mino

shadow said:
			
		

> ill take a job....as a belly dancer! :jay:
> (seriously... ill take any job    
:'(				 ...)


 Look on the first page for the open positions.


----------



## shadow

chef for me pl0x?


----------



## Mino

shadow said:
			
		

> chef for me pl0x?


 You get the job.      

The only jobs left are one Fisher(wo)man and two Janitor positions!

Alright, people, start ordering!  We're fully staffed to serve food!


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chef for me pl0x?
> 
> 
> 
> You get the job.
> 
> The only jobs left are one Fisher(wo)man and two Janitor positions!
> 
> Alright, people, start ordering!  We're fully staffed to serve food!
Click to expand...

 this calls for a party!

*plays cool music* (311)

*starts dancing*
 :jay:


----------



## Mino

Yep, we haven't gotten an order in ages....


----------



## Furry Sparks

yeah we need more people to come here....
*fishes*
*catches colecath*
*spells it wrong*     
:lol:
*runs around with a fish that says eat at Caf


----------



## Mino

I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities.  <__<  >__>

I think he was kidding.  >__>  He was playing the SIMS at the time.


----------



## Furry Sparks

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities.  <__<  >__>
> 
> I think he was kidding.  >__>  He was playing the SIMS at the time.


 he might have ment his house in the sims.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

come on, people! we need more janitors!!



*party*

 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities. <__< >__>
> 
> I think he was kidding. >__> He was playing the SIMS at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> he might have ment his house in the sims.
Click to expand...

 lol i was about to say and ill have a chocala cola


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities. <__< >__>
> 
> I think he was kidding. >__> He was playing the SIMS at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> he might have ment his house in the sims.
Click to expand...

 both are true...

wait, one is true...

yeah, my house on the sims caught on fire... then i learned how to cook     

yeah, i was kidding about my real house, there was a fire though... it was 2-3 miles from my house though


----------



## Furry Sparks

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities. <__< >__>
> 
> I think he was kidding. >__> He was playing the SIMS at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> he might have ment his house in the sims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both are true...
> 
> wait, one is true...
> 
> yeah, my house on the sims caught on fire... then i learned how to cook
> 
> yeah, i was kidding about my real house, there was a fire though... it was 2-3 miles from my house though
Click to expand...

 Yeah...  <__<  I was trying to spread rumours, jerk.


----------



## Mino

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Fish's house caught fire, so we might not be seeing him for a few days/weeks/months/years/eternities. <__< >__>
> 
> I think he was kidding. >__> He was playing the SIMS at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> he might have ment his house in the sims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> both are true...
> 
> wait, one is true...
> 
> yeah, my house on the sims caught on fire... then i learned how to cook
> 
> yeah, i was kidding about my real house, there was a fire though... it was 2-3 miles from my house though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> i love the sims. Once i got santa to come, he gave my fireworks, i used them outside and    			 they landed on my person and he caught on fire  >_<
Click to expand...

I remember I had just finished my house and my guy was making breakfast on the 6th day when the stove caught fire.  I had put the phone next to the stove, so he couldn't call the fire department!  So he was there screaming and burning for like two minutes before both the Fireman and the Grim Reaper came in at the same time and had a fight over my guy, one hacking at my guy and the other dousing him with water.  Death won, and all my hard work ended in nothing.  >__>

80th page.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*posts on the 80th page*




*orders a choco latte, size: grande*


----------



## MGMT

HELLO I WANTED A CHOCOLA COLA!
and welcome to cafe fish bob


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> HELLO I WANTED A CHOCOLA COLA!
> and welcome to cafe fish bob


 *breaks something*

*pours*

*hands to OHE*

there you go, enjoy     

*marr...*

: O

*watches henward drink the rest of the vat*

uhh... i think i need to order some more...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*feeds Jim a shark*


he likes those...


----------



## Triforce3force

*serves glass of foaming Chuckola  Cola*  *fixes broken items*


----------



## Furry Sparks

uhhh can you fix the fishing rods >.< yeah some with the extras. uhhhhh.... it wasn't that many! i only broke 10 and lost 10!!


----------



## ƒish

*grabs fishing rod*

*grabs henward*

*goes fishing out back*




20 minutes later....


*drops a HUGE pig on the table*

i dont know how henward caught this... but i think its time for a feast!


Free Bacon all around!


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> HELLO I WANTED A CHOCOLA COLA!
> and welcome to cafe fish bob


 Bob is actually one of our oldest staff members.


----------



## MGMT

GRR WHERES MY CHOCOLA COLA


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> GRR WHERES MY CHOCOLA COLA


uhhhhh here it is! <small><small>i'm not a certified chef but...</small></small>


----------



## MGMT

HEY  ITS POISEN ere u have *gives to bul* hehehe


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> HEY  ITS POISEN ere u have *gives to bul* hehehe


    			 thats not nice     			 i didn't put the posin in it... maybe it was YOU!!!


----------



## MGMT

ok then *grebs from bul* *gives to zelda*


----------



## Furry Sparks

ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!! *grabs the sharp pointy fish with the hard to spell name*
i'll smack you with it!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO I WANTED A CHOCOLA COLA!
> and welcome to cafe fish bob
> 
> 
> 
> Bob is actually one of our oldest staff members.
Click to expand...

 *walks in using a cane and munching bacon*


Pirates arrrrr cool!!


----------



## Triforce3force

I may be a waitress, but I have cooking skills!  *filets a trout*


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!! *grabs the sharp pointy fish with the hard to spell name*
> i'll smack you with it!


 puny fish *takes excalibur*


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!! *grabs the sharp pointy fish with the hard to spell name*
> i'll smack you with it!
> 
> 
> 
> puny fish *takes excalibur*
Click to expand...

 uhhh 
*grabbs sword fish*
*runs*


----------



## MGMT

hehehe that showed him


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> hehehe that showed him


     

dueling in the middle of a cafe     

no, all duels must take place out back, that way bob wont have much to clean up... and the health inspector (also bob) wont look down on us.


----------



## MGMT

alright


----------



## Furry Sparks

<_< i would have won


----------



## Triforce3force

no complaining.  Listen to the manager!  *takes out rapier*  Got it?


----------



## ƒish

alright, a fight it is!

*becomes an announcer*

In the Blue Corner!

its the thing so bad, even satan himself wouldn't touch him!

OHE!!!!

and in the Red Corner!!!!

its Zelda Freak!

round one!

FIGHT!

Henward: Marr...


----------



## Triforce3force

I'll be the announcer! *rings bell*


----------



## Furry Sparks

*grabbs fishing pole* Haha! this has an exta sharp hook  :evillaugh:


----------



## Mino

Free Fishcorn all around!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Um, actualy, I do believe tha I am the expert duelest here... I have been in many... boy, those were the days... Anyoune here old enough to rember my dueling days? 

we realy must make a duel thread in the spam board...


*pulls out leather glove*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

occording to the front page, I am not the health inspecter...


also, can I have the job: duelest extrodinare?


----------



## Mino

Oh, right, Bam is the health inspector.      

And no.      

You can make a thread for dueling in the spam board, that's if it's spammy.  If it's not, Wishing Well would be fine with me.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

it is mostly going to be spam, so YOU should put it in the spam board...







*slap*


----------



## Mino

*slaps back*

Make it yourself, I'm just making sure things stay rule-following.  <_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ummm... hay, someone with les jobs then me, make the dule thread.



dont make me go on strike!


----------



## MGMT

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *grabbs fishing pole* Haha! this has an exta sharp hook  :evillaugh:


 Dont make me take out exclaibur or the masters sword *glares at swords* *then glares at my evil neighbor that runs around biting people* or my neighbor :evillaugh:


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabbs fishing pole* Haha! this has an exta sharp hook :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make me take out exclaibur or the masters sword *glares at swords* *then glares at my evil neighbor that runs around biting people* or my neighbor :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

 It's the Master Sword. :angry:


----------



## MGMT

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabbs fishing pole* Haha! this has an exta sharp hook :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont make me take out exclaibur or the masters sword *glares at swords* *then glares at my evil neighbor that runs around biting people* or my neighbor :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the Master Sword. :angry:
Click to expand...

 typo srry but dont make me take it out or else   :evillaugh:


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabbs fishing pole* Haha! this has an exta sharp hook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MGMT

*transforms into nothing* hahaha u cant see me now i shall take out exclaibur and slice you *takes out plastic transparent spoon* *starts stabing zelda while saying "bother bother repeatily"


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *transforms into nothing* hahaha u cant see me now i shall take out exclaibur and slice you *takes out plastic transparent spoon* *starts stabing zelda while saying "bother bother repeatily"


 *starts to bounce*
*takes out mop*


WHAK!!


----------



## ƒish

ok guys... i made Dueling pits for us all to semi-kill eachother in : )

they are located in the Wishing well, and Dump... so we can have normal, and abnormal fighting     

dont forget, you can use your pets to fight aswell... im training henward to use a mace as we speak... and its not going too well...     

have fun, and dont die


----------



## Furry Sparks

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> *transforms into nothing* hahaha u cant see me now i shall take out exclaibur and slice you *takes out plastic transparent spoon* *starts stabing zelda while saying "bother bother repeatily"


  :lol: i saw that.


----------



## MGMT

White Soxs there on to us *runs into a wall*


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> White Soxs there on to us *runs into a wall*


 alright you two... you're taking this in the Duel Pit     

*runs to off topic*


----------



## MGMT

yes white sox its time to show off your magical paws that can cast elemental powers i taught him in the way of the mage hes only a beginner mage and hes skilled in the art of catjitsu (cat ninja)


----------



## MGMT

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Soxs there on to us *runs into a wall*
> 
> 
> 
> alright you two... you're taking this in the Duel Pit
> 
> *runs to off topic*
Click to expand...

 shouldnt it be in wishing well


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Soxs there on to us *runs into a wall*
> 
> 
> 
> alright you two... you're taking this in the Duel Pit
> 
> *runs to off topic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shouldnt it be in wishing well
Click to expand...

 uhh... >_>

yeah, thats where it is...

*runs out of off topic, into the wishing well*


----------



## MGMT

oo i knew that


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> oo i knew that


 wow... i havent been paying much attention here... uhh...

yeah, hi everyone, lets have a lil contest...

everyone who has an animal here... take it, and make your own version of it, i see some people going to google and looking up their animal... so i want to see everyone's creativity, make your own version, like i did with henward     

yeah, winner gets 100 bells from me... i know its not much, but yeah... im not rich... i think...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

YOU SEE MY VERSION OF MINE!! SHURE, I MIGHT HAVE IMPLOIED SOMEONE ELSE TO DO THE COLORING, BUT I THINK i CAN USE IT IN THIS... BTW, IT IS IN MY SIG. IF YOU WANT TO SEE OTHER VERSIONS, JUST TELL ME...


edit: sorry about caps lock... dont fell like fixing right now...
also, fish, did you change your name?


also, *looks at own rank*


----------



## Bulerias

I'd like Piranha a la mode, and some Fish Fries.


----------



## Furry Sparks

I'll catch the fish *Grabbs last fishing pole*
*fishes at pond out back* heres the fish! now we just need a chef  >_<


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> I'll catch the fish *Grabbs last fishing pole*
> *fishes at pond out back* heres the fish! now we just need a chef >_<


i can handle that     

*fries*

*shakes*

*bakes*

*dances*

*throws to Bulerias*

*does a tango with henward*

 
^_^			

@bob- yeah, mino changed my name for me.     

and yeah, i see the one in your sig... i think you should just try your hand at making one from scratch


----------



## THEBOBINATOR




----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'd like Piranha a la mode, and some Fish Fries.


 *takes a scale off of Piranha*

*clones it*

*cooks up the cloned


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

>


XD

not too bad     

so, do you want it hung up, or not     

i just noticed... we get some really weird banner ad's here...     

*remembers its tuesday*

*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>Happy Tuesday!</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*<big><big>
its T-shirt Tuesday!

yay!

whoever is wearing the weirdest T-shirt gets a free plate of


----------



## MGMT

im wearing grey under armor with a white sox shirt button up over it
and dark blue jeans


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> im wearing grey under armor with a white sox shirt button up over it
> and dark blue jeans


 marr/10 

   

thats a pretty good score... i think...


----------



## Mino

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5251&pid=268433

My shirt.


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=5251&pid=268433
> 
> My shirt.


 rooster red? 

weird name     

marrina/10


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

yes, I would like to hang up my picture.


----------



## MGMT

well i challege u to a shirt off my first  try and beat this!

http://www.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/imag...00&op_sharpen=1


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> well i challege u to a shirt off my first  try and beat this!
> 
> http://www.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/imag...00&op_sharpen=1


 I decline.  not because I ame scared (janitors never are) but I dont have that meny good shirts. Also, what does it say on the back of the shirt?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*buys a rubber


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *buys a rubber


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

I did it again!


----------



## Triforce3force

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> I did it again!


 sigh... *fixes wall*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... *fixes wall*
Click to expand...

 that is my job!!!

*slap*

*brakes wall again*


*fix*


----------



## Furry Sparks

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... *fixes wall*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is my job!!!
> 
> *slap*
> 
> *brakes wall again*
> 
> 
> *fix*
Click to expand...

    			 i wannt try! *swings and hits bob insted* oops  >_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... *fixes wall*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is my job!!!
> 
> *slap*
> 
> *brakes wall again*
> 
> 
> *fix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wannt try! *swings and hits bob insted* oops  >_<
Click to expand...

 *pulls out a broom*



*wack!!*



*hickup*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

me:


----------



## Furry Sparks

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> me:


    			 your a box with a red X that says user posted image     			  awsome    
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

It did not work!


let me try again!


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> It did not work!
> 
> 
> let me try again!


 Nice diaper.    
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not work!
> 
> 
> let me try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diaper.    
^_^
Click to expand...

  Oh! i just remebered there used a pic of picklewarrior in his underwear on google images if. you searched for captian the the pic used to be like the 4th one there  
:rofl:	 oh wait! i have the pic on my photo bucket accout  :evillaugh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not work!
> 
> 
> let me try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diaper.    
^_^
Click to expand...

 that is my baby picture...


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> PikMino42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did not work!
> 
> 
> let me try again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice diaper.    
^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is my baby picture...
Click to expand...

 ...you should set it as your avatar   
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

no thank you.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> no thank you.


     

oh... fudge >_<


happy T-shirt Tuesday... yesterday >_>

good thing i got around to it...     

umm... lets have a contest... or something...


everyone name a career that you'd like to do, you may just see this somewhere in the future


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

Doctor or A VIDEO GAME TESTER *takes out pepsi* *takes out wirlly straw* LET THE TESTING BEGIN


----------



## ƒish

ok, you two may see those sooner or later    			 once i uhh, >_>

i'll stop talking now     

oh, and by the way, i've heard from a good source that video game testing is more annoying than fun... i wouldn't be one... i know that... you get to find bugs, then fix them... sure, its an easy job, but you never get to just play the game. you test it.

so yeah, i wouldn't suggest wrapping your career around that    			 but its prolly something good if you have my dream of working at nintendo.


----------



## Furry Sparks

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

Glitching was popular in Halo 2... but they took out a ton of them....


----------



## MGMT

yea i had the 1st version  of halo 2 it messed up my xbox.... now i have the new version and i sold the old version to my rival and said it was the new hes not the smart so he fell for it  and it wasnt smd he doesnt have a xbox ):


----------



## Justin

*orders Slap on Sponge27*


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *orders Slap on Sponge27*


  :| 

That's not on the menu.


----------



## MGMT

accually it is....


----------



## Justin

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *orders Slap on Sponge27*
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> 
> That's not on the menu.
Click to expand...

 Yes it is.


----------



## MGMT

HAHA i posted first therefore i am superior!


----------



## Furry Sparks

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

lol!


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

ok lets stop talking about gliches and lets clean this place up! It still a wreck from when we were duling here  >_<


----------



## Mino

I just discovered a glitch that I'm pretty sure was undiscovered in H2 today.     			  I rode on a pelican to the top of a mountain.


----------



## Furry Sparks

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> I just discovered a glitch that I'm pretty sure was undiscovered in H2 today.     			  I rode on a pelican to the top of a mountain.


 when i was playing halo 2 i killed something, then it had a spaz attack 
:rofl:


----------



## ƒish

*realizes its tuesday*


   

happy T-shirt Tuesday everyone     

today, lets have a Design-your-own-shirt day.   
^_^			

so yeah, lets design our own shirts.







Template     

*runs off with crayons*






Mine


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

wow... cool. can I buy it?


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> wow... cool. can I buy it?


 heh, sure >_>

i was planning this shirt for awhile... i think its sexy     

i'd totally wear it.


----------



## big

*slaps sponge*i woud like some cake plese.


----------



## MGMT

lol sponge...


----------



## ƒish

big said:
			
		

> *slaps sponge*i woud like some cake plese.


 *pull's a firey one out of the oven*

*puts on icing*

*cuts you a slice*

*hands you a slice, with icecream on the side*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

huh we win!


----------



## Mino

OK, to help us get 100 pages ASAP....

FREE FOOD FOR THE NEXT 10 PAGES!

And I'll give 300 bells to all the people who make a sig with a bunch of fish in it!

Go!

TO 100 PAGES!!!!


----------



## Furry Sparks

i'll make a crappy sig with fishys! *runs off*


----------



## ƒish

yes, folks, we want to be at page 100 on the 7th of November... i'll also say, the admins arent the only ones doing things then, we have a couple things too... wait... maybe one. >_>

*runs off to make another mini-sig*


----------



## MGMT

We can do it! :yes:


----------



## Mino

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

this sucks


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> this sucks


                                			  wow. you figured out the riddle...


----------



## ac1983fan

I'm a food reveiwer.  Give me one of everything on your menu and I'll write a review.
*waits for food*


----------



## Mino

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> I'm a food reveiwer.  Give me one of everything on your menu and I'll write a review.
> *waits for food*


 No you're not!  >=D

You gotta pay.


----------



## Mino

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> this sucks


 NOT ENOUGH FISH!   >=D


----------



## Bastoise99

I'm a health Inspector
*shows badge*
I need one of everything you have in order to pass you.


----------



## MGMT

ok :evillaugh: everything on the menu  :evillaugh: *cooks up the most putred stuff on teh earth*

on the other side to get post how about a fight?


----------



## Bastoise99

*takes out 12 gauge shotgun*
*shoots you in head*
I win


----------



## Micah

lol!   
^_^


----------



## Mino

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I'm a health Inspector
> *shows badge*
> I need one of everything you have in order to pass you.


 *Throws everything on the menu at you*

*Gives you a concussion*

*Takes badge and feeds it to Egnorth*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*pulls out broom*
*cleans up the body*
man, cafe


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ok :evillaugh: everything on the menu  :evillaugh: *cooks up the most putred stuff on teh earth*
> 
> on the other side to get post how about a fight?


 Take it in to the Dueling Pit(s), boys.


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *pulls out broom*
> *cleans up the body*
> man, cafe


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pulls out broom*
> *cleans up the body*
> man, cafe
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah

*orders a tuna* this place is good!


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> *orders a tuna* this place is good!


 *throws a floppy tuna at you*

so, do you want it fried, baked, raw, or other?

: D

oh, just so everyone knows... its not T-shirt Tuesday, but we're having a "Halloween party" so yeah, lets play dress up


----------



## Mino

Yeah, tomorrow's Costume Day!

Wear a Fish costume!     

And I haven't gotten any valid sig entries yet.      

It has to be 75% covered with Fish.


----------



## Micah

I'm wearing a catfish!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*is a janitor*

did anyone see that coming?


----------



## Micah

I do now.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *is a janitor*
> 
> did anyone see that coming?


 yes... yes i did     

did anyone see this comming?
 :evillaugh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

congrats!


----------



## Mino

We failed at our goal!

Free


----------



## Furry Sparks

oh noes! we didn't get 100 pages!     
:'(				 
*runs to get fishies*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*eats


----------



## Furry Sparks

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *eats


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*cleans up the flaming mess*
come in...
*cooks the best sufle in the word*
*and baclava*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

sorry 'bout the double post...

>_<

<_>


----------



## ƒish

why is everyone trading and eating me.     


   

*dances*


----------



## Furry Sparks

i was catching shrimp >_>


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i was catching shrimp >_>


 oh, i see... you were eating


----------



## Micah

seafood makes me sick... >_<  *no offense*


----------



## MGMT

ill have a bite! *grabs fish* hmm this seems wrong


----------



## Mino

Customers have to sit down and wait for the chef/janitor to ask them what they want.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*hands out lepricon-mops*

they disapere when you put them in your pocket!!!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *hands out lepricon-mops*
> 
> they disapere when you put them in your pocket!!!


     

*takes a mop*

*puts it in pocket*

hes right... uhh... where do they go when they disappear 



*starts handing out party stuff*

guys, its TBTFest    			 lets party!   
^_^


----------



## MGMT

can sum1 plz pass me fish?


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> can sum1 plz pass me fish?


 *passes self*

as long as you arent eating it, its alright


----------



## MGMT

uhhh   :r  maybe

*picks up fish* hmm  be this doesnt seem right..

*takes fish to river* *throws in water *yells* cant you see i dont like you go go just leave me alone *runs away*


----------



## ƒish

*floats to shore*


*gets back in water*

*repeats for an hour*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks

i don't want mopsi want money!
*goes to google*
google has everything :yes: it probaly even can find tutorials on how to make viruses >_>


----------



## MGMT

there is.... google rocks


----------



## ƒish

*drives fishtank around*

Marr! Marr i say!!!

 
^_^			

yeah, i won the tank attack thing... 

*feels important*


----------



## MGMT

*drives around evil mobel* *crushes fish tank*


----------



## Mino

That Fishtank is trippy.      

*eats fish raw*


----------



## MGMT

hmm we cant let this fish go raw

*makes aquirium* *dumps fish in there* *jumps in there seeing that i am a merman*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*releses the cane toads*


----------



## Micah

Hmm, I leave for a minute and I see this. *dodges flying fish* Cafe fis his fun!!!


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> That Fishtank is trippy.
> 
> *eats fish raw*


 totally    			 the tinted window...   
^_^			

*starts launching seashells everywhere*

>_^


----------



## MGMT

*stands still* im untouchable!


----------



## Micah

*touches only_half_evil*


----------



## MGMT

*melts* noo im melting melting *is a puddle*


----------



## Micah

*laughs evily* Yes! I have this Cafe to myself! :lol:


----------



## Furry Sparks

tomNook said:
			
		

> *laughs evily* Yes! I have this Cafe to myself! :lol:


    			 i'm a fisher people! *swings rod* *ties up tomnook* hahhah!!!!


----------



## Micah

Let me Go!


----------



## Mino

*starts handing out a fish to random people*

Thanks for shopping!

*nibbles on a pencil*


----------



## ƒish

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> *starts handing out a fish to random people*
> 
> Thanks for shopping!
> 
> *nibbles on a pencil*


 *insert 6 days of missing pages*

euhh...

yeah, folks... umm... nice to see everyone enjoys bell town... >_>

*puts up Fishton posters*

: )


----------



## Mino

Hmm, I wonder if our Staff actually check this thread daily.  >__>


----------



## big

hiya!


----------



## ƒish

big said:
			
		

> hiya!


 *stares at person*

*stares at tumbleweed*

*wakes up*

oh, wow... a customer 

hi... uhh, seeing how our staff likes to disappear... i'll fill in >_>

what can i get you?


----------



## MGMT

*is still a puddle* stop stepping on me


----------



## Micah

I'd like some fish food please!


----------



## MGMT

welcome to cafe fish *is still a puddle*


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> welcome to cafe fish *is still a puddle*


 what are you doing in a puddle : O

get back in your pond! : O


----------



## Micah

Where's my food? :angry:


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> Where's my food? :angry:


 *hands you some animal crackers*

happy?

or do we need to pull out the Goldfish shaped cheese-its : o


----------



## MGMT

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

everyone, i've made another sig for our Cafe     







 
^_^			

you can use the old one too of course, just depends on your tastes.


----------



## Micah

Where is the old sig? I see you eating those goldfish!


----------



## MGMT

how does a fish eat a gold fish?


----------



## Micah

Do u still need janitors?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

tomNook said:
			
		

> Do u still need janitors?


   STOP TRYING TO STEAL MY JOB!!!!!


----------



## Mino

tomNook said:
			
		

> Do u still need janitors?


 No!  And we never will!

*awards Bob a medal of activeness*


----------



## MGMT

i think i deserve sumthing *grabs fish* i thank my father and my mother for this fish they are my role models


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do u still need janitors?
> 
> 
> 
> No!  And we never will!
> 
> *awards Bob a medal of activeness*
Click to expand...

   
:wub:			    
:wub:			    
:wub:			 yay!!

THANK YOU!!!

mino, can you please get onto wifi conection??


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> how does a fish eat a gold fish?


 ever been to that store cabella's...

they have trout, about 3 feet long, they let people watch them dump goldfish into an aquarium full of them... the gold fish last like, 8 seconds... 

thats how fish eat goldfish.


----------



## Micah

Almost 100 pages! Let's throw a fishy party!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*smak*

that is


----------



## Mino

*counts on fingers*

three four nine Eight replies to 100 pages!


----------



## ƒish

i'd like to thank our loyal customers, this wouldn't have happened without you guys.   
^_^


----------



## Mino

And our staff, for having so much fun with us.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## MGMT

im a globe*turns into globe*


----------



## Mino

We're basically a dead RP< like most of this board.  :|


----------



## ƒish

yes, its sad that we're the biggest RP here, and the most dead...

*100 page party*


----------



## MGMT

:jay:  :jay: not really i have the deadest rp! anyways :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> :jay:  :jay: not really i have the deadest rp! anyways :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


 true, but for something this big, its just sad     

i really wish people would look in the board, instead of at the first topic...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

yah...

whatever. we are on page 100!!

:jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Mino

[No message]


----------



## MGMT

NO FAIR     i had hundredth page post       
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Do it!! I can always post again...


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> NO FAIR     i had hundredth page post       
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


 and you still do have one.   
^_^			


*rolls bowl onto table*

*falls off table*

: o


----------



## Micah

Break out the Root Beer!


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> Break out the Root Beer!


 pffft... why root beer when you have WOOT Beer!


Woot!

*drinks woot beer*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

no alcoholic beverages : o


----------



## Micah

I prefer DR. Pepper!


----------



## MGMT

ill take a kiddie cocktail :yes:     			  mmmmmm


----------



## Micah

Enough drinks! Need food!


----------



## MGMT

why food when u can have candy!


----------



## Micah

Maple Candy!   Do we have tuna candy?  ^ _ ^


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> Maple Candy!   Do we have tuna candy?  ^ _ ^


 yes.

*hands you something weird that smells like dead fish, seaweed, and alot of salt.*

have fun : )


----------



## Micah

*Plays with it* This _is_ fun!


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> *Plays with it* This _is_ fun!


 *watches it flop away*

hmm... that was the prototype... i wonder what will happen when it gets to the ocean...


*see's a turkeyfish*

: o

guys, its Turkey Day soon : o

so yeah, come, eat, get... fat...


----------



## Furry Sparks

oh no! less sales!
http://the-bell-tree-forums.com/index.php?...5704&st=0&#last
  
:'(


----------



## MGMT

Run away from fish *disappears* *reappears in a twilight zone* o knows there are no video games


----------



## Micah

AUGH!    			  I ate some fish!!!!!


----------



## ac1983fan

Is there a thanksgiving specail?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Is there a thanksgiving specail?


 umm.... now there is    			 you get one free burnt fish *slams burnt fish onto plate* here you go!


----------



## Micah

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ac1983fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a thanksgiving specail?
> 
> 
> 
> umm.... now there is    			 you get one free burnt fish *slams burnt fish onto plate* here you go!
Click to expand...

 What about me?


----------



## ƒish

yes everyone, its thanksgiving... so yeah, we're giving out turkeyfish today : o (in other words, we carve a turkey in the shape of a fish... and like... put olives in it for eyes and stuff... )

so yeah, first come first serve... get it while its hot... and so on...


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

uhh cool  ill take the fin


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> uhh cool  ill take the fin


 : o
that had mino's special salt on it : o

*dives*

*desalts*

*hands it back to you*

ok... its now... umm... safe. >_>


mino needs to keep his _special_ ingredients away from the customers


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

i have some special ingrediants of my own :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

*sneaks over to fishes food* *opens random bottle* *pours it over fishes food*


----------



## Micah

fish=yu in chinese   Hey, YU!


----------



## MGMT

Cantonese chinese to be exact

tiger= Fu

Monkey=Malao

Dragon= Long

Crane= Hok

Snake= Seh

Eagle=Ying

Fish= Yu


----------



## ƒish

why is Fish Yu... why cant it be something like Yong or Zing... or Pingness...

ok, if we call me Yu... it has to be


----------



## Mino

Check out the attached poll!


----------



## Furry Sparks

Mino said:
			
		

> Check out the attached poll!


            			  i don't think so because then people will just post flood and it will be a total mess


----------



## MGMT

exacally wut i thought then we would have no nothing because we wouldnt be able to keep track of orders because people would be typing stuff like 

men lay eggs


----------



## ƒish

wow... this is officially the longest poll. XD

but yeah, i'm definatly against moving to the dump... we're a Cafe, Cafe's are RPs, and Cafe's are like this...

so we're an average cafe.


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## MGMT

welcome to cafe fish (just doing my job) same


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mop*





*food*


----------



## MGMT

i want a cookie giant with chocolate chips


----------



## Bear

*walks in*


----------



## Mino

Stop eating our add-on!      

We serve Fish, not .png's.  >__>


----------



## ƒish

Bear said:
			
		

> *walks in*


 *eats self*

yarr...


----------



## Furry Sparks

great.... now its even harder to catch fish with a bear around... its already hard enough with the sea bass outbreak... in a pond


----------



## ƒish

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> great.... now its even harder to catch fish with a bear around... its already hard enough with the sea bass outbreak... in a pond


 *puts up bear repelant*

yarr... now he can't get near the pond... unfortunatly, we can't rescue the garbage...

Rest in peace Trashinator 6000...

*throws carp at bear*

: D


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*pulls out slingshot*


*kapow*!


----------



## MGMT

*runs around with a basket*


----------



## Mino

*catches a footbar fish*

Whoamg... new fish!

That means new menu!


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> *catches a footbar fish*
> 
> Whoamg... new fish!
> 
> That means new menu!


 uh, it's football fish...


----------



## MGMT

its could not be how would u know


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> its could not be how would u know


It is Football Fish, but I was thinking of the German word "Furchtbar."


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its could not be how would u know
> 
> 
> 
> It is Football Fish, but I was thinking of the German word "Furchtbar."
Click to expand...

 are you taking german     

Nien!

thas like, the only word i know >_>


----------



## MGMT

Ok... i am german as well as Mino but i Dont know how to speak it

and what i mean by footbar fish i ment he might have made it up

i want to take German in high schhol or polish or maybe Dutch     			  i might take Su Indian lol Now u know were my ancestors are from   
:blink:


----------



## Mino

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Ok... i am german as well as Mino but i Dont know how to speak it
> 
> and what i mean by footbar fish i ment he might have made it up
> 
> i want to take German in high schhol or polish or maybe Dutch     			  i might take Su Indian lol Now u know were my ancestors are from   
:b]
> I'm not German, they don't offer Dutch or Polish in any schools that I've hear of....
> 
> And it's "sioux."


----------



## Triforce3force

Sorry I havn't been here in a while... been SO BUSY!!!!  I have to wait for christmas to get Wild World.... ah well... at least I still work here!  



By the way... nice new site.... and nice job with having it on Wikipedia....


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Sorry I havn't been here in a while... been SO BUSY!!!!  I have to wait for christmas to get Wild World.... ah well... at least I still work here!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way... nice new site.... and nice job with having it on Wikipedia....


 i dont think it'll be on wikipedia much longer >_>

good to see you're back though : D


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

what is on wikipidia?


----------



## MGMT

We have a thing on wikipidia


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> We have a thing on wikipidia


 un linco, por favor.


----------



## MGMT

ehhh V_v


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> its could not be how would u know


 AC:WW guide


----------



## MGMT

well sorry i dont have a ds...


----------



## Micah

too bad...


----------



## MGMT

well yes


----------



## Micah

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> well yes


 We need to get you one. *hands DS to ohe* Here is the MKDS Bundle! Oh, and a copy of AC:WW!


----------



## Mino

New menu coming up right now!      

Oh, and customers have to order things on the menu.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

add coffie. I will make it.


*drinks coffie*


----------



## MGMT

can we have cookies too?

and note u might want to change your names on the employees list


----------



## link2398

*walks in from horribly cold winter night* can I get a cup of hot choco? I've just gotten back from the frozen wasteland called Nsider.


----------



## ƒish

New Items : o

Cocoa
Cookies
Coffee

merry new year everyone : D

anything else anyone wants, yeah, that magically appears too. >_>


----------



## Mino

Our first customer in about 30 pages.


----------



## MGMT

oooooo yay


welcome!  :lol:


----------



## link2398

coca please, it is so terribly cold at Nsider, it is such a baron wasteland of nothing but n00bs and spam, it is sad really, and I need to warm up.


----------



## link2398

[quote="] cocoa please, it is so terribly cold at Nsider, it is such a baron wasteland of nothing but n00bs and spam, it is sad really, and I need to warm up. [/quote]
 *edit


----------



## Jeremy

Fish fries please.  :yes:


----------



## Furry Sparks

*runs out to pond in the back* *fishes* ok... i think this is good. *slides over to


----------



## link2398

*takes cocoa* thank you *sips cocoa* just what I needed after having to wade through all that dissapointment at Nsider. *leaves money, plus tip* I think I'll stay awhile and warm up.


----------



## Mino

[quote="] *takes cocoa* thank you *sips cocoa* just what I needed after having to wade through all that dissapointment at Nsider. *leaves money, plus tip* I think I'll stay awhile and warm up. [/quote]
 Hmm, you're wram-blooded.     			  Don't get many of your kind much anymore.      

We have giant bean bag chairs, but they're full of water.


----------



## Micah

Nsider _is_ depressing


----------



## link2398

Mino said:
			
		

> [quote="] *takes cocoa* thank you *sips cocoa* just what I needed after having to wade through all that dissapointment at Nsider. *leaves money, plus tip* I think I'll stay awhile and warm up.


Hmm, you're wram-blooded.     			  Don't get many of your kind much anymore.      

We have giant bean bag chairs, but they're full of water.     			 [/quote]
 it doesn't matter, just staying here is all I need. *sips cocoa*


----------



## ƒish

*swims into a beanbag*

: D

*makes some weird food kind of stuff*

>_>


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*gets on a plane*
Ill be back at the end of winter wacation. but, if you stay up late, I might be on wifi. it depends on the hotel I am at, though...


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Can I be janitor?


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Just to warn you there will be a food inspecter coming tommorrow.


----------



## Mino

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Can I be janitor?


 No, that job is permanently taken by Bob.


----------



## Micah

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Just to warn you there will be a food inspecter coming tommorrow.


----------



## ƒish

tomNook said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to warn you there will be a food inspecter coming tommorrow.
Click to expand...

 

oh crap! where's bob when you need him! : o


*hides dead guy in closet*

i really think people should stop shooting eachother in here >_>

guys, i think we may need to hide our fly collections aswell... that includes mr. bigglesworth... he's pretty big though... i think... our merMAID can catch him. >_>


----------



## link2398

*pulls out gun* want me to make the inspector "an offer he can't refuse"?


----------



## link2398

well, can I help you guys, or will the health inspecter do his job normally, but I can make him "an offer he can't refuse" and he will give your cafe a passing grade for the rest of your (or his) life.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*picks up cellpone and calls  S.W.A.T*
You wouldn't dare to shoot me!


----------



## link2398

woah, wolf, your the inspecter, sorry, I thought it was someone else, my fault. *gives lone_wolf a cookie plus an envelope with 5000 bells in it* thats for scaring you, I'm sorry, I didn't know that you were the health inspector.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

[quote="] woah, wolf, your the inspecter, sorry, I thought it was someone else, my fault. *gives lone_wolf a cookie plus an envelope with 5000 bells in it* thats for scaring you, I'm sorry, I didn't know that you were the health inspector. [/quote]
 that ok,*bites on cookie* thanx for the cookie    			 I don't really need the bells *gives back the bells*
I will do my job when a employee replys.


----------



## ƒish

*stares at food inspector*

*see's mr.bigglesworth flying*

: o

urr... how about you check out our fish pond >_>


----------



## Lone_Wolf

wonderful pond*feels like swimming in small pond*
*looks at menu*Good menu!*looks at pets*Wonderful pet you all have there!
Ok I think this is enough I'll give you grade tommorrow.*opens a door**dead body falls*Hey nice dummy*leaves*


----------



## link2398

wow, that inspector is really laid back, *pays for cocoa* *sits on beanbag* *downs the rest of cup* I think that I'll stay in this town for a while, do you guys know a place where I could stay?


----------



## DSFAN121

Hmm....an Eel with


----------



## ƒish

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Hmm....an *Eel* with


----------



## DSFAN121

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force

*fries, dices and serves electric eel*  Nice to be back!


----------



## DSFAN121

Thanks! *eats*.........*gets zapped* Oww! Yummy!


----------



## Mino

They're electrically delicious!


----------



## DSFAN121

Mino said:
			
		

> They're electrically delicious!


 Sure are! Ow! Could I have another?


----------



## Bulerias

That cat on the front page is from Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## Mino

Bulerias said:
			
		

> That cat on the front page is from Kiki's Delivery Service.


 You know what?

Your mom goes to college.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat on the front page is from Kiki's Delivery Service.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what?
> 
> Your mom goes to college.
Click to expand...

  that movie was so stupid it was funny XD


----------



## Micah

I'm back, you guys! I want something to eat!


----------



## Furry Sparks

ok! *grabs golden fishing rod* what would you like?


----------



## Tennis=Life

Hi, this is my first time here.  Could I get a tuna?


----------



## Triforce3force

*catches Tuna*  Would you like tuna salad, grilled tuna, or something else?  How do you like your tuna?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

sorry I've been gone.... doing the whole israel thingy...

*cleans* 
*feeds jim*
*bounces*


----------



## Furry Sparks

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *catches Tuna*  Would you like tuna salad, grilled tuna, or something else?  How do you like your tuna?


    			 fishing is my job! *grabbs tuna, throws back, grabbs rod, catches same fish again* there we go


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*sipps pigon coffie*


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *sipps pigon coffie*


 would you like some pigeon milk in that...  

i think milk from a pigeon would taste pretty gross...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121

*is still waiting for second eel*


----------



## ƒish

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *is still waiting for second eel*


 *fries*

*tosses to you*

yeah, i've been gone the past couple days... gone meaning i couldn't post anywhere that didn't have "Quick Reply" >_>


but yeah, i'm back now. : )


----------



## IslandGuy

*comes in the  cafe really hyper *

I'll have some fish fries and water....._(If you serve Clam chowder I'll order that too)_


----------



## Triforce3force

*serves fish fries and water*

Um... not on our menu, but I'll make it anyway!  *makes clam chowder*



*serves*  Money please!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *serves fish fries and water*
> 
> Um... not on our menu, but I'll make it anyway!  *makes clam chowder*
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*  Money please!


 Ill take a woot beer!! *sponges table*


----------



## Kyle

I'll take a rubber fish.  :lol:


----------



## IslandGuy

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *serves fish fries and water*
> 
> Um... not on our menu, but I'll make it anyway!  *makes clam chowder*
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*  Money please!


 *pays w/ tip*
*eats* Yum!


----------



## DSFAN121

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Mino

DSFan is barred from working/eating here, we have standards for the kind of people who come in here, you know.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Hello everyone. 

*Grabs Fishing Rod*

*Fishes*

I think I caught something! It's big! 

*Reels it in*

Um, Mr. Fish? I caught my manager?    
:huh:			 


:rofl:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> *Grabs Fishing Rod*
> 
> *Fishes*
> 
> I think I caught something! It's big!
> 
> *Reels it in*
> 
> Um, Mr. Fish? I caught my manager?   
:huh:
> 
> :rofl:


Want me to clean and gut him?

lol

*mop mop mop*

hey, whats this coin?
*picks up*
ZZzZwwOOOOOOppppp!!

*looks around*
where did the cafe go?

oops.

*sweep*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> *Grabs Fishing Rod*
> 
> *Fishes*
> 
> I think I caught something! It's big!
> 
> *Reels it in*
> 
> Um, Mr. Fish? I caught my manager?   
:huh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to clean and gut him?
> 
> lol
> 
> *mop mop mop*
> 
> hey, whats this coin?
> *picks up*
> ZZzZwwOOOOOOppppp!!
> 
> *looks around*
> where did the cafe go?
> 
> oops.
> 
> *sweep*
Click to expand...

 Good thing I was at the seaside when it happened. 

And, no, please don't serve up our boss as today's special.     

You know, this would make a cool webcomic!


----------



## Kyle

LOL! I caught the manager. XD What kind of fish is he? Oh, I'm still waiting for my Rubber Fish! -dings bell alot-


----------



## Furry Sparks

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.
> 
> *Grabs Fishing Rod*
> 
> *Fishes*
> 
> I think I caught something! It's big!
> 
> *Reels it in*
> 
> Um, Mr. Fish? I caught my manager?    
:huh:
> 
> :rofl:


 So thats the second person so far steeling my job    			 I'm a fisher people


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

yah, um... I think i just made the  cafe disapere...

Ill go find it.

*picks up odd coin*
!!pppppOOOOOOwwZzZZ


never mind. didnt work.
*mop mop*
hey, there are a lot of coins here... must be my paycheck.

*picks up one labled: speed*
eeeeerrrrrrquish
splat
That was fun!



lucy in the sky, with dimonds.


----------



## DSFAN121

Mino said:
			
		

> DSFan is barred from working/eating here, we have standards for the kind of people who come in here, you know.


 Oh......my......gawd.....

 :| 
Look Mino, why do you hate me? What did I EVER do to you?!

Anyway, since he's gone, could I apply as a janitor?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFan is barred from working/eating here, we have standards for the kind of people who come in here, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......my......gawd.....
> 
> :|
> Look Mino, why do you hate me? What did I EVER do to you?!
> 
> Anyway, since he's gone, could I apply as a janitor?
Click to expand...

 I'm not sure. You'll have to contact Fish, which is probably head manager now. And, don't worry about the Mino thing.


----------



## DSFAN121

Ok.    			 Do you serve tuna sandwiches? If so, could I have one?


----------



## ƒish

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFan is barred from working/eating here, we have standards for the kind of people who come in here, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......my......gawd.....
> 
> :|
> Look Mino, why do you hate me? *What did I EVER do to you?!*
> 
> Anyway, since he's gone, could I apply as a janitor?
Click to expand...

 >_<

lets not get into that again... we all know what happened...



anyway yeah, i PMed you back about it. >_>


and... bob... where did you put the Cafe. : o

*looks out the invisible window at nothing*


----------



## yoshi9877

[quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFan is barred from working/eating here, we have standards for the kind of people who come in here, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......my......gawd.....
> 
> :|
> Look Mino, why do you hate me? What did I EVER do to you?!
> 
> Anyway, since he's gone, could I apply as a janitor?
Click to expand...

 *thwak*

YO ESTOY JANITOR!!!


u must proove yourself worthy.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121

Uh....ok, I'll do my best. *goes out to search for Cafe*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Uh....ok, I'll do my best. *goes out to search for Cafe*


 this is no laughing matter. if u dont find it, u shall be... NOT A JANITOR!


----------



## DSFAN121

I can't anyway.... >_>

But, ok, I'll take this seriously.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I can't anyway.... >_>
> 
> But, ok, I'll take this seriously.


 well, even if u dont become a janitor, we still need to find the cafe....


*looks*


----------



## DSFAN121

I think I know where the Cafe is. *warps away in time machine*

(24 hours later)

*time machine comes back*

I have it! *takes out a bottle with a doll-sized cafe in it* That coin made it go into the TBT of the past. I went back there and got it. Apparently, it shrunk while it was in the past. Any ideas on how to bring it back to normal size?   
:huh:			 I'd try streching it, but that  might damage it.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I think I know where the Cafe is. *warps away in time machine*
> 
> (24 hours later)
> 
> *time machine comes back*
> 
> I have it! *takes out a bottle with a doll-sized cafe in it* That coin made it go into the TBT of the past. I went back there and got it. Apparently, it shrunk while it was in the past. Any ideas on how to bring it back to normal size?   
:huh:			 I'd try streching it, but that  might damage it.


 hm.... mabey the growth coin?

*big*
there we go, just dont put it in the dryer for a little bit.

and now, I shal, um, do something cool.
*makes it snow*


----------



## DSFAN121

Well, I'm here to jam for you guys now.   
^_^			 

*starts playing Go K.K. Rider!*


----------



## Propaganda Man

I'll have a clown fish


----------



## DSFAN121

I think we're the only ones here....sry, I don't work here, I just have a gig....

*plays K.K. Ragtime*


----------



## Triforce3force

*serves Clown Fish*

*takes out Jukebox, plays Go K.K. Rider*


----------



## ƒish

*flops around on table*

thats a dance, i swear. >_>


----------



## DSFAN121

I feel insulted by that jukebox. :|


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I feel insulted by that jukebox. :|


 Let me take care of that.

*Blasts With Plasma Cannon*

There you go. Feel better?


----------



## Justin

Uhh... Not really, that is not a pro-blast!

*does the ultra Pro-Blast!*

Ta Da!


----------



## DSFAN121

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel insulted by that jukebox. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Let me take care of that.
> 
> *Blasts With Plasma Cannon*
> 
> There you go. Feel better?
Click to expand...

 Thank you. Now I feel all warm and fuzzy inside.     

(okay, that was bad >_< )


----------



## Micah

for some reason, I thought this was the TBT Chat thread!


----------



## Furry Sparks

Hmm... I need some weapon like smarts plasma cannon and bul's ban stick..... any ideas? 
  			 hey look another weird coin! *walks over to pick up*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

NookPTP said:
			
		

> for some reason, I thought this was the TBT Chat thread!


 I'm sorry, but that's down the block. Go out, take a right, and keep walking until you see a sign saying "TBT Chat Thead". It's in bright Neon lighting, can't miss it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hmm... I need some weapon like smarts plasma cannon and bul's ban stick..... any ideas?
> hey look another weird coin! *walks over to pick up*


 I'm sorry, but the Weapons Armory is down the street.     

I wouldn't pick up that coin if I were you...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Hmm... I need some weapon like smarts plasma cannon and bul's ban stick..... any ideas?
> hey look another weird coin! *walks over to pick up*


 *slaps hand*

NO!! THE COINS ARE OFF LIMITS!!! THEY DO WIERD STUFF!!

look at joney there, he touched one, and now he has no stomach....

and what about my weapon?

THOU SHALT NOT DISREGARD YE BROOM OF DOOM!!


*thwak*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Now now, everyone, behave, or I'll call the Dragon Armada. They're on my Speed Dial.


----------



## PrinceBoo

:'(				 ......I wanna pet angelfish......please? :| 
His name shall be...........Angelo! (LOL)


----------



## Krool

Starts twitchin.     			  "I think someone poisoned my food!"


----------



## Furry Sparks

You should have read the fine print     
<small><small><small><small><small><small>
Cafe Fish is not responble for any death/injures related to The Restraunt. We reserve the right to poisin any induviduals food and any time. We are not responsible for any objects or organs lost on the premisis. No refunds accepted. No replacmet food no free napkins.</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Krool said:
			
		

> Starts twitchin.     			  "I think someone poisoned my food!"


 Here's the fine print, largified. 

"Cafe Fish is not responble for any death/injures related to The Restraunt. We reserve the right to poisin any induviduals food and any time. We are not responsible for any objects or organs lost on the premisis. No refunds accepted. No replacmet food no free napkins."

And, you signed it. :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

oops...

I need those free napkins back.



also, u forgot some of it:
The Cheif Janitor reserves the right to hit people with random thingys, and absolutly NO ONE except the cheif janitor may handle the random coins scatered about, as there are many secreats hidden amoung them, which only the Cheif Janitor knows, and to fool with the coins could result in things much worse the you can imagin. 

Also, thebobinator reserves the right to spail badley


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> oops...
> 
> I need those free napkins back.
> 
> 
> 
> also, u forgot some of it:
> The Cheif Janitor reserves the right to hit people with random thingys, and absolutly NO ONE except the cheif janitor may handle the random coins scatered about, as there are many secreats hidden amoung them, which only the Cheif Janitor knows, and to fool with the coins could result in things much worse the you can imagin.
> 
> Also, thebobinator reserves the right to spail badley


 I knew it.    			 Oh, here's your broom back. Some guy tried to steal it earlier, I stopped him. :yes: 

*Throws Broom to Bob*


----------



## PrinceBoo

*intersects broom, runs toward THEBOBINATOR, jumps and throms it down at BOBINATOR's head* TOUCH DOWN!!!!! w00t w00t! Go me!!! w00t!


----------



## ƒish

i think you're all drunk...

*falls over*

>_>

can i tell you guys a secret...

i'm and alcohhhhhhhhholic...
<small>(not)</small>

free Sparkling Cider all around... to our loyal customers... sorry smarttech, we're going to have to dunk you in gatorade to make you a loyal customer... and unfortunatly, it turns out you're alergic to that... so this is going to be even more interesting to watch...

*gets a 40 galloner ready*

: D


----------



## Tyler

Can I have 10 uncooked, still alive coleceath? Please!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> *intersects broom, runs toward THEBOBINATOR, jumps and throms it down at BOBINATOR's head* TOUCH DOWN!!!!! w00t w00t! Go me!!! w00t!


dude, you droped it back where it burned through your hand... u should know that touching the broom is illegal for anybody except those that I give permision to.... and buy the way, the broom doesnt get "thromed", nor is it phisicly capible of harming me. also, y could not have posibly cought it, the speed it was traveling at was too great. 

*starts to jump around*
*rolls u into a large ball*
*tosses up*
<big><big><big><big><big>*THWAK*</big></big></big>
wow, the broom must hate u.

THOU SHALT RESPECT THe BROOM OF DOOM!!!


----------



## Triforce3force

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Can I have 10 uncooked, still alive coleceath? Please!


 Certainly, but you need to pay 21K for each of them, and with 7% Tax

(Hey, you can't sell ALL the fish you want to Nook!)


----------



## Tyler

Darn they found my plan.  :lol:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin

*Steals Plasma Cannon*

Hehehe, I'm going to Blow a Hole in the wall to Access Prince Boo's Castle! 

Muhahahahaha!


----------



## PrinceBoo

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *Steals Plasma Cannon*
> 
> Hehehe, I'm going to Blow a Hole in the wall to Access Prince Boo's Castle!
> 
> Muhahahahaha!


 Good plan, we'll get more staff that way! Now I understand the broom of doom :wacko:  


Throms=throws


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steals Plasma Cannon*
> 
> Hehehe, I'm going to Blow a Hole in the wall to Access Prince Boo's Castle!
> 
> Muhahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Good plan, we'll get more staff that way! Now I understand the broom of doom :wacko:
> 
> 
> Throms=throws
Click to expand...

 if u blow the wall, put a door there, and clean up after yourselvs. I cant be expected to do everything...



:yawn:


----------



## Tyler

Don't worry Justin is making a walkway so you can go from the mansion to here so now this is part of the mansion and the mansion is a part of cafe fish~  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Don't worry Justin is making a walkway so you can go from the mansion to here so now this is part of the mansion and the mansion is a part of cafe fish~  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


 ...
no, I am NOT going to clean up that mansion...

how about u guys just bugger off till


----------



## Justin

We will hang you up if you don't!

Muhahahahahahaha!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Justin is making a walkway so you can go from the mansion to here so now this is part of the mansion and the mansion is a part of cafe fish~ :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> no, I am NOT going to clean up that mansion...
> 
> how about u guys just bugger off till
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:


  
:blink:			 
dude, u forgot, my broom can mutilate...

dont u DARE try to kill me.


----------



## Justin

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> Nothing can over take Prince Boo! Now sign this contract...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

> QUOTE (Kolvo @ Jan 25 2006, 04:06 PM)
> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*


This was posted in the mansion. Close the doors everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> Nothing can over take Prince Boo! Now sign this contract...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even if I did, it wont be leagle.
> I dotn own the place. I just clean it, and keep the rif-rof out, and right now, u are looking like rif-raf...
> 
> *thwak*
> 
> bye bye.
> 
> ps I didnt say we were going to take over the mansion, i just said u cant take over us.
> 
> 
> 
> GET BACK TO YOUR OWN RP
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> Nothing can over take Prince Boo! Now sign this contract...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even if I did, it wont be leagle.
> I dotn own the place. I just clean it, and keep the rif-rof out, and right now, u are looking like rif-raf...
> 
> *thwak*
> 
> bye bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you don't want a huge mess close the door. Everyone RUN!
> QUOTE
> QUOTE (Kolvo @ Jan 25 2006, 04:06 PM)
> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*
> 
> This was posted in the mansion. Close the doors everyone!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> Nothing can over take Prince Boo! Now sign this contract...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even if I did, it wont be leagle.
> I dotn own the place. I just clean it, and keep the rif-rof out, and right now, u are looking like rif-raf...
> 
> *thwak*
> 
> bye bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you don't want a huge mess close the door. Everyone RUN!
> QUOTE
> QUOTE (Kolvo @ Jan 25 2006, 04:06 PM)
> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*
> 
> This was posted in the mansion. Close the doors everyone!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh. ur trash wont come here. it is physicaly imposible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Justin

Let's just blow a walkway in the wall anyways...We don't need permission...


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will hang you up if you don't!
> 
> Muhahahahahahaha! :evillaugh: :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> :b]
> Nothing can over take Prince Boo! Now sign this contract...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even if I did, it wont be leagle.
> I dotn own the place. I just clean it, and keep the rif-rof out, and right now, u are looking like rif-raf...
> 
> *thwak*
> 
> bye bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you don't want a huge mess close the door. Everyone RUN!
> QUOTE
> QUOTE (Kolvo @ Jan 25 2006, 04:06 PM)
> -Fat Bunny eats her red shirts she found- WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!!!!!!!!! HER BATHROOM PROBLEM!!!!! -she starting pooing everywhere- AHHHHHHHHHHHH RUN FOR YOUR LIVES! WHAT ARE WE GOING TO---drowns in poo---- *save yourselves*
> 
> This was posted in the mansion. Close the doors everyone!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meh. ur trash wont come here. it is physicaly imposible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah it can because Justin built a hallway from the mansion to here.
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Let's just blow a walkway in the wall anyways...We don't need permission...


 I thought I kicked you guys out....
what ever.
*boot*
now please, go away.


----------



## Justin

I just finshed making the walkway. Bye. I'm done here.


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just blow a walkway in the wall anyways...We don't need permission...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I kicked you guys out....
> what ever.
> *boot*
> now please, go away.
Click to expand...

 No you kicked us out of the roost.     			 and now that it's combined we live here!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just blow a walkway in the wall anyways...We don't need permission...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I kicked you guys out....
> what ever.
> *boot*
> now please, go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you kicked us out of the roost.     			 and now that it's combined we live here!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:
Click to expand...

 LOL! Meet your new housemates! :lol:


----------



## PrinceBoo

And my Mansion is the biggest and the best!
Muahahhahahah!-All the chair start floating around and hitting people-
All hail the true Prince! :evillaugh:


----------



## Micah

I'm proud to be part of the biggest RPG chain!


----------



## Tyler

Me too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Enough! 

*Sends Massive Dragon Armada To Capture Everyone*

Now everything is fine. :yes: 

I like being part of it, too. Even if I just joined.


----------



## Tyler

Yup RPG's are fun.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yup RPG's are fun.


 They're supposed to be.    			 Glad you're having fun.   
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force

*teleports out* ... WAIT!  *teleports back in*  *grabs glass of soda*  MINE!  *teleports away*


----------



## Kyle

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! YOU STOLE MY SODA!!! -transforms into a fast dino and chases her quickly-


----------



## Triforce3force

*Hits Fossil with water wave*

TSUNAMI!

*teleports away*


----------



## Kyle

-quickly transforms to flying dino and dodges it- HAH!!!!! -back to fast dino- That was.....Fat......Bunnie's......SODA!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force

*teleports in again*  *places soda back*  *leaves*


----------



## ƒish

*floats to the top of the cafe*

*unfloats to the bottom*

yall are crazy...


----------



## Kyle

^_^			  W00t I'm crazy! -takes to soda back to fat bunny and she drinks it all in one hulp-    
^_^


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

oh god....


*destroyes walkway*

I may be crazy, but I still hate it when people dont clean up after themselves...

*piles up all the trash and old food into big pile*
*puts into freezer*

AHHHHH!!!!

I FORGOT!! LOTS OF TRASH AND OLD FOOD PUT INTO FREEZERS MAKE GIANT TRASH MONSTERS!!


JUST LIKE THE ONE THAT ATE THE OLD CAFE FISH!!!



RUN! ONLYTHE HEAD STAFF AN D I CAN FIGHT OFF THIS EVIL MONSTER!!

THIS CALLS FOR A NEW WEAPON!
*PULLS OUT MOP OF DOOM*


oh, and pets can fight it, too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> oh god....
> 
> 
> *destroyes walkway*
> 
> I may be crazy, but I still hate it when people dont clean up after themselves...
> 
> *piles up all the trash and old food into big pile*
> *puts into freezer*
> 
> AHHHHH!!!!
> 
> I FORGOT!! LOTS OF TRASH AND OLD FOOD PUT INTO FREEZERS MAKE GIANT TRASH MONSTERS!!
> 
> 
> JUST LIKE THE ONE THAT ATE THE OLD CAFE FISH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> RUN! ONLYTHE HEAD STAFF AN D I CAN FIGHT OFF THIS EVIL MONSTER!!
> 
> THIS CALLS FOR A NEW WEAPON!
> *PULLS OUT MOP OF DOOM*
> 
> 
> oh, and pets can fight it, too.


 If you need any help, I'll be at the pier, hooking fish. 

*Walks to pier*

*Casts line in water*


----------



## Justin

*rebuilds walkway*

Cmon in, bring in the trash!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *rebuilds walkway*
> 
> Cmon in, bring in the trash!


 *destroyes walkway*

*slawshes at monster*


----------



## Justin

*rebuilds metal-steel Walkway*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *rebuilds metal-steel Walkway*


 dude, stop.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rebuilds walkway*
> 
> Cmon in, bring in the trash!
> 
> 
> 
> *destroyes walkway*
> 
> *slawshes at monster*
Click to expand...

 Could I help?

*Fires Plasma Cannon*


----------



## Triforce3force

Oooo! My turn!  PYRO!  *surrounds monster with pillar of fire*

*Does the RANK UP!  Dance*  I'M A ROCK!  

RANK UP!   *victory sign*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*jim munches*


*slaps away rankup*

i need this, ill return it soon.
*slawses againd*

*mopmop*


----------



## Krool

Look I'm sorry, when I sued Cafe Fish for $1 million... but I lost! Why did the judge make me poor?


----------



## Triforce3force

That's what happens when you lost a lawsuit!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

cause im tbts lawer, too.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> cause im tbts lawer, too.


 : o

Janitor by day... Lawyer by night! : o

*fries up some groundhogfish*


happy Groundhog Day everyone!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## link2398

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kyle

Whennnnnnnnnnnnn willllllllllllllllll I geeeeeeettttttttt my rubbbbbbbbbbbber


----------



## ƒish

Fossil said:
			
		

> Whennnnnnnnnnnnn willllllllllllllllll I geeeeeeettttttttt my rubbbbbbbbbbbber


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

what hapened to the monster I congered up?


----------



## Tyler

Yea? Come on cafe. Let's get to 125 pages!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> what hapened to the monster I congered up?


 its out back still... gnawing on all our pets : (


noes! it ate roachy, the loveable 32 lb cockroach we've been feeding... : (


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## DSFAN121

Ok, I'm here again to jam!

*plays K.K. Salsa*

Oh, could I have a lawyerfish?


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
Click to expand...


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote author="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27

*walks in with the sun behind casting a long shadow*

Well it seems I've reopened my cafe.

once again there will be more than this momopoly around.

and I'll have a ......... Arowana.... not cooked I just need a new pet...
seems they die when locked in a cafe for a month...


----------



## ƒish

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *walks in with the sun behind casting a long shadow*
> 
> Well it seems I've reopened my cafe.
> 
> once again there will be more than this momopoly around.
> 
> and I'll have a ......... Arowana.... not cooked I just need a new pet...
> seems they die when locked in a cafe for a month...


 but Monopolies are good... it lets us all party here, instead of in like, 9 places... 

and seeing how we dumped currancy awhile back, its all good. : o


----------



## Triforce3force

*eats lobster*


----------



## ƒish

Build-A-Banner

how would you guys like to have your banner put up on the front page for awhile?

not only that, it'd get to be in the hall of fame... why not give it a try : D

best banner i see here thats the same size as the current one, gets 200 bells, and their banner will be up there for a month.

all entries must be Cafe


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I'll try


----------



## Mino

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> *walks in with the sun behind casting a long shadow*
> 
> Well it seems I've reopened my cafe.
> 
> once again there will be more than this momopoly around.
> 
> and I'll have a ......... Arowana.... not cooked I just need a new pet...
> seems they die when locked in a cafe for a month...


 Go home and eat your momopoly, boy.

You're not going to beat us ever, haven't you learned?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Our leader has returned!     

Welcome back Mino, I was, uh....look! I caught Fish! 

*Holds Up Fish*

Hm? Mr. Fish? Not again...


----------



## Micah

Welcome back, Mino! :jay:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hi guys.

but what is the egg stuff about???



*cleans*

man, that cocroach was nasty. but why does the janitor always have to feed them all the time?

I want a new post: "coachroach feader"

only spelt corectly



 :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama: 


YAY! llama is back!


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> hi guys.
> 
> but what is the egg stuff about???
> 
> 
> 
> *cleans*
> 
> man, that cocroach was nasty. but why does the janitor always have to feed them all the time?
> 
> I want a new post: "coachroach feader"
> 
> only spelt corectly
> 
> 
> 
> :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:
> 
> 
> YAY! llama is back!


 Done and done-er.


----------



## link2398

welcome back mino,

I think I'll order a drink to go, what do u guys have as far as drinks that aren't from the ocean?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Mino said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys.
> 
> but what is the egg stuff about???
> 
> 
> 
> *cleans*
> 
> man, that cocroach was nasty. but why does the janitor always have to feed them all the time?
> 
> I want a new post: "coachroach feader"
> 
> only spelt corectly
> 
> 
> 
> :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama: :llama:
> 
> 
> YAY! llama is back!
> 
> 
> 
> Done and done-er.
Click to expand...

 thx.

I think my name is up there the most... Im to lazy to count...



lol


*eats a mino*

oops :barf:  :barf:


----------



## DSFAN121

Welcome back Mino....

I really don't understand what you have against me...I thought you said you wanted to forget everything....but, whatever, I really don't care....

Now, could I have an electric eel and fish fries while I continue playing for the customers?

*plays K.K. Etude*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Welcome back Mino....
> 
> I really don't understand what you have against me...I thought you said you wanted to forget everything....but, whatever, I really don't care....
> 
> Now, could I have an electric eel and fish fries while I continue playing for the customers?
> 
> *plays K.K. Etude*


 DSFan, he does, don't worry. :yes: 

Oh well, back to the pier. 

*Walks to Pier*


----------



## LordHappy

I want fish fries. So coff them up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mino....
> 
> I really don't understand what you have against me...I thought you said you wanted to forget everything....but, whatever, I really don't care....
> 
> Now, could I have an electric eel and fish fries while I continue playing for the customers?
> 
> *plays K.K. Etude*
> 
> 
> 
> DSFan, he does, don't worry. :yes:
Click to expand...

 Don't talk for me, kid.


----------



## Mino

LordHappy said:
			
		

> I want fish fries. So coff them up now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Uhh, can we serve them to you instead of regurgitating them?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

now serving:


llama milk!!


 :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Mino....
> 
> I really don't understand what you have against me...I thought you said you wanted to forget everything....but, whatever, I really don't care....
> 
> Now, could I have an electric eel and fish fries while I continue playing for the customers?
> 
> *plays K.K. Etude*
> 
> 
> 
> DSFan, he does, don't worry. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't talk for me, kid.
Click to expand...

 Sure thing, old man.     

Just kidding. Don't take it personally.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

yo, um...


*mopmop*

can I get a... slushy?


----------



## DSFAN121

*is still waiting for eel and fries*

I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!


 *serves*


im a waiter, too!


----------



## DSFAN121

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*
> 
> 
> im a waiter, too!
Click to expand...

 *eats* Mmmmm! I can feel a power burning in my belly! Now, let's get this place rockin'!

K.K. Fusion!!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*
> 
> 
> im a waiter, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats* Mmmmm! I can feel a power burning in my belly! Now, let's get this place rockin'!
> 
> K.K. Fusion!!!!
Click to expand...

 Don't get too fusiony.


----------



## DSFAN121

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*
> 
> 
> im a waiter, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats* Mmmmm! I can feel a power burning in my belly! Now, let's get this place rockin'!
> 
> K.K. Fusion!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too fusiony.
Click to expand...

    			 But I want to...


----------



## Mino

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!


 We need our waiters too serve food while we stand around.  >__>

*waiters are in suspended animation*


----------



## Mino

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*
> 
> 
> im a waiter, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats* Mmmmm! I can feel a power burning in my belly! Now, let's get this place rockin'!
> 
> K.K. Fusion!!!!
Click to expand...

 You really like to remote link to places you can't, don't you?


----------



## DSFAN121

Mino said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is still waiting for eel and fries*
> 
> I'm getting too tired to play....I need food....must....eat.....!
> 
> 
> 
> *serves*
> 
> 
> im a waiter, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *eats* Mmmmm! I can feel a power burning in my belly! Now, let's get this place rockin'!
> 
> K.K. Fusion!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really like to remote ]
> You, I'm ignoring.
> 
> Hey could I have something to drink? I'm dehydrated here....
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyler

Uhhh sure. I forget if I'm staff or not but whatever. Sneaks into kitchen. Here.


----------



## DSFAN121

*drinks* Mmm! Thanks!


----------



## Tyler

No problem.


----------



## DSFAN121

This place is nice...I feel honored to perform here. Thanks to Mr. Fish for letting me!


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhh sure. I forget if I'm staff or not but whatever. Sneaks into kitchen. Here.


 *breaks pinky*

*points to sign*

Warning: Unauthorized access beyond this point will involve severe pinky breaking. : o


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Can I be janitor?


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I'll like....um....I don't know :| What do you think I should get?


----------



## ƒish

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'll like....um....I don't know :| What do you think I should get?


 i dunno, i think you'd be better off as a "loyal customer"  that way:

1. we actually _have_ a customer.
2. you get food.
3. we feel more important.
4. you feel more important
5. maybe you'll become a VIF : o


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Oh I'am a VIF


----------



## DSFAN121

*plays K.K Ska*

Hey, could someone get me fish fries?   
^_^


----------



## Mino

<big><big><big>Newly Revised Workers List:</big>
Owners and Managers:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

*Is Fishing*

Hey, I think I've got something... It feels big....

*Reels it In*

Woah, giant tuna!


----------



## Mino

Oh, and you guys have to be active if you wanna stay staff.  I had to fire some people just now.

*gets rod*

*sets to deep-fat-fry*

"Alright, I caught some Fish Fries!

Yum!"

*gives to DSFan*


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Can I still work here, Mino?


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> *Is Fishing*
> 
> Hey, I think I've got something... It feels big....
> 
> *Reels it In*
> 
> Woah, giant tuna!


 Uhh, we serve that here.  You can put it in our new holding pond, where the guests can see all the fish available for them to eat.

So far, we have:
Angelfish
Arapaima
Arowana
Barbel Steed
Barred Knifejaw
Bass
Bitterling
Bluegill
Brook Trout
Carp
Catfish
Cherry Salmon
Coelacanth
Crawfish
Crucian Carp
Dace
Eel
Freshwater Goby
Frog
Giant Catfish
Giant Snakehead
Giant Tuna - Thanks to Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
Goldfish
Guppy
Jellyfish
Killifish
Koi
Large Bass
Large Char
Loach
Pale Chub
Piranah
Pond Smelt
Popeyed Goldfish
Rainbow Trout
Red Snapper
Salmon
Sea Bass
Small Bass
Stringfish
Sweetfish

I'm gonna add this to our main page.


----------



## Mino

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Can I still work here, Mino?


 Yes.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Fishing*
> 
> Hey, I think I've got something... It feels big....
> 
> *Reels it In*
> 
> Woah, giant tuna!
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh, we serve that here.  You can put it in our new holding pond, where the guests can see all the fish available for them to eat.
> 
> So far, we have:
> Angelfish
> Arapaima
> Arowana
> Barbel Steed
> Barred Knifejaw
> Bass
> Bitterling
> Bluegill
> Brook Trout
> Carp
> Catfish
> Cherry Salmon
> Coelacanth
> Crawfish
> Crucian Carp
> Dace
> Eel
> Freshwater Goby
> Frog
> Giant Catfish
> Giant Snakehead
> Giant Tuna - Thanks to Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
> Goldfish
> Guppy
> Jellyfish
> Killifish
> Koi
> Large Bass
> Large Char
> Loach
> Pale Chub
> Piranah
> Pond Smelt
> Popeyed Goldfish
> Rainbow Trout
> Red Snapper
> Salmon
> Sea Bass
> Small Bass
> Stringfish
> Sweetfish
> 
> I'm gonna add this to our main page.
Click to expand...

 Okay then. *Puts in Pond*

Oh, and expect some other new fish friends to show up, too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Mino said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I still work here, Mino?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

 Okay, thanks.   
^_^


----------



## ƒish

i was totally going to say something like that, but then i either forgot, or didn't feel like it...

yeah, is anyone even doing the banner contest..? >_>


----------



## Triforce3force

Nope.  *drinks Root Beer*  We serve this, right?  If not, we NEED ROOT BEER!


----------



## Justin

*looks around* I was fired...      
:'(				 

*hires him self back*


----------



## Triforce3force

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *looks around* I was fired...      
:'(
> 
> *hires him self back*


 * looks at his title*  EVERYONE'S becoming a sage, but me!


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks around* I was fired...     
:'(
> 
> *hires him self back*
> 
> 
> 
> * looks at his title*  EVERYONE'S becoming a sage, but me!
Click to expand...

 maybe you should be more active. : o

even though you already are pretty active... >_>


and yeah, we have rootbeer, and wootbeer... both are awsome : o


----------



## Justin

*hands w00tbear to everyone*  :yes:


----------



## DSFAN121

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *hands w00tbear to everyone*  :yes:


 Mmm, thanks Justin!

*plays Go K.K. Rider! again*


----------



## Mino

If you guys want your jobs back, you can have them.  You only lost them due to inactivity.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Mino said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Newly Revised Workers List:</big>
> Owners and Managers:


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>Newly Revised Workers List:</big>
> Owners and Managers:
Click to expand...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*is cleaning under table #14*

du du du....

this is the cursed one...


hey, what is this?
looks like a giant squid!!

*cleans it*
*puts it into holding pond*

just keep it away from the wale I found the other day.


----------



## Tyler

Ahhhhggg. Oh I thought that was the swimming pool.


----------



## Triforce3force

Can I have my job back?


----------



## Justin

More w00tbear! Come one, come all! w00tBear!


----------



## Micah

*takes a glass of w00tbeer*


----------



## Tyler

OOOO... I want a wootbeer.


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> OOOO... I want a wootbeer.


 No. It's w00tbeer.


----------



## Tyler

tomNook said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOO... I want a wootbeer.
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's w00tbeer.
Click to expand...

 Oh whoops. Let's redo. 

Take 2.... ACTION

OOOO... I want a w00tbeer.


----------



## Micah

*grabs movie camera* TAKE 2!!!! 


I'm here to make a movie about cafe _f_ish. Now everyone look your best!


----------



## Tyler

Darn I lent TK my good suit.... Can I have it back?


----------



## Triforce3force

*flashes smile* Hi! I'm Triforce3force!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Wait a moment.I don't remember joining and bieng head chef.


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *flashes smile* Hi! I'm Triforce3force!


 hi. : o


*eats a glass*


----------



## Justin

*hands out 900000,00000 Glass's of w00tbear* This place is gonna flood!


----------



## Micah

*films Justin drinking w00tbeer*


----------



## Tyler

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *hands out 900000,00000 Glass's of w00tbear* This place is gonna flood!


OOOOO..... I want w00tbeer! Gime.  :eh:


----------



## Micah

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hands out 900000,00000 Glass's of w00tbear* This place is gonna flood!
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOO..... I want w00tbeer! Gime.  :eh:
Click to expand...

 *pours w00tbeer on OCM* There's some w00tbeer! :lol:


----------



## Triforce3force

Seriously.  I want my job as Head Waitress back.

*drinks w00t beer*

Mmmmm....


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Seriously.  I want my job as Head Waitress back.
> 
> *drinks w00t beer*
> 
> Mmmmm....


 fine, but you have to be here just as much as you are today. : o

*headwaitressizes you*


----------



## Triforce3force

go it.    
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force

*reels in Football Fish*  *puts in Holding Pond*

Wow!  You've come a long way.


----------



## Justin

W00tbear seems to be the hottest food/drink latlely. 

*purs 90000000000000000,00000000000000000000 more cups of w00tbear*

I think were gonna have a flood!


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *reels in Football Fish*  *puts in Holding Pond*
> 
> Wow!  You've come a long way.


 mine bit Mr. Bobersworth's arm off... see. : o

*holds up severed arm*


----------



## Kyle

Can I be the Cafe Idiot? I just made it up.... but I must have that job!!!  h43r:  -falls down-


----------



## Tyler

Oh I want to be the cafe idiot. Me and Kolvo should be the idiots. 

See I am so dumb I roll on the floor.

:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## ƒish

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Can I be the Cafe Idiot? I just made it up.... but I must have that job!!!  h43r:  -falls down-


 can you come to work drunk (on wootbeer.... >_>) EVERY day : o


if so, then yes.


----------



## Kyle

I created it and I am the only one.    
B)			  Oops wrong emotion  h43r:  there we go.... *walks up to


----------



## Tyler

Fine I will be the cafe moron and you can be the cafe idiot.      


:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Kyle

-cups up cream cheese and sits on OCM's foot and says-

That may be true but can you  tell me how morons and idiots are different? Not by much.  :no:


----------



## Tyler

My circulation. owwww..... Anyway fine I will be the uhhh ummm... I don't know. I'll go back to rolling.  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## ƒish

ok, we have a village idiot... who's going to be the town drunk : o


----------



## Tyler

Who me or Kolvo?


----------



## Micah

I'll be drunk! :wacko:


----------



## Kyle

I thought of it!!! I am!


@


----------



## Tyler

Uhhh.... Remember Termina Cafe.     			 Let's not go there.


----------



## Justin

Can I be the Official W00tbear server?

*hands even more w00tbear!*


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhh.... Remember Termina Cafe.     			 Let's not go there.


 i dont remember : (


----------



## Kyle

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uhhh.... Remember Termina Cafe.     			 Let's not go there.


 I never even gone to Termina Cafe...


----------



## Micah

I went there. Once...


----------



## Tyler

Uhhh.... I didn't mean don't go there becasue I work there but the Termina Cafe used to be a cafe that had the members giving dropkicks and stuff.


----------



## Micah

*NOTE TO SELF* Termina cafe is not all bad


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*brings out cake*For the Birthday boy.Me.
who else wants cake


----------



## Triforce3force

*sings Happy Birthday*

*eats cake*


----------



## Justin

*hands out w00tcake*

New Edition of the w00t Collection.


----------



## Tyler

Oh I want WooTCAKE. Wait I said that wrong..... Happy B-day Wolf.


----------



## Kyle

-hands Lone_Wolf a cake- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here you go!

Oh, take this too!


----------



## Mino

That user posted image looks delicious.


----------



## Tyler

MMMMMmmmm... Let's make that an emote to.  :yes:


----------



## Micah

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *brings out cake*For the Birthday boy.Me.
> who else wants cake


 What was Smart's surprise?     

I tried posting this earlier but the phoneline was being hogged... <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Koehler said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *brings out cake*For the Birthday boy.Me.
> who else wants cake
> 
> 
> 
> What was Smart's surprise?
> 
> I tried posting this earlier but the phoneline was being hogged... <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<  <_<
Click to expand...

 My surprise was being ill and not being able to come today. But, that surprised me, too!         

Anyways, look at Wolf's title.


----------



## DSFAN121

*plays K.K. Ska*

Boy, do I love the beat to that....


----------



## Mino

Baby Mario said:
			
		

> *plays K.K. Ska*
> 
> Boy, do I love the beat to that....


 Oh, I'm sorry, we don't admit narcissistic whiny kids in to our cafe.

Please vacate the premises.


----------



## DSFAN121

Mino said:
			
		

> Baby Mario said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *plays K.K. Ska*
> 
> Boy, do I love the beat to that....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, we don't admit narcissistic whiny kids in to our cafe.
> 
> Please vacate the premises.
Click to expand...

 That's nice.....

*continues playing*


----------



## Triforce3force

Ooooo... I want a cool title on my B-Day... but it passed already...     
-_-


----------



## Tyler

My  birtdays comming up soon.


----------



## DSFAN121

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Ooooo... I want a cool title on my B-Day... but it passed already...     
-_-


 Same here.....   
-_-			 

Okay now, I'll take requests for the next song I play!


----------



## Tyler

Play the birthday song........*IN FRENCH!*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -hands Lone_Wolf a cake-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Oh, take this too!


 thanks.I forgot to give myself cake     

@thanks Smart I get to keep it for free forever


----------



## Triforce3force

*throws confetti*

Here's a free Colecanth, on the house!  

*hands Lone_Wolf fish*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *throws confetti*
> 
> Here's a free Colecanth, on the house!
> 
> *hands Lone_Wolf fish*


 thanks.But I get things here for free.I'am head chef


----------



## Triforce3force

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Triforce3force said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *throws confetti*
> 
> Here's a free Colecanth, on the house!
> 
> *hands Lone_Wolf fish*
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.But I get things here for free.I'am head chef
Click to expand...

 uh...well.... Happy Birthday! *runs off*


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *throws confetti*
> 
> Here's a free Colecanth, on the house!
> 
> *hands Lone_Wolf fish*


 wrong fish : o

*picks self up*

*puts coelacanth in place*

there >_>


----------



## Kyle

-throws beer bottle at the wall- I'm drunk........  :wacko:  Wheres my snake?????????????


----------



## Micah

*knocks Kolvo out* There. That's better!


----------



## Tyler

Hopefully.   :lol: 

I like to be cool.    
B)			 
No touching the glasses.

Edit: I      having spelling errors.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -hands Lone_Wolf a cake-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Oh, take this too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.I forgot to give myself cake
> 
> @thanks Smart I get to keep it for free forever
Click to expand...

 Or until I think of something funnier..., I mean, cooler. Wow, where did that come from?     

(Don't worry, your title is safe. :yes


----------



## DSFAN121

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Play the birthday song........*IN FRENCH!*


 I only play K.K. Songs, and in Animalese.     

*walks up to Mr. Fish*

What would you say to me getting me bud to add a spa to this place?


----------



## Micah

A SPA! Sweet!


----------



## ƒish

we already have a spa, its just nobody's found it yet : o

(it was last seen on the roof... but has been known to move around from time to time ; D)


----------



## DSFAN121

Ok. How 'bout a pool then?


----------



## Kyle

-jumps in Spa and finds


----------



## ƒish

Baby Mario said:
			
		

> Ok. How 'bout a pool then?


 that ones in the basement... but nobody has gone down their since that weird night when we found 6 people floating in it... after the machinegun fire. >_>


so yeah, we figure its roudy teens messing around.


----------



## Tyler

Ok. I'll stay out of the pool and go to the holding pond. Without the fish. Oh I'll just throw them into the spa.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## link2398

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Kyle

-looks at camera and it brakes-

Its my face! You need more cameras


----------



## Triforce3force

*repairs camera with smile*       

Aah!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*walks in*

*looks around*

man, i take a vacation for like, 2 days, and this is what hapens??

hey, wait a minute!

where's my broom closet??

ok, some1 better tell me where it went...


----------



## Kyle

-new cameras won't break of my face-

 :r  *takes camera and stomps on it*

There! Now you need more. Oh yeah.... you don't wanna know where your broom closet is....    
:blink:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

who wants fish desert,Bam!


----------



## Tyler

Oooooo... I want some. Drinks w00tbeer.

Now I have invented w00tb33r.


----------



## Mino

The correct spelling is "wootbeer".  I thought I should clear that up.


----------



## Mino

Wow, we've been around for over 10 months!


----------



## Tyler

I know I just like to say it with 3s instead of es.


----------



## Micah

733Tb33r is better!


----------



## Justin

No, w00tbear is much better.


----------



## Micah

_f_ishbeer!


----------



## Tyler

No. w00tb33r! That is the best. Than w00tbeer than _f_ishbeer.


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> No, w00tbear is much better.


 No, that's not how you spell beer.

And it is


----------



## ƒish

Koehler said:
			
		

> 733Tb33r is better!


 teetbeer?

no...


@mino - i think we'll keep it "wootbeer" to prevent poserdom....


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force

I'm guessing he ment 1337b33r...

anyway... *drinks w00tbeer float*


----------



## Tyler

Never heard of w00tbeer float. Maybe we can start a line of w00tbeer products!


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Never heard of w00tbeer float. Maybe we can start a line of w00tbeer products!


 : o

wootbeer, and wootbeer floats.     


i'm not sure what else we could have...


----------



## Mino

Better picture when I feel like it.


----------



## ƒish

Mino said:
			
		

> Better picture when I feel like it.


 either way, that still looks awsome. : D


----------



## Tyler

Awsome job Mino.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Lone_Wolf

congrants Valoo on you 8k


----------



## Tyler

Yea congrats. *sneaks in kitchen for w00tbeers*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*cleans up*

guys, please throw away your w00t bear cans...



*drinks a w00t bear*


----------



## ƒish

*looks at banner*

hmm... i could do a WAY better text... >_>


*runs to edit*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I still don't remember joining this.   
:blink:


----------



## Micah

That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *cleans up*
> 
> guys, please throw away your w00t bear cans...
> 
> 
> 
> *drinks a w00t bear*


 You're saying wootbears, like the big brown things that will eat you.

The correct way to say this is wootbeer, no stupid 0s and a properly spelled beer.


----------



## Kyle

-blows up Mino-

Quit correcting drunk people! Thats their job. lol
They are supposed to be stupid when drunk.  
:rofl:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -blows up Mino-
> 
> Quit correcting drunk people! Thats their job. lol
> They are supposed to be stupid when drunk.  
:rofl:


 *gets out a frying pan*Who should a smack?Kolvo!!!!!!!!*K.O's kolvo*


----------



## Fanghorn

*Walks in and sees Kolvo on the floor* O_0


----------



## Kyle

Why me?!?!?! Pshhhh... always defend the Sage.     
:'(


----------



## Micah

I'm on your side Kolvo. Plus, I like w00tbeer better


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -blows up Mino-
> 
> Quit correcting drunk people! Thats their job. lol
> They are supposed to be stupid when drunk.  
:rofl:


 hey...

i wasnt drunk. just tipsy.


and no more w00tbeer, or woot beer, or any other way of saying it.

I hate cleaning up after u guys when u r drunk. i sware, i am still finding bits and peaces of hidden mess from the last time u guys got like this.

*throws out beer*

....


wait, here comes the hangover...

 :barf:  :barf:  :barf:


----------



## Tyler

NOOOO!!! My w00tbeer.  *Jumps in dumpster*


----------



## Mino

Yeah, wootbeer is non-alcoholic.


----------



## Mino

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Why me?!?!?! Pshhhh... always defend the Sage.     
:'(


 Was I a GM when you joined?


----------



## Tyler

Yea what Mino said. <small><small><small>You are good with excuses. </small></small></small>


----------



## DSFAN121

Mmm, I want a w00tbeer! I need the energy so I can play!


----------



## Hevendor

Wootbeer, that sounds good.


----------



## ƒish

*begins making gallons of wootbeer*

yeah, uhh, like, get it while its, like, cold or something. : )


----------



## Tyler

Yay more w00tbeer!


----------



## Micah

*drinks it all*


----------



## DSFAN121

*slaps Koehler*

Hey some of that was for me! :angry:


----------



## Micah

*gives Baby Mario a cup* Here's more! Drink it up!


----------



## Tyler

Mmmm.... w00tbeer! Mine!  :evillaugh:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ok people, as the bonser of tis place, i WILL boot ne1 who gets too unruly.


*drinks w00tbear*


fuzzy!


----------



## Tyler

Well is it my fault you guys make AWSOME w00tbeer. I just    
:wub:			 w00tbeer!


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I haven't tried WOOTbear :angry:


----------



## LordHappy

Go wOOtbeer we love you   
:wub:


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why me?!?!?! Pshhhh... always defend the Sage.    
:'(
> 
> 
> 
> Was I a GM when you joined?
Click to expand...

 Dunno..... -scaratches head-

-drinks root beer-

Well...... I need to lay off the w00t beer anyway.


----------



## Furry Sparks

*a chair spontaiusly combusts(sp?) with black fire out of nowhere then die out with me standing there* Umm.. yeah.. i'm backish    			 but i will be here tommorow, for now i have to go, i'll be more active here from now on! *black fire apperes engulfs me and i disaprere*


----------



## LordHappy

See you tommorow.


----------



## Micah

It's tommorow. I'm waiting for you, ZF!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*poof*

i do the appear and dissapear thingy too, but with me, it is purple fire!!

just make shure u dont drop ne ashes!!


*poof*


----------



## Micah

Cool! Me like purple fire! :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf

I have an idea*gets some frozen fish and put them on purple flame*Ok we need a tester,anyone?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I have an idea*gets some frozen fish and put them on purple flame*Ok we need a tester,anyone?


 ...

the flame is only there while i dissapear or re-apear. all other times, there is no fire.


*poof*


so ha! now u dont know if i am coming or going!


----------



## Tyler

Ok. *Poor w00tbeer on fish.*
Tastes fine to me.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea*gets some frozen fish and put them on purple flame*Ok we need a tester,anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> the flame is only there while i dissapear or re-apear. all other times, there is no fire.
> 
> 
> *poof*
> 
> 
> so ha! now u dont know if i am coming or going!
Click to expand...

 ...o okay,fart then j/k


----------



## Triforce3force

*eats pie*  Any customers?


----------



## Tyler

I'll have pie.


----------



## Triforce3force

What kind of pie?


----------



## Tyler

Apple pie is fine.


----------



## Triforce3force

*serves apple pie with ice cream*  Here ye go!


----------



## Tyler

Thanks.    
^_^			 This is good pie.    
^_^


----------



## Triforce3force

Yup! I don't particulary like apple pie, though.  Pecan Pie is more my type.    
^_^


----------



## Tyler

Pecan pie is ok. I love anything that has cinnimon.


----------



## Kyle

Pie is good but cake is better.

-hugs a sack of potatos that was owned by a poor family that was hungry-

Nobody will hurt you my babies.  :wacko:


----------



## Tyler

Cake is good too!    
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks

*poof*
apple pie is the best :yes: 
i gotta catch some fish for my job 
*poof*
*poof* 
Heres some zebra turkyfish


----------



## Tyler

See you 
*poof*
agree!
Bye! 
*poof*


----------



## ƒish

: o


silly poofing people.      

*throws peanuts*


----------



## Tyler

*poof* 
Mmmm... Peanuts!
*poof*


----------



## Micah

poofing peanuts!
*poof*


----------



## Tyler

*poof*
Well I'm done poofing.  I'm tired.... FOR NOW!!!!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 










Ok one more poof!
*POOOOOOOOOFFFFFFFF*


----------



## Furry Sparks

I started the poof so i can poof    			 *poof*


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*farts*j/k fooled you.


----------



## ƒish

*sets up anti-poofing beacons*

>_>


----------



## Tyler

Ok people. I would like to order a birthday cake for me!


----------



## Micah

*makes _f_ishy cake*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*cleans up soot*


----------



## Tyler

Thanks. Now anyone want any?


----------



## DSFAN121

Koehler said:
			
		

> *gives Baby Mario a cup* Here's more! Drink it up!


 *drinks*

mmm!

*plays Go K.K. Rider! (Crazy BM Remix)*


----------



## ƒish

*watches DSFAN run around drunk*

put your clothes back on, dude...


who spiked his punch?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

Smart_Tech I can't believe you!


----------



## Tyler

Same here.


----------



## Furry Sparks

how could you do that!
*pours some strange liquid into the fishing pond*


----------



## Tyler

Cool. They pool is turning pink. 

*Hops In*


----------



## Furry Sparks

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Cool. They pool is turning pink.
> 
> *Hops In*


 Better be careful! i noteced more piranhas then usual in there


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hmm...


i realy dont feel like cleaning up blood...


----------



## Tyler

Wait little leaches. May I take some home?


----------



## LordHappy

cool leaches!!!!!Can I eat one or two?


----------



## MGMT

i've been replace by bob :barf:     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i've been replace by bob :barf:     
:'(				     
:'(


 bob replaced most of the staff...     

he's even got his eye on my : o


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

>_<  I hardly know how to take that...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Koehler said:
			
		

> >_<  I hardly know how to take that...


 ???


 :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:


----------



## Tyler

Lalmas! Lets loose to destroy the Blue Haven!   :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

Joking.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Well, I'm sorry to say this, but I'm resigning. I have nothing against no one, it's just that I've been doing a little more with Termina. Yeah, I gave in to the competition. Anyways, I'll still pop in as a customer.     

Oh, and Bob can have my job. He's collecting them all, isn't he?


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

ok, thx!


but my god, i think i might have too many. i would like to give a few to the needy (but i will hold onto them untill some1 wants it):

Official Merman (greeter)

Head


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> ok, thx!
> 
> 
> but my god, i think i might have too many. i would like to give a few to the needy (but i will hold onto them untill some1 wants it):
> 
> Official Merman (greeter)
> 
> Head


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*gets video camera**records* :evillaugh: *Puts all over the internet*OMG a million hits!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

bye, smart.

i would like to actualy not give up jobs

i figured that i can still have a co-worker in most places


BUT I AM THE ONLY HEAD JANITOR


----------



## Micah

I wanna be the Official Merman! :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Koehler said:
			
		

> I wanna be the Official Merman! :yes:


 ok, we can share the job

*cleans*

*


----------



## Micah

Cool! I get to share a job with Bob!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Koehler said:
			
		

> Cool! I get to share a job with Bob!


 yes yes...


----------



## Tyler

Hi. I am here to announce that you people need to use better post quality.

*poof*  :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle

-blows up everything-

R o c k e t s ! ! ! !



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Kolvo said:
			
		

> -blows up everything-
> 
> R o c k e t s ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


 gah... 


STOP BLOWING UP THE CAFES! 

it is such a _pain_ cleaning up blast craters...



 >_<


----------



## ƒish

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> *gets video camera**records* :evillaugh: *Puts all over the internet*OMG a million hits!


 yeah, only like, 990,000 away... so close.


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hi. I am here to announce that you people need to use better post quality.
> 
> *poof*  :evillaugh:


 RPing is not meant to have quality.  >__>

And you'd probably pass out if you knew how the post quality thing started.


----------



## ƒish

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I am here to announce that you people need to use better post quality.
> 
> *poof* :evillaugh:
> 
> 
> 
> RPing is not meant to have quality.  >__>
> 
> And you'd probably pass out if you knew how the post quality thing started.
Click to expand...

 heh... yeah... >_>

but yeah, enough on that subject, lets talk about... shrimp... i dont really like shrimp, they're pretty nasty...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

Shrinp _is_ disgusting IMO. >_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*dusts away cob-webs*


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *dusts away cob-webs*


 *puts up fake ones*

we need this place to have atleast a 5% spook feel... and cob webs scare away people like smarttech.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Hey i'm still a head


----------



## Tyler

Ehh. Cobwebs are fun.


AHHHG!!! Cobwebs!  :mez: Don't Hurt Me!


----------



## Furry Sparks

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Ehh. Cobwebs are fun.
> 
> 
> AHHHG!!! Cobwebs!  :mez: Don't Hurt Me!


 *pulls out combweber gun 5000* *fires rapidly* i think the spook feel is way above 5% now...


----------



## Tyler

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh. Cobwebs are fun.
> 
> 
> AHHHG!!! Cobwebs! :mez: Don't Hurt Me!
> 
> 
> 
> *pulls out combweber gun 5000* *fires rapidly* i think the spook feel is way above 5% now...
Click to expand...

 Thank you lord!  :yes:


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh. Cobwebs are fun.
> 
> 
> AHHHG!!! Cobwebs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## FreddieMercury9-1

First real thread to reach 150 pages?

I think so!


----------



## Jeremy

Define "real".


----------



## Lady_Of_The_Woods

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!


 rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;


----------



## Tyler

Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
Click to expand...

 Storm!!!!!   :angry: 

What did you do now!!!


----------



## Jeremy

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
Click to expand...

 Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?


----------



## Tyler

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?
Click to expand...

No... Lady of the Woods.

Yea. Almost 1,500 post!  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?
Click to expand...

 Way to blow another secret, Storm.


----------



## ƒish

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!


 D:

wow, thats awsome, we're like, important now...

someone make us a freaking wiki.


----------



## Tyler

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Way to blow another secret, Storm.
Click to expand...

 Pss.... Use the flashy thing.  
:rofl:	 
*Passes to Smart*


----------



## Mino

Wikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwiki!

Everybody now.


----------



## Lady_Of_The_Woods

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... Lady of the Woods.
> 
> Yea. Almost 1,500 post!  :jay:  :jay:
Click to expand...

 It's me, Bulerias. >_<;

And yeah, g'job, Storm.

I tried making TBT a Wiki, and the idiots there deleted it for "advertising."


----------



## ƒish

Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady_Of_The_Woods said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real thread to reach 150 pages?
> 
> I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> rofl, that thread in a certain underground place doesn't count. >_>;;;;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Storm!!!!!   :angry:
> 
> What did you do now!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?  Do you mean the staff chat thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... Lady of the Woods.
> 
> Yea. Almost 1,500 post!  :jay:  :jay:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's me, Bulerias. >_<;
> 
> And yeah, g'job, Storm.
> 
> I tried making TBT a Wiki, and the idiots there deleted it for "advertising."
Click to expand...

 thats why we should have made one for this, so people could delete it, i'd be famous.


----------



## Micah

I feel lost. It feels like just recently Cafe _f_ish reached 100 pages.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hey, storm, how many pages were in the old cafe fish? u know, the one that was "deleated"?




u should bring that one back, but lock it. just so people can c what a great thing it was...


----------



## Tyler

Well I have no clue what that was but I'd like to see it I guess.


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> hey, storm, how many pages were in the old cafe fish? u know, the one that was "deleated"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u should bring that one back, but lock it. just so people can c what a great thing it was...


 i dont think this place was ever deleted... atleast, not while i was paying attention. : o


----------



## Mino

You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.


 Oh, I remember that. He was like "OMG!!!!", all freaking out and stuff.    			 Good times.


----------



## ƒish

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember that. He was like "OMG!!!!", all freaking out and stuff.    			 Good times.
Click to expand...

 except it turns out _he_ didn't delete it, it was a glitch.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember that. He was like "OMG!!!!", all freaking out and stuff.    			 Good times.
Click to expand...

 oh, yah, that's right. but was it actualy deleated?


----------



## Mino

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember that. He was like "OMG!!!!", all freaking out and stuff.    			 Good times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yah, that's right. but was it actualy deleated?
Click to expand...

 It was, but our post count stayed.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

FreddieMercury91 said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FreddieMercury91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of Termina Cafe, which was deleted when Bulerias deleted all of the off-topic board.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember that. He was like "OMG!!!!", all freaking out and stuff.    			 Good times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, yah, that's right. but was it actualy deleated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, but our post count stayed.
Click to expand...

 darn.....


 *major cleanup*


----------



## ƒish

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Caf*


----------



## ƒish




----------



## THEBOBINATOR

YAY!!!


----------



## Tyler

I'm late for party...  >_< Stupid Florida getting in the way for this. Oh well  :jay:


----------



## ƒish

*eats children*

happy birthday bul... its like, 5 days left and you turn... 14. : o

big number.   
:wub:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*cleans up*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*cleans up*


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *cleans up*


 there's alot of kitty blood around. : (

oh, by the way everyone, you can now buy a loaf of kitty from the menu.

yay for kittyloaf. : D


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

[quote author="


----------



## Bulerias

[quote author="


----------



## Justin

Kittyloaf please...


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hold the phone...


i think the glich has been fixed!


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## MGMT

i'll have some Seaweed Grog and Kitty Loaf

*shows fake i.d.*


----------



## ƒish

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> i'll have some Seaweed Grog and Kitty Loaf
> 
> *shows fake i.d.*


 : O

its an Illigal Alien! get him. : o


   

*hands over beer seaweed grog and a kittyloaf*


----------



## Bulerias

"Give 'im a glass of meat... WILL YA STIMPY?!" - Ren

<3


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> "Give 'im a glass of meat... WILL YA STIMPY?!" - Ren
> 
> <3


 *continues making kittyloaves*


everyone wants these, i think they'll be extinct soon. >_>


----------



## Bulerias

Ah, what the heck, I'd like a kittyloaf as well.


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler

Yay!    
^_^			 Hey your almost at 5,000 posts.


----------



## Micah

BTW, what is a kittyloaf?


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> BTW, what is a kittyloaf?


    			 Food, animals.......


----------



## Micah

Eww... >_<    I have a piece of hair in mine!


----------



## ƒish

Koehler said:
			
		

> Eww... >_<    I have a piece of hair in mine!


 buh.


most kitty's have hair... the ones that dont are scary... so naturally, any kittyloaves with hair are just more yummy.


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> Eww... >_<    I have a piece of hair in mine!


 It's kittyloaf. It happens.


----------



## LordHappy

how would eat animal with hair


----------



## ƒish

Koehler said:
			
		

> Eww... >_<    I have a piece of hair in mine!


 just eat it people. >_>

its yummy, it's all the goodness of bread... baked right into a cat.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023

*checks in PMs* I was a chef here once, unless I am mistaken...

Could I have my job back?   
^_^


----------



## Tennis=Life

One coelacanth to go please.


----------



## ƒish

WAILMERBOY1023 said:
			
		

> *checks in PMs* I was a chef here once, unless I am mistaken...
> 
> Could I have my job back?   
^_^


 sorry, all jobs are taken.

*makes a coelacanth*


----------



## Micah

*eats the coelecanth* this is good! :eh:


----------



## Tyler

What happened to the w00tbeer supply. Did we run out or were there theifs again.


----------



## Micah

I think they're hidden under the stairs in PB's Mansion. I'll go get some!


----------



## WailmerBoy1023

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

Koehler said:
			
		

> *eats the coelecanth* this is good! :eh:


 That was mine <_< could someone remake my coelacanth Koehler ate mine <_<


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> What happened to the w00tbeer supply. Did we run out or were there theifs again.


 *makes a new Coelacanth with "PKMN" pasted on it*

have fun wif dat.

and yeah, who's been smuggling wootbeer and kittyloaves out of here? >_>


----------



## Tennis=Life

This time I got it, mmmm that's good.  I used to wonder how you guys stay in business...now I nkow why, you're food is good!


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> This time I got it, mmmm that's good.  I used to wonder how you guys stay in business...now I nkow why, you're food is good!


 yeah, we should prolly start charging money for it. >_>


----------



## Micah

*hands the sages free lifetime supply of kittyloaf* Enjoy! :jay:


----------



## PrinceBoo

I havent caught an Ocean Sunfish in AC yet, could I...borrow one? :r


----------



## Micah

Why do you need one...?


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> The Buffalo Deathwings are also good.  If you don't like spicy food, stay away!


 Wait. I want Buffalo Deathwings!


----------



## Tennis=Life

Could I order w00t beer for everyone at TBT for me and OCM's sagedom celebration?!


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Could I order w00t beer for everyone at TBT for me and OCM's sagedom celebration?!


 No.

its on me!

Drinks all around!

Happy Birthday sages!


----------



## Tyler

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Could I order w00t beer for everyone at TBT for me and OCM's sagedom celebration?!


 May  I have a sage soda. I need some before the end of the day please.


----------



## Tennis=Life

It's my birthday?  My birthday is not for a while.  Well, who cares! .  The point is the party not what the party is for .


----------



## Tyler

:lol: Hey. I think the glitch is here. We need to call the       Star to elimnate it.


----------



## ƒish

*makes two sage soda's*

rawr. : o


----------



## Micah

lol *sings happy birthday and throws confetti* :jay:


----------



## Tyler

Happy T-Shirt Tuesday.      


>


----------



## Micah

My t-shirt is dirty!


----------



## DSFAN121

*comes in with 20 huge moving vans*

...yeah, I'd like to buy enough w00tbeer to fill all of these. >.>


----------



## Micah

What are you gonna do with it all?


----------



## ƒish

happy T-shirt Tuesday. : D

yeah, today i'm lazy, instead of wearing a shirt, i just wore an undershirt, with my jacket over it... turned out nice, it was good to wear the jacket, because some classes are like, 30 degree's, and if it got hot, i could just take it off... helps me get a tan on the way home too.   
B)


----------



## ƒish

Baby Mario said:
			
		

> *comes in with 20 huge moving vans*
> 
> ...yeah, I'd like to buy enough w00tbeer to fill all of these. >.>


 sorry, wootbeer only tastes good in here, if you take it outside, it gets flat instantly... then its just your regular old chili.

incafe drink only. : D


----------



## SL92

Hello, do you serve Moby Dick here? I'm in the mood for some great white whale.

If not, I'll have some Jonah's Whale.


And I need as much Woot Beer as I can buy for Minority's birthday! WooT!


----------



## ƒish

Koehler said:
			
		

> What are you gonna do with it all?


 fer deh last time, you cant take woot beer out of here. D:<

but yeah, heres some whale, hope you like lard.


----------



## Micah

>_< I suddenly lost my appetite.


----------



## DSFAN121

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

Baby Mario said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force

'Hoy people.  *drinks w00tbeer*

How's it been?


----------



## Tyler

Good. We are still trying to hide the body though. *Shoves in locker* Good. Aghhhck

I forgot to lock it.  >_<


----------



## Micah

Make sure it doesn't get in the food!


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

Why is there a camera in the bathroom       
:huh:			        
:huh:			 


I think the piranhas evolved into aligators >_<


----------



## Tyler

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Why is there a camera in the bathroom       
:huh:			        
:huh:
> 
> 
> I think the piranhas evolved into aligators >_<


   
:blink:			 *Throws wads of gum at camera* 

Thats better.    
^_^


----------



## ƒish

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Why is there a camera in the bathroom       
:huh:			        
:huh:


 : D

because i'm a jerk... why else would it be facing the stalls. : D

smile.   
:wub:


----------



## Tyler

That's just not right...  :no:


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's just not right...  :no:


 : D

well we have to find out who's stealing our urinal cakes somehow. : (


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## Tennis=Life

You have cameras in there <_< just look at the tape.


----------



## The Red Special

I'd like to see the wine list, please.

And is there anyway I can get anyone to be a footrest for me?  You'll feel good being stepped on by a giant of coolness.      

*nods to Mercury*


----------



## Tyler

No. The glitch is back.


----------



## Micah

It is? How?


----------



## Tyler

Koehler said:
			
		

> It is? How?


 It was. It's gone now... <_<


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*is back*

*mop*








wootbeer please...


----------



## Tyler

Sure. *Toses at Bobinator*


----------



## ƒish

*removes 4 floorboards*

*starts digging a hole*

uhh...

...dont ask. >_>


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## Micah

I would like another kittyloaf! (Man, I'm addicted to those things!    			 )


----------



## Triforce3force

Koehler said:
			
		

> I would like another kittyloaf! (Man, I'm addicted to those things!    			 )


 *throws flaming kittyloaf* here you go!


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Triforce3force

:blink:			  What's with the dissapearing page 161.... It's HAUNTED!


----------



## Tyler

It's evil.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hey people!

i just got back from NYC...

u know, nintendo world isnt as big as i thought it would be.

*cleans*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

o, and tommorow, im leaving 4 camp 4 the next 4 weeks, so...


*uber clean*

that ought to fix the plrblem of the mess...

get some1 to clean 4 me till i get back

and can some1 feed jim?



 :wacko: thats a lot of 4s....


----------



## Micah

I can clean for you.


----------



## ƒish

Koehler said:
			
		

> I can clean for you.


 Bob's on it. <3

*is close to halfway done digging*


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tyler

[quote author="


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*back*

*clean*


----------



## Micah

Funny. I can't see Bob's post.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

Koehler said:
			
		

> Funny. I can't see Bob's post.


 that is because of either a) the glitch, or   
B)			 my awsomeness


----------



## ƒish

Or its my continued forgetfulness of this topics existance... something like that.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

meh


*anti-cobwebs with new runnign shoes*


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*throws birthday party*


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> *throws birthday party*


 wuh geh D:

i'm awake. D:

uhhh..... hi.


----------



## Micah

Quick bake _f_ish a cake!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

frigging cobwebs...

*clean*

wOOt @ teh yellowness!!! :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> frigging cobwebs...
> 
> *clean*
> 
> wOOt @ teh yellowness!!! :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay:


 gasp. D:

Yer old, fat, and yellow now. Way to go.


----------



## Jeremy

this thread has the glitch i think :0


----------



## Tyler

So many cobwebs! Graghhh! 

*Shoots the cobwebs with Riffle*

That should take care of them. :yes:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

no! storm's right!!! TEH GLITCH IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> no! storm's right!!! TEH GLITCH IS HERE!!!!!


 D:

we'll live though. <3

*starts building slurpee's*


----------



## Triforce3force

*takes a sick day*

Ugh...my throat hurts.


----------



## ƒish

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> *takes a sick day*
> 
> Ugh...my throat hurts.


 Don't die Please. : (

Happy September everyone. <3


----------



## Tyler

Yay....

*Has a surplee*

Mmmm...


----------



## Tyler

:gyroidsurprised: *Cleans more Spiderwebs* Let's not loose the Cafe Wars!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> :gyroidsurprised: *Cleans more Spiderwebs* Let's not loose the Cafe Wars!


*slap*

WHAT THE HECK DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING???


----------



## Tyler

:gyroidcry: Owww... *Falls to the Ground*


----------



## Kyle

-floats in-

You guys are mmk.

-floats out-


----------



## Tyler

Hey! :gyroidmad: 

Teh Glitch is         us all.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

Lol, glitch.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

i think its gone...


----------



## Kyle

I saw teh glitch too.


----------



## Tyler

Hopefully.... 









*mop* 
OH NO! I'm turning into teh Bob!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Hopefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mop*
> OH NO! I'm turning into teh Bob!


 *slap*

*burn*

*stomp*

HOW DARE YOU!!


----------



## Tyler

Oww... Why is everyone hitting me.     
:'(				 


BTW.... Look what I founded.


----------



## Sporge27

This place is still glitched? :gyroid360: 
Glitch makes me dizzy


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

This place is pretty much out of business. No one, well, hardly anyone comes here anymore. There are rumors, though, that it's haunted by the ghosts of Fish and Mino...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15

See! The ghosts hid my post! 

We must flee! Flee!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

*mop*


----------



## Tyler

Oh no... Ghosties! :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Kyle

Teh are not gh0stz0rs. Cuz I r gh0stz0rs. And I kno mi gh0stz0rs.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

hey, look what i found!


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=4672


----------



## Tyler

Interesting....  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Gabby

I thought this place was dead.


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

it is. unfortunately.


----------



## Propaganda Man

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> it is. unfortunately.


 So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

no, it isnt. however, i believe it served pasta, and therefore is a holy place of the flying spagetti monster.


----------



## Propaganda Man

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> no, it isnt. however, i believe it served pasta, and therefore is a holy place of the flying spagetti monster.


 You don't pay for the cooking, you pay for the meal. Bow to the pasta but leave the cafe alone.


----------



## AndyB

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is. unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!
Click to expand...

 Give him a break,
He just misses the place.


----------



## Propaganda Man

Light Avenger18 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is. unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give him a break,
> He just misses the place.
Click to expand...

Relax, Bob and I go back to 5th grade.


----------



## AndyB

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Light Avenger18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is. unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give him a break,
> He just misses the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relax, Bob and I go back to 5th grade.
Click to expand...

 Alright.
It is just a real shame, to see good threads, the best even, vanish, beyond revival.


----------



## Scar Tissue

Can I get something?


----------



## Kyle

Scar Tissue said:
			
		

> Can I get something?


 No. This cafe has been closed for a long time. Since March I believe.

For future reference, don't bump old topics.


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> Scar Tissue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get something?
> 
> 
> 
> No. This cafe has been closed for a long time. Since March I believe.
> 
> For future reference, don't bump old topics.
Click to expand...

 Bite me.  D:

Edited the first post, the Termina Cafe just barely passed us again.  Screw them, I say!

We need staffs so we can restart the shenanigans.


----------



## Micah

It's about time you returned, Mino     

Can I be head chef?


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> It's about time you returned, Mino
> 
> Can I be head chef?


 First come, first serve.

You're hired.


----------



## Justin

Can I have a waiter spot?


----------



## Mino

*rubs a wootbeer stein thoughtfully*

I'm not cut out for e-drama.

Anyone want something?


----------



## Justin

I take that as a... ?


----------



## Furry Sparks

Is it just me or did posts just vanish from here?

edit: never mind.. they are back now >_>


----------



## Grawr

Mino is back? DDDDDDDDDD:

I can't possibly stay away for long, then.


----------



## ƒish

I'm in.


----------



## Grawr

[quote author="


----------



## Tyler

*steals bobs job*

Janitor position please.


----------



## Mino

Anyone who wants a job, gets that job.

Come one, come all!


----------



## Tyler

*mops*

Hope Bob doesn't come back to shoot me, cause you know how he is when it comes to cleaning...


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> Anyone who wants a job, gets that job.
> 
> Come one, come all!


 Does that mean my dream of being a janitory can finally come true?

   
:'(				 (Happy tears) This is the happiest day of my life.


----------



## JJH

Am I the only one here who can't see my post? Anyways, I see Odd took my job. 

   
:'(				 (Sad tears) Dreams don't come true I guess.


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here who can't see my post? Anyways, I see Odd took my job.
> 
> :'(				 (Sad tears) Dreams don't come true I guess.


 Yea it's one of IF's infamous glitches..

*sighs*


----------



## Justin

Drink orders anyone?


----------



## Tyler

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Drink orders anyone?


 Sure why not. 

Wootbeer... GO!


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who can't see my post? Anyways, I see Odd took my job.
> 
> :'(				 (Sad tears) Dreams don't come true I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's one of IF's infamous glitches..
> 
> *sighs*
Click to expand...

 Not seeing my posts or dreams not coming true?

BTW, I can see them now.


----------



## Tyler

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who can't see my post? Anyways, I see Odd took my job.
> 
> :'(				 (Sad tears) Dreams don't come true I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's one of IF's infamous glitches..
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not seeing my posts or dreams not coming true?
> 
> BTW, I can see them now.
Click to expand...

 Mostly the first, second is possible.


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one here who can't see my post? Anyways, I see Odd took my job.
> 
> :'(				 (Sad tears) Dreams don't come true I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea it's one of IF's infamous glitches..
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not seeing my posts or dreams not coming true?
> 
> BTW, I can see them now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mostly the first, second is possible.
Click to expand...

I guess I'll take a job as an assistant chef to Koehler, if that's possible. I have a lot of experience.

Edit: *Puts on important news person suit* This just in. Eating does not count as chef experience. Disregard the last sentence of my previous post. But I still want the job pelase.


----------



## Justin

*runs on recently wiped floors and falls* Nothing! Will that be wootbear or wootbeer?


----------



## Mino

Well, let's just say I talked to Bob, and he thinks I'm creepy or something, so whatever.     			  You get to keep it.

Also, it's wootbeer.  Anyone who says anything else will get slapped with a rubber fish, etc.


----------



## Justin

Mino said:
			
		

> Well, let's just say I talked to Bob, and he thinks I'm creepy or something, so whatever.     			  You get to keep it.
> 
> Also, it's wootbeer.  Anyone who says anything else will get slapped with a rubber fish, etc.


 *sees rubber fish in corner of eye* *gets slapped*

*hands over wootbeer*


----------



## JJH

I want a wootbeer and rubber fish please.


----------



## Justin

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I want a wootbeer and rubber fish please.


 *takes rubber fish out of box* *pours wootbeer*


----------



## Micah

*chugs wootbeer* That hit the spot!


----------



## JJH

Thank you Justin. And thanks for the job Mino. I'm ready to cook Sergeant Koehler, sir!


----------



## Micah

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Thank you Justin. And thanks for the job Mino. I'm ready to cook Sergeant Koehler, sir!


 Make me a batch of kittyloaf.


----------



## JJH

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Justin. And thanks for the job Mino. I'm ready to cook Sergeant Koehler, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Make me a batch of kittyloaf.
Click to expand...

 Sir yes sir. *Googles "kitty loaf recipe"* *See pic of cat in oven*



 :gyroidpuke:


----------



## Copper

*Comes in mysteriously with outright joy* 

"Hello, I see the restaurant has been reopened so in that case I would like to have a wootbeer please!"

*Waits patiently*


----------



## Mino

*drops a wootbeer onto the bar from his hidden perch on the ceiling*

Drink up.

Yeah, I sit up here all the time.  You just don't see me.


----------



## Copper

"Thanks!"

*gulp,gulp...*

"Mmmm, that was pretty good! What's this stuff made of?"

*Gets extremely hyper*


----------



## Mino

Woot and beer.

And powdered codeine I found in my medicine cabinet.


----------



## Furry Sparks

Can I have wootbeer without the woot?


----------



## Micah

Sure, but don't drink too much. I'm not driving you home tonight >_<


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Sure, but don't drink too much. I'm not driving you home tonight >_<


 You're not driving anyone anywhere ever.


----------



## beakmanthegreat

im not really thirsty, so can i get a sneezeburger?

also, can i get a menu?


----------



## Mino

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> im not really thirsty, so can i get a sneezeburger?
> 
> also, can i get a menu?


 Look at the first page, thanks.


----------



## JJH

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> im not really thirsty, so can i get a sneezeburger?
> 
> also, can i get a menu?


 I got plenty of sneeze, but we don't serve burgers. Sorry.


----------



## beakmanthegreat

...fine...
ill have some buffalo deathwings and a seaweed grog, with less "sea" and extra "weed" plz. oh, and dont forget the cyanide dipping sauce for the deathwings...


----------



## Tyler

beakmanthegreat said:
			
		

> ...fine...
> ill have some buffalo      wings and a seaweed grog, with less "sea" and extra "weed" plz. oh, and dont forget the cyanide dipping sauce for the      wings...


 If we did that we'd be in jail.


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> beakmanthegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fine...
> ill have some buffalo   wings and a seaweed grog, with less "sea" and extra "weed" plz. oh, and dont forget the cyanide dipping sauce for the   wings...
> 
> 
> 
> If we did that we'd be in jail.
Click to expand...

 Not if ya know all the right people.


----------



## Micah

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beakmanthegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fine...
> ill have some buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beakmanthegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fine...
> ill have some buffalo   wings and a seaweed grog, with less "sea" and extra "weed" plz. oh, and dont forget the cyanide dipping sauce for the   wings...
> 
> 
> 
> If we did that we'd be in jail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if ya know all the right people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know Mino.
Click to expand...

 Hey, I'm clean.  I run a cafe you know.

Are you going to get this man his food or do I have to do it myself?


----------



## Tyler

Hey don't look at me, I'm the janitor!

*mop*


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beakmanthegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...fine...
> ill have some buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

We need people to sign up.


----------



## Justin

*light-speed serving*


----------



## Deleted User

Geez, this is a long topic! o.o


----------



## Mino

mario94 said:
			
		

> Geez, this is a long topic! o.o


 It's not the longest anymore, the Termina Cafe is barely beating us now, even though we've been off for a year and a half.


----------



## Mino

Hmm, this place seems to suffer from a lack of activity....

*taps 4 kegs of wootbeer*

Anyone want free wootbeer?


----------



## JJH

I'll take two dozen!


----------



## Micah

I'll take some also.


----------



## Mino

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> I'll take two dozen!


 Two dozen what?  I NEED A UNIT OF MEASUREMENT.


----------



## Tyler

Mino said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two dozen!
> 
> 
> 
> Two dozen what?  I NEED A UNIT OF MEASUREMENT.
Click to expand...

 I think he wants 2 dozen bananas....


----------



## Mino

"Bananas" is also not a unit of measure.  D:


----------



## JJH

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take two dozen!
> 
> 
> 
> Two dozen what?  I NEED A UNIT OF MEASUREMENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he wants 2 dozen bananas....
Click to expand...

Odd can read my mind. 1 Banana= .5 Gallons


You can feel honored. This post is my 1,000th post and I made it here.


----------



## Mino

There are no posts in Cafe


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> There are no posts in Cafe


----------



## Mino

We need customers, how about a game?

Animal Crossing trivia, no Google!


----------



## Mino

We'll start easy.

How many acres are in your town?


----------



## Tyler

Mino said:
			
		

> We'll start easy.
> 
> How many acres are in your town?


 *googles*

*gets shot in the head*


----------



## Micah

25?


----------



## Mino

....

No one knows?


----------



## Kyle

Do you has Limes?


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> Do you has Limes?


 What?

By the way, Justin got it right.

*throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*

Next question:
How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.


----------



## Micah

50? >_<


----------



## Mino

Not.  Even.  Close.

There are 40 fish total in Animal Crossing....


----------



## JJH

Not sure why but that numbers 27 and 35 are popping into my mind. I know it's not 35 so I'll say 27?


----------



## Mino

It's 5.  The answer is 5.

Sea Bass, Red Snapper, Barred Knifejaw, Coelecanth, and the Jellyfish.

The other 35 are found in the river, pond, and holding ponds.

*throws fish at everyone*

I KNOW some of you knew this.


----------



## Kyle

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
Click to expand...

 DO YOU HAS A LIMES?

So I can has lots so brunch delicous feast.


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
Click to expand...

 Thought you meant total.


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO YOU HAS A LIMES?
> 
> So I can has lots so brunch delicous feast.
Click to expand...

 NO WE DON'T HAS A LIMES.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you meant total.
Click to expand...

 I _did_ mean total fish that can be caught in the ocean....

...?

Next question.

What two things can ants be found on?


----------



## Kyle

Yes you HAAAAASSS A LIMES.

Its a fact, DONT YOU BS ME MISTER.


----------



## Micah

Candy and Turnips.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Candy and Turnips.


 Close enough.

It's rotten turnips.

*throws a... Sea Bass*

How many animals can you see while riding the train between towns?  Tricky one.


----------



## Micah

1 not including Rover.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> 1 not including Rover.


 Wrong, and I mean including Rover.


----------



## Micah

2 then.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> 2 then.


 *sighs*

It's 4.

Rover
Blanca
Sow Joan
Porter (if you wait long enough he walks to the back of the train)

*slaps you with a Zebra Turkeyfish*

I hope that stings.

NEXT QUESTION.

Are there octopuses in Animal Crossing?


----------



## Kyle

There are 3.


----------



## Justin

No.


----------



## Justin

Mino said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
Click to expand...

 How can I get something right if I don't post an answer?

And the answer is 12. (you never did answer it)


----------



## Micah

Mino said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 then.
> 
> 
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> It's 4.
> 
> Rover
> Blanca
> Sow Joan
> Porter (if you wait long enough he walks to the back of the train)
> 
> *slaps you with a Zebra Turkeyfish*
> 
> I hope that stings.
> 
> NEXT QUESTION.
> 
> Are there octopuses in Animal Crossing?
Click to expand...

 I haven't played it in ages. I'm dissapointed in myself.


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you has Limes?
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> By the way, Justin got it right.
> 
> *throws him a retroactive Coelecanth*
> 
> Next question:
> How many fish can be caught in the ocean (excluding those that happen to swim from the river).  We're talking about the original AC here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can I get something right if I don't post an answer?
> 
> And the answer is 12. (you never did answer it)
Click to expand...

 I did answer it, it's 4.  We're talking about the original AC.


----------



## Kyle

Kyle said:
			
		

> There are 3.


 Well, was I right about the octopus?


----------



## Mino

Kyle said:
			
		

> There are 3.


 There is one, Octavian....


----------



## Mino

Mino said:
			
		

> By the way, Justin got it right.


 Koehler. I meant.

*tosses a Koi*


----------



## Mino

New question....

What 5 acres can coconut trees grow in?


----------



## Justin

F-1 F-2 and so on.


----------



## Mino

Excellent....

*tosses a... Pale Chub, I guess*

Next question, what are the Able Sisters' names?


----------



## Micah

Sable and Mable.


----------



## Justin

Next question, mino?


----------



## Mino

> I'm not saying to stop playing this trivia, as I am still, but if you want more AC trivia love then go here...
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/index.php?showtopic=19356
> 
> Anyways, next question, mino?


GET OUT OF MY CAFE, NOW.

*throws Koehler a Football Fish*

I don't recommend eating that....

Next question:
What part of your town can a Large Char be caught in?


----------



## Justin

The pond?


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> The pond?


<big><big><big>No.</big></big></big><big><big>

*slaps you with a jellyfish*

<big><big><big>Advertise in</big> my cafe....


----------



## Micah

waterfall


----------



## Justin

Mino said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pond?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> *slaps you with a jellyfish*
> 
> I hope that stings.  Advertise in my[/size thread....
Click to expand...


 I've actually been stung by one in real life. 

And sorry.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> waterfall


 Correct!

You get a Large Char for that, who'd a thought?

You could probably start an aquarium with all those fish....

Last question for the night....  Who does Pete love?


----------



## Justin

Pelly.


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Pelly.


*slaps you with a Arapaima*

That weighs 400 pounds, you know.

P.S.
<big><big><big><big><big>WRONG</big></big></big></big></big><big>


----------



## Mino

Seriously, there's only really one option left, unless you get into some weird inter-species relationships.


----------



## Justin

Phylis...

I didn't think it was fair to answer twice, especially when there is only 2 answers...


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Phylis...
> 
> I didn't think it was fair to answer twice, especially when there is only 2 answers...


 Whatever, I guess it's about time you get some fish that aren't slapping you.

*tosses you a Giant Catfish*

Don't you dare name him Whiskers.


----------



## Mino

The scores so far:

Koehler - Koi, Sea Bass, Zebra Turkeyfish slap, Football Fish, Large Char
Justin125 - Pale Chub, Jellyfish slap, Arapaima slap, Giant Catfish

Next question: What does your character say when they catch a Pond Smelt?  Doesn't have to be exact.


----------



## Justin

Now that's hard...


----------



## Mino

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Now that's hard...


 I bet


----------



## Micah

That smelt bad? I have know idea.


----------



## Mino

Eh, I'll give to you.

*tosses a Red Snapper*

Next question:
How many acres is your island made up of?


----------



## Micah

I'm going to guess 15. I haven't used the GBA link cable.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess 15. I haven't used the GBA ]
> No....
> 
> I will say that you're too high, though.


----------



## Justin

2 acres.


----------



## Mino

Right.

*tosses a Giant Snakehead*

No more for today, we need some customers!


----------



## Mino

New question:
What three things are present in your house when you start out?  Besides the wallpaper and flooring.


----------



## Micah

Tape player, Cardboard Box, and Candle.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Tape player, Cardboard Box, and Candle.


 "Cardboard Box"?

....

Wrong... also remember we're talking about AC here.


----------



## Micah

Diary, Tape Player, and box.


----------



## Mino

Koehler said:
			
		

> Diary, Tape Player, and box.


 It's called Orange Box, but close enough.

*tosses a Tuna*

Bigger than you thought, eh?

Next question:
How many times can you have your house expanded?


----------



## DSFAN121

Hey, could I try the Tuna?


----------



## Mino

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Hey, could I try the Tuna?


 How do you like it prepared?  I wish I wasn't always caught serving and preparing the food.


----------



## Justin

Mino said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diary, Tape Player, and box.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Orange Box, but close enough.
> 
> *tosses a Tuna*
> 
> Bigger than you thought, eh?
> 
> Next question:
> How many times can you have your house expanded?
Click to expand...

 4.


----------



## Mino

Correct!

*tosses you a... hmm....  I'm running out of rare fish.  How about a nice Barred Knifejaw?*

*dices Tuna for DSFan*

Want something to drink with this?

Anyways, next question....

Anyone know who my favorite villager in my AC town is?

Person who gets this right gets to win the trivia.


----------



## ƒish

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is. unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!
Click to expand...

*Yes*, it _is_.


----------



## ƒish

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is. unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> So stop reviving it! It ain't no Jesus!
Click to expand...

*Yes*, it _is_.


----------



## Mino

Posted twice for emphasis I see.

Know the answer to the trivia question?


----------



## Micah

Chevre?


----------



## Mino

Mmm... no....


----------



## Mino

It's Cyrano, guys.  :<

Next question....

What is K.K. Slider's real name?

Easy....


----------



## Tyler

Mino said:
			
		

> It's Cyrano, guys.  :<
> 
> Next question....
> 
> What is K.K. Slider's real name?
> 
> Easy....


 totakeke


----------



## Mino

You win a Giant Snakehead, and Cafe


----------



## Micah

I can start my own aquarium now.


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> WOOTBEER FOR ALL.


 I'll take 17 please.


----------



## Mino

My staff have been shirking their duties....


----------



## THEBOBINATOR

sorry about that. life kinda cought up with me. but i see ive been fired... grr...


----------



## Tyler

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sorry about that. life kinda cought up with me. but i see ive been fired... grr...


He's returned from the abyss!


----------



## ƒish

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> sorry about that. life kinda cought up with me. but i see ive been fired... grr...


Get back to work!


----------



## DSFAN121

Since Termina Cafe is gone *not my fault*, we should bring this back. Wootbeer, please!


----------



## Bulerias

Wow... looks like Cafe


----------



## Kyle

Yes, we need to get this locked too. It'll give us another step into making TBT shut down.


----------



## Bulerias

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Yes, we need to get this locked too. It'll give us another step into making TBT shut down.


Hahahaha, do you seriously think shutting down a few RPs is going to make TBT kick the bucket, too?


----------



## Grawr

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we need to get this locked too. It'll give us another step into making TBT shut down.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, do you seriously think shutting down a few RPs is going to make TBT kick the bucket, too?
Click to expand...

I'm hoping he didn't say that in much seriousness. D:


----------



## ƒish

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Wow... looks like Cafe


----------



## Triforce3force

I'd like to sign up for a position.  Could I be a waiter, occasionally providing entertainment by playing the piano?


----------



## sunate

:gyroiddoh: Wow! hahaha kyle you have a odd way of looking at things....wellz I guess I could blow this cafe up to. *breaks out bazuka and blows cafe and everybody in it sky high* well that does it *walks away to terma cafe and sees closed sign* o great where am I to go now!


----------



## Micah

sunate said:
			
		

> :gyroiddoh: Wow! hahaha kyle you have a odd way of looking at things....wellz I guess I could blow this cafe up to. *breaks out bazuka and blows cafe and everybody in it sky high* well that does it *walks away to terma cafe and sees closed sign* o great where am I to go now!


You could always try Smart Tech's cafe...unless that's closed too.


----------



## sunate

:gyroidsurprised:  MUhahaha *breaks out bazuka* now if you would point me to the direction of it. ^_^


----------



## DSFAN121

As long as this doesn't turn into a spam fest like Termina Cafe, I doubt it will get locked.


----------



## SL92

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I'd like to sign up for a position.  Could I be a waiter, occasionally providing entertainment by playing the piano?


I'd also like to be a waiter, but I want to have eight peg legs as a twist. I always wanted to be a half-octopus waiter in a seafood restaurant.


----------



## DSFAN121

I'd like to be a chef, because that's probably what I'll want to do in real life.

Also, Justin and Mino should be removed, since neither go here anymore.


----------



## Micah

Heh, I'm head chef and completely forgot.

I just caught a juicy aropaima. Want some?


----------



## ƒish

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Also, Justin and Mino should be removed, since neither go here anymore.


...Do you _want_ to die? Because you're just asking for it.


----------



## sunate

OK I wont make it into the spam feast.  can I be a guard?


----------



## dragonflamez

I'd like to be the reality distortionist, please.


----------



## Gabby

Can me be body burier?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> Can me be body burier?


There's no bodies heya!
I eat them all for kicks. Yemmy yemmy.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can me be body burier?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no bodies heya!
> I eat them all for kicks. Yemmy yemmy.
Click to expand...

OH RLY?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can me be body burier?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no bodies heya!
> I eat them all for kicks. Yemmy yemmy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH RLY?
Click to expand...

YARLY


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can me be body burier?
> 
> 
> 
> There's no bodies heya!
> I eat them all for kicks. Yemmy yemmy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH RLY?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YARLY
Click to expand...

k.


----------



## Kyle

IIIIIIII AM THE THIRD REVELATION! IIIII AM THE THIRD REVELATION!!! DID YOU REALLY THINK YOUR SONG AND DANCE AND SUPERSTITION COULD SAVE YOU, ELI? I AM THE THIRD REVELATION!!!


----------



## Gabby

IF THAT IS A FRE


----------



## Triforce3force

Gabby said:
			
		

> IF THAT IS A FRE


----------



## Gabby

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THAT IS A FRE
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeremy

Let's cut the chat amap


----------



## Kyle

Gabby said:
			
		

> IF THAT IS A FRE


----------



## Gabby

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THAT IS A FRE
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonflamez

>:O ===============#


----------



## Gabby

in b4 lock?


----------



## Jeremy

Stop chatting or


----------



## dragonflamez

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Stop chatting or


We're RPing.
I'm using my lazors to clean this old, smelly Cafe of flies.

#=======o:<

>:O=============#


----------



## Gabby

*watches caf


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> *watches caf


----------



## Gabby

Dern.

Let's watch paint dry!

*watches paint dry*


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> Dern.
> 
> Let's watch paint dry!
> 
> *watches paint dry*


I'm sorry, but this paint if my home. 
It must not dry, for otherwise the walls will melt.

FURRY STRIP POKER


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dern.
> 
> Let's watch paint dry!
> 
> *watches paint dry*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this paint if my home.
> It must not dry, for otherwise the walls will melt.
> 
> *FURRY STRIP POKER*
Click to expand...

Say what now?


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dern.
> 
> Let's watch paint dry!
> 
> *watches paint dry*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this paint if my home.
> It must not dry, for otherwise the walls will melt.
> 
> *FURRY STRIP POKER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Say what now?
Click to expand...

You can leave if you want.
But seriously, Sunday night is Furry Strip Poker Nights at Cafe fish. Didn't you know?
Furries party hard. <3


----------



## Gabby

I didn't know..

I'll come back tomorrow.


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> I didn't know..
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow.


Your loss.
BUT MY GAIN.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know..
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loss.
> BUT MY GAIN.
Click to expand...

YES.


----------



## DSFAN121

Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...

I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know..
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loss.
> BUT MY GAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES.
Click to expand...

Seriously, sorry though.
You can watch, if you want.
Should be interesting, either way.

...no one actually gets naked. We usually all end up drunk halfway through and pass out.


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^


Is that tuna checked?
I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know..
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loss.
> BUT MY GAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, sorry though.
> You can watch, if you want.
> Should be interesting, either way.
> 
> ...no one actually gets naked. We usually all end up drunk halfway through and pass out.
Click to expand...

Sounds like great fun!


Oh, my god. If you say that out loud it sounds suuuuper corny...


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know..
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Your loss.
> BUT MY GAIN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, sorry though.
> You can watch, if you want.
> Should be interesting, either way.
> 
> ...no one actually gets naked. We usually all end up drunk halfway through and pass out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like great fun!
> 
> 
> Oh, my god. If you say that out loud it sounds suuuuper corny...
Click to expand...

*tries*

Wow. That actually sounds really nerdy.
I guess it's one of those words like 'golly'.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
Click to expand...

SL92 scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.

All clear.


----------



## DSFAN121

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
Click to expand...

*hands you cooked tuna* Try it and we'll find out.


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
Click to expand...

Shadow_] scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.

All clear.[/quote]Ok, good.
Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.


----------



## Gabby

Yep.

Or 'Holy cow!"


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands you cooked tuna* Try it and we'll find out.
Click to expand...

Hm?
Well....thing is, I can't actually GET mercury poisoning.
Dragon intestine and robot fluxxuators. You know how it is.
I was mainly speaking in concern of the guests.


----------



## Gabby

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands you cooked tuna* Try it and we'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm?
> Well....thing is, I can't actually GET mercury poisoning.
> Dragon intestine and robot fluxxuators. You know how it is.
> I was mainly speaking in concern of the guests.
Click to expand...

'Cause DF is a caring person.


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hands you cooked tuna* Try it and we'll find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm?
> Well....thing is, I can't actually GET mercury poisoning.
> Dragon intestine and robot fluxxuators. You know how it is.
> I was mainly speaking in concern of the guests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Cause DF is a caring person.
Click to expand...

Well, guests = money.
And I care about money.
How else can I afford this nifty teleporter?
*teleports wall into the ocean, to replace it with 16 cats*
Hm...damned thing must be broken...


Anyway. People dying is SUCH an awful mess. Paperwork is a bore.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadow_] scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.
> 
> All clear.
Click to expand...

Ok, good.
Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.[/quote]Yes, waiter by day, health inspector/mafioso by night.


----------



## Gabby

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadow_] scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.
> 
> All clear.
Click to expand...

Ok, good.
Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.[/quote]Yes, waiter by day, health inspector/mafioso by night.[/quote]But, it's still day


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow guys, this is gonna get locked...
> 
> I haven't been given a job yet, but....*sneaks into kitchen, starts cooking a Tuna* ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> Is that tuna checked?
> I don't want to suffer from mercury poisoning.
> That stuff builds up in larger fish, ya know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shadow_] scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.
> 
> All clear.
Click to expand...

Ok, good.
Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.[/quote]Yes, waiter by day, health inspector/mafioso by night.[/quote]I have no idea what mafioso means. I hope it isn't something umpleasent.
I'd HATE for my Cafe/Furry Bar/Illegal Dragon Sweatshop to be shut down.

Again, paperwork.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_] scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.
> 
> All clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, good.
> Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.
Click to expand...

Yes, waiter by day, health inspector/mafioso by night.[/quote]I have no idea what mafioso means. I hope it isn't something umpleasent.
I'd HATE for my Cafe/Furry Bar/Illegal Dragon Sweatshop to be shut down.

Again, paperwork.[/quote]Well, a member of a mafia.

Also, Gabby, it's 10 pm where I live. Time zones are a funny thing.


----------



## DSFAN121

I once killed a health inspector.


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Shadow_]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepShadow_Link_92 scuttles over on his eight peg legs, checks for mercury.
> 
> All clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good.
> Our eight-legged friend is also a health inspector, apparently.
Click to expand...

Yes, waiter by day, health inspector/mafioso by night.[/quote]I have no idea what mafioso means. I hope it isn't something umpleasent.
I'd HATE for my Cafe/Furry Bar/Illegal Dragon Sweatshop to be shut down.

Again, paperwork.[/quote]Well, a member of a mafia.

Also, Gabby, it's 10 pm where I live. Time zones are a funny thing.[/quote]Um.
>_>
Octomafioso?
I might not let you in here....
The mafia doesn't seem to take the best care of my furry patrons, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dragonflamez

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I once killed a health inspector.


(insert amusing GIF here)
For some reason, that made me think of the word 'Candelabra'
I believe your phrase has unlocked a coding sequence in my memory.


----------



## Gabby

[quote="Shadow_]
Also, Gabby, it's 10 pm where I live. Time zones are a funny thing.[/quote]Indeed they are...

It's 5:30 PM here.


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]
> Also, Gabby, it's 10 pm where I live. Time zones are a funny thing.


Indeed they are...

It's 5:30 PM here.[/quote]WELL
WELL
WELL WELL WELL
Unit:[DF] time reads as: 8:37:45

so thar


----------



## DSFAN121

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once killed a health inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> (insert amusing GIF here)
> For some reason, that made me think of the word 'Candelabra'
> I believe your phrase has unlocked a coding sequence in my memory.
Click to expand...

Spongebob?


----------



## sunate

:[ I always miss out when the rping picks up *sigh* anyways I think i'll watch cafe t.v. to :] so whats on..


----------



## dragonflamez

sunate said:
			
		

> :[ I always miss out when the rping picks up *sigh* anyways I think i'll watch cafe t.v. to :] so whats on..


...I told you. WWE Smackdown reruns.


----------



## Micah

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I once killed a health inspector.


Glad to have you on the staff.


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once killed a health inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you on the staff.
Click to expand...

I'm damn not.
We need our octopus.


----------



## Micah

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once killed a health inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you on the staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm damn not.
> We need our octopus.
Click to expand...

*shoves it down DF's throat*

THERE! YA HAPPY????


----------



## dragonflamez

Koehler said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once killed a health inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you on the staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm damn not.
> We need our octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoves it down DF's throat*
> 
> THERE! YA HAPPY????
Click to expand...

You shoved SL down my throat?


That's rather...interesting of you.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once killed a health inspector.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you on the staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm damn not.
> We need our octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoves it down DF's throat*
> 
> THERE! YA HAPPY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shoved SL down my throat?
> 
> 
> That's rather...interesting of you.
Click to expand...

Please don't feed the octopus. 


To the staff.


----------



## dragonflamez

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm damn not.
> We need our octopus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoves it down DF's throat*
> 
> THERE! YA HAPPY????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You shoved SL down my throat?
> 
> 
> That's rather...interesting of you.
Click to expand...

Please don't feed the octopus. 


To the staff.[/quote]I hacked you up already.
And eating jokes really don't settle with my anymore.

IM SURE YOU KNOW WHY.


----------



## sunate

x_X am i guard ?


----------



## JJH

sunate said:
			
		

> x_X am i guard ?


Nope, but I'm chef. And I handle the explosive turtles.


----------



## sunate

:gyroidwink:  so...can I be a cheif!!


----------



## Micah

Waiters are needed.


----------



## dragonflamez

Why would we need a chief?


----------



## SL92

Koehler said:
			
		

> Waiters are needed.


*points to self*

After managing to escape through DF's ear, I, the eight-peg-legged waiter/octomafioso health inspector will do my job.


----------



## Micah

Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Waiters are needed.


*points to self*

After managing to escape through DF's ear, I, the eight-peg-legged waiter/octomafioso health inspector will do my job.[/quote]Darn! Hey, SL, you want to help in the kitchen for a moment?


----------



## SL92

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiters are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *points to self*
> 
> After managing to escape through DF's ear, I, the eight-peg-legged waiter/octomafioso health inspector will do my job.
Click to expand...

Darn! Hey, SL, you want to help in the kitchen for a moment?[/quote]Okay, but I can't cook any fish. Conflict of morals.


----------



## Micah

Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiters are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *points to self*
> 
> After managing to escape through DF's ear, I, the eight-peg-legged waiter/octomafioso health inspector will do my job.
Click to expand...

Darn! Hey, SL, you want to help in the kitchen for a moment?[/quote]Okay, but I can't cook any fish. Conflict of morals.[/quote]Don't worry. We're not having fish, we're having...octopus.  :evillaugh:


----------



## SL92

Koehler said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow_][quote="Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiters are needed.
> 
> 
> 
> *points to self*
> 
> After managing to escape through DF's ear, I, the eight-peg-legged waiter/octomafioso health inspector will do my job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn! Hey, SL, you want to help in the kitchen for a moment?
Click to expand...

Okay, but I can't cook any fish. Conflict of morals.[/quote]Don't worry. We're not having fish, we're having...octopus.  :evillaugh: [/quote]Well I suppose I'm only half-octopus... wait, why are you putting me in the pot?


----------



## Micah

Just get in the pot!


----------



## SL92

This pot is too small. And besides, I think that would cause some major health violations, cooking your waiter and all.

*scuttles away quickly*


----------



## Micah

*phbbt* As if we didn't _already_ have enough cooking violations here.


----------



## JJH

I counted 17... 





...on one plate.


----------



## DSFAN121

Who wants the undercooked Rainbow Trout I just made?


----------



## Triforce3force

Today, members of Cafe Fish, we learn how to cook!

*takes out Cooking Mama*

So, if I just follow the directions on this, I can make food, right?


----------



## SL92

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Today, members of Cafe Fish, we learn how to cook!
> 
> *takes out Cooking Mama*
> 
> So, if I just follow the directions on this, I can make food, right?


I wouldn't play that, I accidentally ate my DS once after I made a cake.


----------



## sunate

Fine i'll be a waiter.


----------



## dragonflamez

sunate said:
			
		

> Fine i'll be a waiter.


We actually don't use those anymore.


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine i'll be a waiter.
> 
> 
> 
> We actually don't use those anymore.
Click to expand...

You know the old saying at Cafe fish, if it doesn't have 8 legs, it doesn't count as a waiter.


----------



## sunate

fine *jumps in chemacail waste coming out with egg wried legs* so what about now?


----------



## MGMT

sunate said:
			
		

> fine *jumps in chemacail waste coming out with egg wried legs* so what about now?


I'm pretty sure 8 legs was the requirement.

Not, "egg wried legs."

But that's just me, you will have to ask them.


----------



## Gabby

<big>COME ON GUISE! BRING BARBIE BACK!</big>

I'M BARBIE GIRL, IN THE BARBIE WOOOOOORRRLD! LIFE OF PLASTIC! IT'S FANTASTIC!


----------



## SL92

Gabby said:
			
		

> <big>COME ON GUISE! BRING BARBIE BACK!</big>
> 
> I'M BARBIE GIRL, IN THE BARBIE WOOOOOORRRLD! LIFE OF PLASTIC! IT'S FANTASTIC!


We don't serve that here. We have plastic, but only in the form of a fish.


----------



## dragonflamez

There's actually plastic eggs for hiding, which is one of my many forms on entertainment when it's not Furry Fridays.
OH MY. LOOK WHAT DAY IT IIIIIIIIISSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## SL92

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> There's actually plastic eggs for hiding, which is one of my many forms on entertainment when it's not Furry Fridays.
> OH MY. LOOK WHAT DAY IT IIIIIIIIISSSSSSSS!!!


Wow, I thought it was Tuesday.

Friday is my day off, octopus=not furry.


----------



## sunate

Nvm I got 8 legs now so can I be a waite rnow!?!?!


----------



## Gabby

No, because you phail.

PHAILURE IS NOT ALLOWED. 

*Kicks sunate out of caf


----------



## sunate

:gyroidmad:  *ties gabby up and duck tapes her mouth and throw in the janaters closet* Anyways so how about that job?


----------



## Gabby

MHPHMHPFPHMSUPHPH!


----------



## Triforce3force

THIS IS CAFE FISH!

*kicks through the Janitor Closet door, causing the door to hit Gabby*


----------



## Gabby

MOW!


----------



## sunate

LOL wow.....^_^ so before gabby comes to her senses about the job!!


----------



## Gabby

YOU SHALL GET NO JOB AS LONG AS I HAVE 10 FINGERS AND 10 TOES OF FREAKING STEAL!

NOW, YOU DIE.

*Kills sunate*


----------



## dragonflamez

HAPPY TOOSDAY!

*strips naked*


----------



## Gabby

Oh Em Gee!

DF is nakid!


----------



## dragonflamez

Gabby said:
			
		

> Oh Em Gee!
> 
> DF is nakid!


*passes out playing cards*
You can only be here if you're a furry.

Sorry.


----------



## Gabby

I thought that was on Friday..

Oh, well.

I'll on a rocket... to mars...


----------



## dragonflamez

The furry gods have indeed blessed us.
It is ALIVE!


----------



## SL92

Here I was thinking it was Wednesday.


----------



## Furry Sparks

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Em Gee!
> 
> DF is nakid!
> 
> 
> 
> *passes out playing cards*
> You can only be here if you're a furry.
> 
> Sorry.
Click to expand...

k I'm here.
Now what?


----------



## sunate

im A MUD SQUID you cant kill them. 
OM*G MY eyes!!! their blind!!


----------



## Gabby

Oh, Yeah?

I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.

INCLUDING YOU.


----------



## sunate

:gyroidgrin:  Nah im to squidy for you. ;p


----------



## Gabby

DIE. NOW. DIE.


BOOM!


----------



## IslandGuy

*ignores the violence and furry pokerstars*

Kittyloaf with a side of grog please. O_O


----------



## Kyle

Gabby said:
			
		

> Oh, Yeah?
> 
> I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.
> 
> INCLUDING YOU.


Can you kill IRON MANNNN?


----------



## Gabby

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Yeah?
> 
> I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.
> 
> INCLUDING YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you kill IRON MANNNN?
Click to expand...

IRON MAANNNNNNN?!


----------



## Kyle

Gabby said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Yeah?
> 
> I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.
> 
> INCLUDING YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you kill IRON MANNNN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRON MAANNNNNNN?!
Click to expand...

IIIIIIRROONNNN MAAAAANNN?!?!


----------



## Gabby

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Yeah?
> 
> I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.
> 
> INCLUDING YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you kill IRON MANNNN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRON MAANNNNNNN?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIRROONNNN MAAAAANNN?!?!
Click to expand...

IIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNN

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN???!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!


----------



## Kyle

Gabby said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Yeah?
> 
> I'm related to DF. I can kill just about anything.
> 
> INCLUDING YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you kill IRON MANNNN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IRON MAANNNNNNN?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIRROONNNN MAAAAANNN?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNN
> 
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN???!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!
Click to expand...

<big>IIIIIIRRRRRROOOOONNNNNNNNNNN
MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN??!!!!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!????!!</big>


----------



## Gabby

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> IRON MAANNNNNNN?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIRROONNNN MAAAAANNN?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNN
> 
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN???!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>IIIIIIRRRRRROOOOONNNNNNNNNNN
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN??!!!!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!????!!</big>
Click to expand...

IIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONMNNN MMMANNANNA!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??


























































































No.


----------



## Kyle

Gabby said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> IIIIIIRROONNNN MAAAAANNN?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNN
> 
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN???!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!??!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>IIIIIIRRRRRROOOOONNNNNNNNNNN
> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNN??!!!!!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!????!!</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONMNNN MMMANNANNA!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/2APuxubWSmE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/2APuxubWSmE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## sunate

Best recap of that movieI have ever seen!


----------



## Gabby

PAKOO! And then he went Whoa And then Whoa


----------



## sunate

:gyroidsurprised:  You know obama!!


----------



## Gabby

yep. I'm the DMV. This great fun.


----------



## SL92

Cafe Fish is getting really spammy lately. Don't get this closed like the Termina Cafe was.


----------



## Gabby

I am really sorry Shadow_Link_92. I will never, EVER, spam in here again.


Now, who wants some food?


----------



## Kyle

[quote="Shadow_]Cafe Fish is getting really spammy lately. Don't get this closed like the Termina Cafe was.[/quote]wat
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ok, I just never post in these cafes that often, just wanted to have some fun, thats all.</div>


----------



## Gabby

Kyle, I forgive you. Now have some milk and cookies.


----------



## Tyler

[quote="Shadow_]Cafe Fish is getting really spammy lately. Don't get this closed like the Termina Cafe was.[/quote]A little to late for that.

It won't be locked forever, but until it's unlocked.

_Topic LOCKED_


----------



## JJH

Hey look... It's unlocked. =D

Yay


----------



## Micah

Welcome to the grand re-opening of Cafe _f_ish! *adds lobster to our menu*

For today only free w00tbeer for everyone!


----------



## dragonflamez

*burst through wall*

There shall be no food for anyone!


----------



## JJH

Wow DF.... That kinda ruined the party. =0


----------



## Gabby

NOT THE RUINED PAR-TAY!


----------



## Link

*Walks in*
Hay.
No wootbeer, I dont drink. D=


----------



## Furry Sparks

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Wow DF.... That kinda ruined the party. =0


I don't think its possible for DF to be here and the party to be ruined.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Huh... well... I brought pie!


----------



## JJH

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow DF.... That kinda ruined the party. =0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its possible for DF to be here and the party to be ruined.
Click to expand...

Well.... There was that one party where DF decided to put his clothes on. That sure ruined it. =\


----------



## Bacon Boy

*shivers*


----------



## JJH

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *shivers*


YOU LIKE IT!

(Also, don't make one-word posts. We no like those here.)


----------



## dragonflamez

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow DF.... That kinda ruined the party. =0
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its possible for DF to be here and the party to be ruined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.... There was that one party where DF decided to put his clothes on. That sure ruined it. =\
Click to expand...

I was cold and it was made of alpaca fibers. >:|


----------



## Bacon Boy

*bangs head into wall* Dang it JJ, now I'm gonna have nightmares!


----------



## DSFAN121

*exactly a bump as of today* Wow, it's open? Sweet. You know, in all the years I've been going on Cafe Fish, I've never before had a wootbeer. How's about someone hook me up with one?


----------



## coffeebean!

Oh noez...another cafe! You ain't gettin' this! xD


----------



## Mino

BUMP.

I see some people were trying to revive this in my absence.

To that I say, up yours, sir!

Anyways, we have a completely open staff, once again.

Also one new rule.  We don't tolerate idiots.


----------



## Thunder

I want a Wootbeer .O.


----------



## AndyB

Ahh, good to see it back.
I'll be sure to pop back shortly.


----------



## Caleb

You have woot beer but no amburgers, absurd. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXCfV2zkGU0


----------



## SockHead

Head chef? How do I earn my employment?


----------



## AndyB

I'll take some form of security


----------



## Caleb

Can i be a part time janitor?


----------



## xoDillonxo

can I have penguins delight


----------



## Mino

AndyB is the new janitor.  His main duty is to throw the idiots out though, really.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Anything I can do?


----------



## Thunder

Thunderstruck  can haz shef?


----------



## Caleb

Or can i be a DJ, if there is one.


----------



## Mino

The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)


----------



## Mino

Today's topic of discussion:

Subway.  The best fast food chain.  Especially when made by yours truly.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Can I be the guy who stands there looking tough yet does nothing? : D


----------



## AndyB

Hmm, I'm thinking tomorrow I'll have to get a subway now.

*Goes back to moping the floor*


----------



## Mino

Mopping, not moping.

I also get to correct everyone here.


----------



## Miranda

Andy you missed a spot.


----------



## Jas0n

I haven't had a subway in months.. I suppose I should go get one sometime


----------



## AndyB

Yes Miranda, I see it.
*Scrubs harder*
Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Horus

Waiter plzz


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

It's strange to look at "


----------



## AndyB

Horus said:
			
		

> Waiter plzz


Seen as I'm like, the only one on duty...

How can I help?


----------



## John102

i call head chef.

ANDY, COME OVER AND CLEAN THE OVEN OUT!


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> Seen as I'm


"Seeing as I'm."

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Mino said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen as I'm
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing as I'm."
> 
> What's your favorite sandwich?
Click to expand...

Well I see someone's doing their job correctly.


----------



## Gnome

john102 said:
			
		

> i call head chef.
> 
> ANDY, COME OVER AND CLEAN THE OVEN OUT!


Crash already has it. And Mino what can I do? If nothing, can I have a steak, medium rare.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Mino said:
			
		

> Today's topic of discussion:
> 
> Subway.  The best fast food chain.  Especially when made by yours truly.


Good food, but I don't think it can beat a good ol' BK Double Stacker. Though their Philly probably could.


----------



## John102

AverageSean said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i call head chef.
> 
> ANDY, COME OVER AND CLEAN THE OVEN OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> Crash already has it. And Mino what can I do? If nothing, can I have a steak, medium rare.
Click to expand...

Lolno, that's not going to work, I go to culinary school for 6 years and what do i get, nothing.


----------



## Mino

The staff will be appointed at my discretion, sound good?

And quit asking for food, and just talk.  It's a caf


----------



## John102

Gee, I hope Bastoise99 doesn't close this./sarcasm


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen as I'm
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing as I'm."
> 
> What's your favorite sandwich?
Click to expand...

Have to go for the Meatballs.


----------



## Mino

john102 said:
			
		

> Gee, I hope Bastoise99 doesn't close this.


He can try.

The Big Philly Cheesesteak is a monster samwich... but tastes like rubber.  Less fat than a Spicy Italian or Tuna, though... somehow.

I don't want anything from Burger King, I can't watch those greasy creepers making my food there.


----------



## Mino

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen as I'm
> 
> 
> 
> "Seeing as I'm."
> 
> What's your favorite sandwich?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to go for the Meatballs.
Click to expand...

Calories up the *censored.1.3*, right thar.


----------



## Gnome

FIEN DAMMIT! So guys, I went tubing today, it was fun. What's the most fun thing you did today?


----------



## Miranda

My favorite sub from subway is the chicken bacon ranch...but I made it the best. I still have my sandwich artist card XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AverageSean said:
			
		

> FIEN DAMMIT! So guys, I went tubing today, it was fun. What's the most fun thing you did today?


I made a sandwich. o:


----------



## John102

mmmm, the italian bmt is my favorite.


----------



## Mino

Miranda said:
			
		

> My favorite sub from subway is the chicken bacon ranch...but I made it the best. I still have my sandwich artist card XD


I make that with sliced-up roasted chicken breast and double bacon, much better.  
I really hate most chicken strip sandwiches, though.  The strips are just awful-looking....

But


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Subway > Burger king  > Mc D's?


----------



## AndyB

Dammit... now I really want one.
I'll go and get one tomorrow.
Anyway... I'm out, my shift is over. G'Night


----------



## Mino

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Subway > Burger king  > Mc D's?


Yes.  I don't eat most fast food anymore (except free Subway veggie sandwiches, woo.)

The chemical McDonald's uses to flavor their fries is almost unfair, though.  They are so good.


----------



## Mino

You guys get a super weird-looking picture of me to slobber over, you're welcome.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Mino said:
			
		

> You guys get a super weird-looking picture of me to slobber over, you're welcome.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ewww what are those stains from? 0-o


----------



## Mino

Lack of mirror-polishing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Mino said:
			
		

> Lack of mirror-polishing.


Okay then we're good.


----------



## Mino

200th page.  Woo.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

w00t w0t to spam

I pictured you to look more like this
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mino

....

That's a goldfish.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Mino said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> That's a goldfish.


nu uh you gotta use ur imagination!!!!


----------



## Gnome

Soooo... TBT's been dead for the last 10 minutes, shocker!


----------



## merinda!

Freshwater Goby,


*pleeeeease.*


----------



## AndyB

#Garrett said:
			
		

> w00t w0t to spam
> 
> I pictured you to look more like this
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Coming from you? xD


----------



## Miranda

Nice picture Mino.


----------



## [Nook]

i want 2 be the shark tamer!


----------



## AndyB

nook said:
			
		

> i want 2 be the shark tamer!


Too bad.
*Throws out the door*


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want 2 be the shark tamer!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad.
> *Throws out the door*
Click to expand...

^_^

Shark tamer? Wtf xD


----------



## beehdaubs

> We don't tolerate idiots.



*sigh*
beehdaubs  walks out


----------



## Thunder

Mino said:
			
		

> The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)


Yay, now i'm Master Chef 8D


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now i'm Master Chef 8D
Click to expand...

Oicwatudidthar

>.>

I can has job?


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now i'm Master Chef 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oicwatudidthar
> 
> >.>
> 
> I can has job?
Click to expand...

*whistles for Andy*


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now i'm Master Chef 8D
Click to expand...

I iz M4573|- ( |-|33|= ololololololo.


----------



## Gnome

Whattaboutme?


----------



## Mino

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff is pretty exclusive, but Master Crash can be a chef (whatever that means.)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, now i'm Master Chef 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oicwatudidthar
> 
> >.>
> 
> I can has job?
Click to expand...

No.  And furthermore, especially not if you ask like that.


----------



## Gnome

Out of boredom I made this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Boring huh?


----------



## Gnome

Gnome  is surprised I haven't been thrown out yet. :3


----------



## Thunder

AverageSean said:
			
		

> AverageSean  is surprised I haven't been thrown out yet. :3


Cuz Andy is afk


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean  is surprised I haven't been thrown out yet. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz Andy is afk
Click to expand...

*censored.9.10*. Sooo... anyone got anything to discuss?


----------



## Mino

Alright... from now on, if you ask for a job, you don't get one.

Today's topic is:

Canada.

OK?


----------



## Gnome

Canada, eh? My brother hates Canada for some reason, not the people he just hates the country. Strange.


----------



## Thunder

OK.


----------



## Sarah

I live in Canada. (;


----------



## Jas0n

I love canadians, their accent is awesome :3


----------



## Hub12

Yay Canada. =3


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I love canadians, their accent is awesome :3


Canada is a big place, there isn't just one 'Canadian' accent.


----------



## Robin

Hey, can I help out as a member of the staff please? I don't mind what possition, but I would like to be a chef, if that's OK.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Alright... from now on, if you ask for a job, you don't get one.
> 
> Today's topic is:
> 
> Canada.
> 
> OK?


Canada eh?
Yup we all live in igloos, gets mighty ol' cold up here.


----------



## Caleb

Canada is Americas brains.


----------



## lilypad

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> Hey, can I help out as a member of the staff please? I don't mind what possition, but I would like to be a chef, if that's OK.


VV


> Alright... from now on, if you ask for a job, you don't get one.




And I have been to Canada! Only for one night though, my family was stopping to see Niagara Falls it was really pretty. I went on "The Maid of the Mist" which is a boat the goes right up to the falls and you get soaking wet


----------



## Justin

Canada. 

Cool.


----------



## John102

Caleb said:
			
		

> Canada is Americas brains.


Then what does that make Mexico 

I like Canada's bacon


----------



## Caleb

john102 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is Americas brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make Mexico
> 
> I like Canada's bacon
Click to expand...

Its legs.


----------



## John102

Caleb said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is Americas brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make Mexico
> 
> I like Canada's bacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its legs.
Click to expand...

and Puerto Rico?


----------



## Miranda

I'm an honorary Canadian, I was born on Canada Day. XD


----------



## Caleb

john102 said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is Americas brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make Mexico
> 
> I like Canada's bacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Puerto Rico?
Click to expand...

Now i have to go look at a map...

Ummmmmm, uhhhhhhhh, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, its little fairies? best i could think of, or atleast the nicest thing. but it makes no Sence.


----------



## John102

Caleb said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is Americas brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make Mexico
> 
> I like Canada's bacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Puerto Rico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now i have to go look at a map...
> 
> Ummmmmm, uhhhhhhhh, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, its little fairies? best i could think of, but it makes no Sence.
Click to expand...

lol, stumped you.


----------



## Mino

Caleb said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada is Americas brains.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what does that make Mexico
> 
> I like Canada's bacon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Puerto Rico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now i have to go look at a map...
> 
> Ummmmmm, uhhhhhhhh, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, its little fairies? best i could think of, or atleast the nicest thing. but it makes no Sence.
Click to expand...

SENSE!

Also it's not a proper noun!

Anyways, I'm back from work.  I decided a few weeks ago to go vegetarian, but work is driving me nuts because it would be sooo easy to make a free 6" spicy italian... but I can't.

GAH.


----------



## Jas0n

Mino said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Its legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Puerto Rico?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now i have to go look at a map...
> 
> Ummmmmm, uhhhhhhhh, hmmmmmmmmmmmm, its little fairies? best i could think of, or atleast the nicest thing. but it makes no Sence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SENSE!
> 
> Also it's not a proper noun!
> 
> Anyways, I'm back from work.  I decided a few weeks ago to go vegetarian, but work is driving me nuts because it would be sooo easy to make a free 6" spicy italian... but I can't.
> 
> GAH.
Click to expand...

Well atleast you know you're helping the world, if only by a small amount 

I personally would love to go vegetarian, but I just know I wouldn't last a week. I like my meat too much xD


----------



## Mino

I had beef tacos at my graduation open house, but the cows were local, grass-fed, and ethically slaughtered, so I had no qualms about eating them.

But most meat is not... good to eat.


----------



## Jas0n

Mino said:
			
		

> I had beef tacos at my graduation open house, but the cows were local, grass-fed, and ethically slaughtered, so I had no qualms about eating them.
> 
> But most meat is not... good to eat.


So you're basically half-veggie?


----------



## Mino

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had beef tacos at my graduation open house, but the cows were local, grass-fed, and ethically slaughtered, so I had no qualms about eating them.
> 
> But most meat is not... good to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're basically half-veggie?
Click to expand...

Flexitarian is the word I like.


----------



## rafren

I'm hungry...


----------



## Mino

rafren said:
			
		

> I'm hungry...


I've got a sig of mine from a while ago to show you:


----------



## rafren

........no way.


----------



## Mino

Oooh, I found a screenshot of AndyB and I being Halo badasses.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## rafren

Is that pic true?


----------



## Mino

Define "true."

It is AndyB and me, grabbing the flag and eloping on the Mongoose.

Yeah we got married in the postgame lobby.


----------



## Gnome

Mino said:
			
		

> Define "true."
> 
> It is AndyB and me, grabbing the flag and eloping on the Mongoose.
> 
> Yeah we got married in the postgame lobby.


lol. Bromance.


----------



## rafren

haha


----------



## Tyler

Oh god, it's back. D=


----------



## AndyB

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Oh god, it's back. D=


I know!
Such a wonderful day!


----------



## Mino

Speaking of back.

Check my siggy.  Shameless plug for the best forum ever.


----------



## John102

Mino said:
			
		

> Speaking of back.
> 
> Check my siggy.  Shameless plug for the best forum ever.


beautiful


----------



## coffeebean!

Pahaha. I've seen the Grey Side forum before. It's pretty dead now, eh?


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pahaha. I've seen the Grey Side forum before. It's pretty dead now, eh?


Dead as a doornail shortly after


----------



## Thunder

Mino said:
			
		

> Oooh, I found a screenshot of AndyB and I being Halo badasses.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I really need XBL now D=


----------



## Miranda

Mino said:
			
		

> Define "true."
> 
> It is AndyB and me, grabbing the flag and eloping on the Mongoose.
> 
> Yeah we got married in the postgame lobby.


It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pahaha. I've seen the Grey Side forum before. It's pretty dead now, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Dead as a doornail shortly after
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Mino's list.

Newfangled cool people:
~coffeebean!
~JJH
~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
~OCM (new to the cool section)
~Miranda

Newfangled not cool people:
~#Garrett
~MegaMannwhatever
~Mr_Hobo

People somewhere in between:
~Bacon Boy
~Jason

The unchangeable cool list:


----------



## JJH

Mino said:
			
		

> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:


----------



## AndyB

Blind devotion?
Yeahh... ok. Good call on that Mino.
Sorry... Mrs AndyBritish


----------



## Thunder

JJH said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

OMG! I finally found this topic! I've been trying to find it for ages. (Thank you random guest)

*passes out w00tbeer*


----------



## sunate

Wow let it die already. The termia cafe was way better then this.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

sunate said:
			
		

> Wow let it die already. The termia cafe was way better then this.


Are you a little upset that Mino didn't think you were cool enough to put on his list?


----------



## sunate

No not really I wasn't really around that much at the time.


----------



## AndyB

Oh you would say that, eh Sunate? 
*Chugs w00tbeer*


----------



## sunate

LOL well that cafe owned.


----------



## Micah

I'll need to find the Termina Cafe next, then The Dragon's Yuan. 

Cafe _f_ish is only the beginning.


----------



## sunate

Termina cafe was the *censored.2.0*z!!!


----------



## Gnome

Gnome chugs w00tbeer.


----------



## Micah

_Supreme-owners-for-life:_


----------



## Gnome

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> _Supreme-owners-for-life:_


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I'll need to find the Termina Cafe next, then The Dragon's Yuan.
> 
> Cafe _f_ish is only the beginning.


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=242426/1/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=244114/60/

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=250666/283/

I found like, three existing ones before the open one  no, i didn't stalk Sporge >> (BTW, Sporge, you use a lotta exclamation points )


----------



## coffeebean!

JJH said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino's list.
> 
> Newfangled cool people:
> ~coffeebean!
> ~JJH
> ~Whoever it was that I was talking to in IRC tonight
> ~OCM (new to the cool section)
> ~Miranda
> 
> Newfangled not cool people:
> ~#Garrett
> ~MegaMannwhatever
> 
> People somewhere in between:
> ~Bacon Boy
> ~Jason
> 
> The unchangeable cool list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I never even saw that post.
> I'm on his cool list?
> 
> How extremely flattering.
> Ha. Har. Hoor.
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, i'm i that guy who he doesn't know the name of that was in the IRC that one night? =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye dee kay
> 
> We met on the IRC though.
> 
> Good times >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heheheh, i remember.
> 
> Why don't i ever call you Crapacino anymore? :c
Click to expand...

I nicknamed you something too, right? I can't remember what it was...

My favorite noob :B


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, i'm i that guy who he doesn't know the name of that was in the IRC that one night? =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aye dee kay
> 
> We met on the IRC though.
> 
> Good times >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heheheh, i remember.
> 
> Why don't i ever call you Crapacino anymore? :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nicknamed you something too, right? I can't remember what it was...
> 
> My favorite noob :B
Click to expand...

Hopefully that title's changed :L


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Aye dee kay
> 
> We met on the IRC though.
> 
> Good times >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heheheh, i remember.
> 
> Why don't i ever call you Crapacino anymore? :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nicknamed you something too, right? I can't remember what it was...
> 
> My favorite noob :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully that title's changed :L
Click to expand...

I've gotten many new favorite noobs after you =r


^3^


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Heheheh, i remember.
> 
> Why don't i ever call you Crapacino anymore? :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I nicknamed you something too, right? I can't remember what it was...
> 
> My favorite noob :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully that title's changed :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten many new favorite noobs after you =r
> 
> 
> ^3^
Click to expand...

I thought we had something special ;_;


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I nicknamed you something too, right? I can't remember what it was...
> 
> My favorite noob :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully that title's changed :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten many new favorite noobs after you =r
> 
> 
> ^3^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we had something special ;_;
Click to expand...

Well it's just that...

And that...



Yeah. Sorry.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that title's changed :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've gotten many new favorite noobs after you =r
> 
> 
> ^3^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we had something special ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's just that...
> 
> And that...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sorry.
Click to expand...

I see why Al left you now, you dirt cheating BARSTERED D:<


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten many new favorite noobs after you =r
> 
> 
> ^3^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we had something special ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's just that...
> 
> And that...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see why Al left you now, you dirt cheating BARSTERED D:<
Click to expand...

This has nothing to do with my marriage problems. >:C 
And we never had anything special. Suck it up.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we had something special ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's just that...
> 
> And that...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see why Al left you now, you dirt cheating BARSTERED D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has nothing to do with my marriage problems. >:C
> And we never had anything special. Suck it up.
Click to expand...

</3

Right... to the heart.... :'(

*suicides*


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's just that...
> 
> And that...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see why Al left you now, you dirt cheating BARSTERED D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has nothing to do with my marriage problems. >:C
> And we never had anything special. Suck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> </3
> 
> Right... to the heart.... :'(
> 
> *suicides*
Click to expand...

I've been told I have a way with words~


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I see why Al left you now, you dirt cheating BARSTERED D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has nothing to do with my marriage problems. >:C
> And we never had anything special. Suck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> </3
> 
> Right... to the heart.... :'(
> 
> *suicides*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told I have a way with words~
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/v/DJ6IBr9K5q4

Reminded me of that song  :veryhappy:


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with my marriage problems. >:C
> And we never had anything special. Suck it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> </3
> 
> Right... to the heart.... :'(
> 
> *suicides*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told I have a way with words~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/DJ6IBr9K5q4
> 
> Reminded me of that song  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

wut


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> </3
> 
> Right... to the heart.... :'(
> 
> *suicides*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told I have a way with words~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/DJ6IBr9K5q4
> 
> Reminded me of that song  :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
Click to expand...

Nuthin'


----------



## Micah

A month without a post in this thread?

Sad.


----------



## [Nook]

Lets start a fresh, new Cafe.


----------



## Micah

You can do that nook.


----------



## Thunder

nook said:
			
		

> Lets start a fresh, new Cafe.


Crash Cafe? :B


----------



## Micah

I was thinking Cafe Coma.


----------



## Placebo

YOU CAN'T BEAT THE BEST.


----------



## kierraaa-

Placebo said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T BEAT THE BEST.


lolwut


----------



## Marcus

What a load of rubbish this is lol 

Anyway, err, can I have a swordfish that has been completely burnt, then empty 5 jugs of Tabasco onto it and cut up 5 chilli peppers and sprinkle them on it please?



Hmm, this will make a tasty meal to the next person who annoys me


----------



## Placebo

> What a load of rubbish this is lol


History isn't rubbish.



> Anyway, err, can I have a swordfish that has been completely burnt, then empty 5 jugs of Tabasco onto it and cut up 5 chilli peppers and sprinkle them on it please?


Sure, man.



> Hmm, this will make a tasty meal to the next person who annoys me


This is the kind of humor that makes the right people cringe.


----------



## Marcus

Placebo said:
			
		

> What a load of rubbish this is lol
> 
> 
> 
> History isn't rubbish.
> 
> *No but a Forum RP of a fish shop is kind of.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, err, can I have a swordfish that has been completely burnt, then empty 5 jugs of Tabasco onto it and cut up 5 chilli peppers and sprinkle them on it please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, man.
> 
> *Thanks, oh and I'll have a pint of beer to finish it off.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, this will make a tasty meal to the next person who annoys me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the kind of humor that makes the right people cringe.
> 
> 
> *It's not humour, I'm being deadly serious.*
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Placebo

WE DO NOT RUN A "


----------



## Marcus

Placebo said:
			
		

> WE DO NOT RUN A "


----------



## Gnome

I'd like some deep fried Tiger shark, hold the tabasco, and put some barbeque sauce on it.


----------



## Micah

Marcus said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO NOT RUN A "
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

[No message]


----------



## Micah

₮₱₲₳₴₵₯₢₠Ⅎℬ℣ℤ℥Ω℧℁⅀ℿ℞ἂὢℑℓ℔∰✄


----------

